# 2013 bfp



## Mrs.LCS

Starting fresh from all of our other threads/posts..maybe this one will be lucky for us. 
(we had a few different threads going on..consolidating it to one for us)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Got a positive opk tonight!


----------



## pdxmom

Im here too...hoping a new thread will give all of a us a fresh start and gud luck... less than 2 weeks for me to start trying....very nervous tho...[-o&lt;


----------



## Kelstar82

Sending lots of babydust to you all :))) xxxx

We shall get our 2013 BFP :) xxx &#10084;&#10084;




-----------------------------------

TTC since April 2010
HSG inconclusive March 2013
Lap & Dye scheduled May 2013

Praying for a BFP &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ooooh hello! Congrats on your positive OPK Lauren! Good luck everyone!


----------



## redlemonade

Good luck everyone! Fingers crossed we get our BFPs very soon!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so i got a definate positive this morning for opk..maybe last nights wasnt.. hmmm. and why arent my temps connecting???


----------



## LoveSunshine

As long as you're BDing tonight, you should be fine. I think your temps need to be taken at the same time every day to correlate?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, i had something set wierd..couldnt figure it out so i copied the chart and made a new account. 
def bd'ing tonight and tomorrow and next day..im not missing it this time


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oooh yes that looks better now


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol. yes it does. when do the red lines appear??????????


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think the vertical one shows after you've ovulated. Then when it's figured out what your cover line is the horizontal one shows up.


----------



## jury3

The horizontal line will be your coverline. You have to have 3 days of temps above your coverline before it will give you your verticle line which indicates that you O'd. Just because you got a pos opk, doesn't mean you O'd that day. The day after you O, your temp should jump up and stay up. So, it looks like you haven't O'd quite yet, probably will today. Your temp will most likely go up tomorrow. You won't get your crosshairs (red lines) until it's been up 3 days...does that make sense? I don't know how good I am at explaining it lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

makes perfect sense, thank you!! Yes, I'm having cramping and stuff going on in there..so i'm sure today or tomorrow will O.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im very anxious to see what happens, since this was my first clomid cycle..


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just am update. Went to see the fertility specialist today and he has recommend a lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation. I have to go in for a 12 hour fasting insulin blood work before hand. I'm scared but excited to get to the next steps in this journey. I have my cd 14 ultrasound tomorrow so I will update more then. We won't have the surgery until after this cycle.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

explain that.. (im new still) sounds intense! But excited for you girl!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> explain that.. (im new still) sounds intense! But excited for you girl!

The lap and dye is a surgical procedure where I will be out under anastesia or however you spell it and get three incisions in my stomach to look at the uterus and for endometrios. The hsg and chromo are a light scope/ injected dye used to check for blocked tubes. The 12 hour fasting insulin test is to check to make sure I'm not diabetic.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

oh ok! so do you have to continue on clomid? or is this the next step


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> oh ok! so do you have to continue on clomid? or is this the next step

I'm on clomid this month already if no pregnancy we do the surgery and go on to injections.


----------



## HawkLover

Im here! ( :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

did you get af?


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi dannixo

I had my HSG in March and im now getting a lap & dye on the 20th of this month :) so im in the same position xxxx 


:)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

if i am experiencing very distinct sharp cramping on my left ovary area..does this mean I am definately ovulating and releasing a legit egg??? i mean..its painful enough that when i walk i feel like i need to hold my left side lol..


----------



## HawkLover

Nope not yet. Should be today sometime.. Just awaitin! Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Nope not yet. Should be today sometime.. Just awaitin! Lol

ughh..hoping it stays away. :thumbup:


----------



## pdxmom

This mth ive had positive opks for the past 11 days...yet no shift in temp...cant just rely on opks to confirm o .... i have to c a steady upward shift in your temps and only then believe tht uve od...im guessing this mth its annovulatory for me...thankfully im not trying... hopefully this cycle will finish soona d then ttc from next one :flower:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

glad ur almost back in the game!! 
why would i be cramping?


----------



## HawkLover

Maybe its that "legit egg" hahahah! c


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> glad ur almost back in the game!!
> why would i be cramping?

Oh im not saying tht u rnt oing sweetie...u totally mayb oing and so the cramping...just saying dont just base it on pos opks... wait for the temp shift to believe tht uve od :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

gatcha! thanks..yea next few mornings cant come soon enough to temp lol.....so ridiculous lol


----------



## HawkLover

I cant believe next month will be a year of trying..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

can you get clomid hawk? with your insurance?


----------



## HawkLover

Idk if i can or not.. If i do i might have to pay for it, who knows! Im indian.. So i get to go to the indian hospital for free.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

do u have insurance card?


----------



## Dannixo

HawkLover said:


> Idk if i can or not.. If i do i might have to pay for it, who knows! Im indian.. So i get to go to the indian hospital for free.

Clomid or fertility is not covered under insurance. At least not under mind and I have one of the best insurances. Blue cross blue sheild. Clomid was only $8 though for 50 mg.


----------



## HawkLover

Nope, no card.


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Idk if i can or not.. If i do i might have to pay for it, who knows! Im indian.. So i get to go to the indian hospital for free.
> 
> Clomid or fertility is not covered under insurance. At least not under mind and I have one of the best insurances. Blue cross blue sheild. Clomid was only $8 though for 50 mg.Click to expand...

oh i have bcbs too... did u c their new offer where they cover 10-40% on iui/ivf????? i just saw it yday...amazing!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i have bcbs and it was $9 FOR 50 mg clomid


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thats good to know pdx!!!!


----------



## Kioana

I DO think ... nope I KNOW THIS IS MY MONTH ! I'M OWNING IT


----------



## HawkLover

Im just ready for the next step.. Bring it on!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hawk...u should at least give preseed a whirl.


----------



## HawkLover

I just might. Do you know where i can get it at besides the internet? Lol


----------



## pdxmom

hawk ull get it in walgreens :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea and one time i saw it in cvs..or was it a rite aid...hmm..but i..we love it and will always use it


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Kioana said:


> I DO think ... nope I KNOW THIS IS MY MONTH ! I'M OWNING IT

Thata girl!!!! Where are u at in your cycle?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I didnt get to bd last night..but did first thing this am..can anyone tell by my chart if it was too late??


----------



## jury3

kioana-Yeah girl!

LC-It looks like your temp is headed up! Yay that means you most likely O'd yesterday! You O'd the day before, so that is perfect! There should have been sperm up there waiting and ready for the egg :) Looks like you bd'd this morning too, that's like some back up! lol


----------



## jury3

Hawk-I get mine at Target bc it's the cheapest I've found. Walgreens has it...I might have even seen it at Walmart.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> kioana-Yeah girl!
> 
> LC-It looks like your temp is headed up! Yay that means you most likely O'd yesterday! You O'd the day before, so that is perfect! There should have been sperm up there waiting and ready for the egg :) Looks like you bd'd this morning too, that's like some back up! lol

we just didnt feel into it last night..so im hoping it was enough! Yesterday I had O pains all afternoon/evening..like a super O. lol.. so im assuming I o'd yesterday too. so hoping the bd this am was worth it lol..
so can i now take a BD break?? lol.. worn out.:sleep:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha!


----------



## jessicatunnel

Can I join girls? :D
I'm CD8 so nowhere special, haha. Just waiting for my O day which should be the 15th, seems like forever away!


----------



## HawkLover

I dont want a forever late period again.. Late day 2 now.. This sucks! Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jessicatunnel said:


> Can I join girls? :D
> I'm CD8 so nowhere special, haha. Just waiting for my O day which should be the 15th, seems like forever away!

hey girl! welcome! 
how long have you been ttc?

we've all been in our group for a few months- trying to stay together on this one thread. Glad to have ya!:thumbup:


----------



## jessicatunnel

This is our first month trying. We have an eleventh month old daughter, she'll be a year on the first of June. I had the mirena implant and had it taken out on the 29th of April, and got my first AF on the 2nd of May.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck!!!

hawk- did you test yet? maybe your cycles are just getting longer.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. I had my cd 14 ultrasound today. We had 9 eggs and my lining was nice and thick finally! They gave me the noverall shot and I go in tomorrow at 8 am for our first iui! Super excited. Hope this is it or I have surgery in June.


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> good luck!!!
> 
> hawk- did you test yet? maybe your cycles are just getting longer.

Nope havent tested yet. Wanted to see if she was just late again.. Well when ilshe was like that 12 days my cycle still went back to the normal 27days. So idk!:dohh:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. I had my cd 14 ultrasound today. We had 9 eggs and my lining was nice and thick finally! They gave me the noverall shot and I go in tomorrow at 8 am for our first iui! Super excited. Hope this is it or I have surgery in June.

is 9 eggs good? is there a normal?
sounds good girl! very excited to see how this goes for you!!!! i'm on cd 15 so we're close..wishing you lots of luck this time!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> good luck!!!
> 
> hawk- did you test yet? maybe your cycles are just getting longer.
> 
> Nope havent tested yet. Wanted to see if she was just late again.. Well when ilshe was like that 12 days my cycle still went back to the normal 27days. So idk!:dohh:Click to expand...

ugh.
my cycle was always 28 days..just recently in the past 4 months has it been 26-31 days.. so.. i feel your pain. did you bd enough?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update. I had my cd 14 ultrasound today. We had 9 eggs and my lining was nice and thick finally! They gave me the noverall shot and I go in tomorrow at 8 am for our first iui! Super excited. Hope this is it or I have surgery in June.
> 
> is 9 eggs good? is there a normal?
> sounds good girl! very excited to see how this goes for you!!!! i'm on cd 15 so we're close..wishing you lots of luck this time!Click to expand...

Most people only get 1 or 2 eggs if there lucky. I respond very well to clomid just not getting pregnant. I had 11 eggs on 100 mg. thank you a d I'm praying g you get your lucky bfp on your first round! 6 months of it sucks! Lol


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> good luck!!!
> 
> hawk- did you test yet? maybe your cycles are just getting longer.
> 
> Nope havent tested yet. Wanted to see if she was just late again.. Well when ilshe was like that 12 days my cycle still went back to the normal 27days. So idk!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> ugh.
> my cycle was always 28 days..just recently in the past 4 months has it been 26-31 days.. so.. i feel your pain. did you bd enough?Click to expand...

I think i did. But idk! If still nothing today.. Ill go get a test in the morning.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I dont think I could do 6 months.. it made me so mean! i was going to make a shirt that said, "sorry..i'm on clomid"


----------



## jury3

LC-You should be good to rest now! lol The egg is only viable for about 24 hours after O, so it wouldn't do much good now.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thank god lol..not as fun when we have too lol.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Temping is so fun! ;-) Love having something new to obsess over...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol i love it too!!!?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so if im understanding correctly..the temps after O need to stay up..??


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yep that's right, why?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just wanted to make sure.. ours looks good so far!....but im only 2dpo lol


----------



## HawkLover

3 days late. But i decided im just gonna wait it out a couple more days.. 
Last night i had hot flashes.. No sure if thats a sign of anything. And my tatas are sore.. Which i never have sore boobs, its always my nipples sore little after i o'd.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thats pretty good signs!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Wow Hawk, well done on not testing! You might as well wait although all your signs sound good!


----------



## HawkLover

I think the reason i dont really want to test yet is cause the last time was a really big let down for me and him both. I never seen him so upset.. Dont want him to get his hopes up! So just waiting..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea it is a crazy let down, especially when you have every symptom and your af being late which isnt normal..been there 3 times so far.. you can test using the cheap opk's too.. i have like 20 left..but i also got 12 pregnany tests hoarded away..


----------



## HawkLover

Right! 
Wow, you are a hoarder! ( ; Hopefully you wont be needing to use but one of them.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, i got the 10 from same place i got the preseed online, they were internet cheapies.., one came with my opk's and i have one name brand one..lol


----------



## HawkLover

Lol. Well i really hope this is your month. I read a lot of stories of ladies getting pregnant off first round of clomid.


Maybe you'll get twins?! ( ;


----------



## Dannixo

I finally got my positive opk today with the trigger shot and got my first iui this morning. You can add me for testing on the 23rd!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yay dan!!!!! So exciting.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Twins are better then none...i suppose lol


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> I finally got my positive opk today with the trigger shot and got my first iui this morning. You can add me for testing on the 23rd!

oooo...so exciting...all the best honey....fx this is b your first and last try with success :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies I found you!  This is my first month of clomid too. Mrs. LCS why did your lbgyn decide to give you clomid? Jury what did doc recommend for low progesteronr, I think I have that too.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Think I messed up my chart today, woke up at 3am so took my temperature and not sure it's accurate now :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> Hi ladies I found you! This is my first month of clomid too. Mrs. LCS why did your lbgyn decide to give you clomid? Jury what did doc recommend for low progesteronr, I think I have that too.

I had a loss in december and we been trying since and i have low progesterone i ovulate but not good enough so i asked her if we could try it..im 3 dpo today..clomid made me so miserable and mean lol..biit we shall see waht happens.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Think I messed up my chart today, woke up at 3am so took my temperature and not sure it's accurate now :-/

Hmmm..i wouldnt know what to tell ya about that..maybe jury knows


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Clomid helps with low progesterone..they can also prescribe a pill or supository


----------



## HawkLover

So.. I think my body is just freaked out again. Like last time! / :
Still no af though..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

What the F Hawk?! How late??


----------



## HawkLover

4 days late.. 
I didnt think about it til my husband said something about it.. But i had cramps just like this when i was late that 12 days. So i really dont know..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Just test


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hi all, mind if I join? 
I normally O around CD 15, my cycles have been off since January and had 2 cycles per month. So far this month seems to be different...I am using saliva microscope and according to those results should O tomorrow (CD 18)! (using OPKs as well) 
When is everyone testing?
Hawk - I would test, haha! I am a POS addict though :)


----------



## HawkLover

Just might tomorrow..


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-I wouldn't worry about it, it's one day.

lamago-I have an apt with my doc mon afternoon, I'll let you know what she says.

Mme2kdee-Welcome!

Hawk-I say test, you never know...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

When does the horizontal line appear on my chart..had a big temp drop today whats that about lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So i changed chart settings and the line is there now..but now saying im 3dpo not 4?????


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry hun, no idea, not up on charting yet.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i figured it all out.. stuff is confusing to me still lol.. I put it on some setting..
jury, what setting is yours on??

hows everyone doing? Me, I'm just waiting for implantation signs.. nothing yet..just creamy cm and mild like cramping in am. I had a few beers but didn't feel like having them at all..which is unheard of for me lol.. 

Hawk, did you test yet?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Sorry hun, no idea, not up on charting yet.

I read that its common to have a temp dip around 3-5 dpo due to estrogen? I had a dip and so did you..so maybe you didn't screw it up?:thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Maybe, who knows! My temps seem really low to other people's, can that affect fertility?? So clueless lol.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I don't think so?? as long as after O they stay up


----------



## HawkLover

Sure didnt. I decided just to wait.. I dont feel any different and hubs dont think i am.. Only thing that still is going on is my boobies/nipples are still pretty sore.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Sorry hun, no idea, not up on charting yet.




HawkLover said:


> Sure didnt. I decided just to wait.. I dont feel any different and hubs dont think i am.. Only thing that still is going on is my boobies/nipples are still pretty sore.

order the cheapies on the internet. I took one last night for fun..just to pee on something lol.. well..in a cup.. but I got 10 of them for $10


----------



## HawkLover

I went to the dollar tree little bit ago.. The hubby asked if i wanted to get one and i said nahh.. I said im probably not and he agreed with me. So if af dont come by Friday ill go buy one for sure.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sounds good.. 
but keep in mind..the absence of symptoms are symptoms too lol..seriously.


----------



## jury3

LC-I agree with what your chart says now. My chart is on the advanced option. I don't really know what the difference is. I think it has to do with what things they look at. One way they only look at temps, other ways they look at temps, cm, cervical position, opks, etc. Many people think a temp dip in the 2ww could be an implantation dip, but there is not consistent evidence to prove that. I've had plenty of dips and no implantation. I would say it's just bc our hormones go up and down. As long as it goes back up it shouldn't be a big deal.

Sunshine-It's hard to tell about your temps bc you didn't really temp before you O'd. I don't think it's about your temps compared to others, it's more about how your temp shifts after you O. My temps are different based on the thermometer I use. There was one month I had really low temps bc I was using a different thermometer. When I switched to a new one they went back up.

I had an apt with my gyno today about my low progesterone. She looked at my charts and said it looks like I'm either Oing but not a strong O or maybe some months not actually Oing. She gave me 2 options; 1. See how it pans out or 2. Take clomid. So, I told her I would like to continue with the healthy eating/losing weight and taking supplements to see if it fixes the problem. If that doesn't work after a few months then I would consider clomid. She was optimistic about that option. She also said it was ok if I wanted to get my progesterone tested each month to see if it changes. So, that's the route we are going right now.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thats great jury good choice..proud of u!! hows weightloss coming?
my chart is looking more "normal" now..im not obsessing til i miss af..i think clomid has me thinking tgings that really are not there lol..


----------



## HawkLover

Yay Jury! I hope it works for you.. I love reading your blog btw. Im always clicking on it to see if anyone has wrote on it. ( :


----------



## jury3

lc-Thanks! Weight loss is going good! I've lost 9.6 lbs in 2 weeks! 

hawk-Thanks! I'm glad to know people read it! We should be updating again soon.


----------



## lamago

Jury, I'm glad you Gyno gave you options and you feel comfortable about your choice. I got my peak today at day 14! But the clomid is definitely making me drier.


----------



## lamago

Mrs.LCS said:


> lamago said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I found you! This is my first month of clomid too. Mrs. LCS why did your lbgyn decide to give you clomid? Jury what did doc recommend for low progesteronr, I think I have that too.
> 
> I had a loss in december and we been trying since and i have low progesterone i ovulate but not good enough so i asked her if we could try it..im 3 dpo today..clomid made me so miserable and mean lol..biit we shall see waht happens.Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that mrs. LCS. Fx this first round of clomid does it for both of us!


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Jury, I'm glad you Gyno gave you options and you feel comfortable about your choice. I got my peak today at day 14! But the clomid is definitely making me drier.

I used municex and drank plenty of water and it worked for me.


----------



## lamago

I've been taking mucinex and feel mucus in my throat. Did you feel that too? I should add water I'm so bad about drinking water!


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> I've been taking mucinex and feel mucus in my throat. Did you feel that too? I should add water I'm so bad about drinking water!

No I didn't. Are you taking the one with gufisean only. Or however you spell it. The others can actually be harmful


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good luck Jury! Hope things work out naturally for you.

I used an OPK stick today, got a faint line - do all women have the luteinizing hormone in their body all the time? Think I read that somewhere? I am 8DPO today (I think).


----------



## LoveSunshine

My teeth are aching today, hope I don't need to take a trip to the dentist, they petrify me!

I forgot to say, I dreamt I got a positive PG test the other night - aren't our minds cruel!


----------



## jury3

Yes, we have lh in our bodies all the time, it just peaks around O time. I usually have kind of a slow progression of lh, with my lines getting a little darker and then all of a sudden they get really dark.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> My teeth are aching today, hope I don't need to take a trip to the dentist, they petrify me!
> 
> I forgot to say, I dreamt I got a positive PG test the other night - aren't our minds cruel!

that could be something.. are you having anything else going on?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

you know how people always say they randomly came down with a cold/flu?? and they get bfp's?? well.. this am I woke up and I have such a fever, glands are swollen..ears hurt.. I NEVER get sick.. and allergies don't effect me.. is it too early for a symptom like that? 
I did have crazy dreams all night too, that me and my boss were cleaning my co workers house lol...whatttt??


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> you know how people always say they randomly came down with a cold/flu?? and they get bfp's?? well.. this am I woke up and I have such a fever, glands are swollen..ears hurt.. I NEVER get sick.. and allergies don't effect me.. is it too early for a symptom like that?
> I did have crazy dreams all night too, that me and my boss were cleaning my co workers house lol...whatttt??

You must be ill, look at that temp hike!!! Hope it goes away but does mean something hun x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nothing else going on with me, don't think I've got a cat in hells chance this month :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol..well, you BD'd enough and at the right times..so you do have a chance!!! 
I want HAWK to take a test lol..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Just wish we'd BD'd the day before and day of O :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Just wish we'd BD'd the day before and day of O :-(

I hear ya..I actually got sick of bd'ing lol.. :wacko:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I can't imagine that happening!! Lol.


----------



## HawkLover

Im sure he didnt get tired of it. ( ; 
LCS, I know i should test.. But i just dont feel like this is the month. I think my body has gone crazy!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol..well, hopefully you don't get af, how late are you now?? maybe your cycles are just longer now. im testing starting at 9dpo


----------



## HawkLover

7 days late! Idk.. But its stupid. When i was late the one time it went straight back to 27days. 
I cant wait for you to test.. Ive been reading stories of ladies getting pregnant on the 1 round of clomid.. And some with twins. Oooowh yes, you need twins!! c


----------



## jury3

My gyno said about 10% of couples end up with twins from clomid...I don't know if that was a fact or just her guess, but she did say it's more likely when you up the amount. Twins could be fun! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol.. yea 10% is accurate..but overweight women have a higher chance......something about the fat nourishing??? so its def a possibility..o.m.g.
but at this point, anything would be a complete miracle ..I always said 2 is better than 0. lol

hawk you need to get in on this charting fiasco..its rather fun


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah i need to.. Is it bad that i cant wait to talk with my doctor again? Maybe i can get put on something to help me out. That would be nice! Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

theres no reason you cant..since you've been trying so long!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Charting fiasco?? Lol.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I have something different going on...for the last three cycles at this point in my cycle I have felt really down, could cry very easily and just generally feel miserable. At the moment I feel like I couldn't be happier!! Maybe getting engaged has got something to do with it tho ;-D


----------



## HawkLover

So i got me a thermometer thing so i can join the charting fiasco. ( ;


----------



## LoveSunshine

Woo hoo! Welcome to the Charting Fiasco Club lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

start on first day period


----------



## jury3

Yay for getting a thermometer to chart with Hawk! How long have you been ttc? 

Sunshine-Maybe it's a good sign!

LC-I agree, I would rather have 2 or 3 than have 0! Our donor's wife has put a 5 year limit on sperm usage (bc they are done having kids and she wants him to get fixed lol). So, one of our ideas was for DW and I to get pregnant at the same time...that would be similar to twins, kind of. I think we knixed that idea though when we thought about us both being pregnant and hormonal and neither being able to help the other out when babies show up lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg u and wife at same time??? thats just insane!! lol


----------



## HawkLover

That would be kinda kool though..
11 months. ( :

Do yall ladies use the app or the website?
I cant figure out the app. Want to figure out everything so ill know how to do it when it comes time. Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i use both


----------



## LoveSunshine

Me too.

I'm dreading taking my bra off to go to bed, my boobs are so sore :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

test


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls, how is everyone doin?ive been reading but not posting much...

Hawk - just test already :dohh:

Lauren- how r u feeling?r u still running a temp coos if not the temp spike cud b a really really gud sign ..fx for u girl :flower:

love - u need to test ...all gud signs there too :thumbup:

AFM - havent ovlated this mth...grrr on cd 38...i think its goin to an annovulatory cycle...well for the gud news im gonna b in the game in less than a week... have my doc app next turesday and hes gonna prescribe clomid.... although we r gonna start ttc im really really nervous...kinda aprehensive if i shud try again...defnitely dont want a repeat of the past 2 pregnancies...soooo frightened... its weird ive been waiting for the 3mths to finish and now tht its over here i am not wanting to try...goshhh im soo confused... girls pls say nice things to get me to feel better abt trying :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i dont think i did have a fever bc my temp was 98.8...i felt sick though swollen glands sore throat stuffy nose..i was warm when i woke up but thats prob bc thats whats supposed to happen? im fine now.. ?? hoping its a good sign. i have cd21 bloods tomorrow. 

pdx whats goin on with you? we miss you! 
if hawk and sunshine dont test soon..im taking road trips!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdx- my apologies i didnt see the end of your post lol.. clomid huh? i think its fime..just really made me bitchy for a week after/during. but im def o'ing..so hopefully it will be same for u. it is scary bc u read things..good and bad. but i think with monitoring u snhould be fine. i TOLD my doc if i end up bfp i want on progesterone asap..im paranoid now after our loss so i know how u feel. but u need to just try bc thats all u can do. im sure your doc will take good care of u and extra monotoring to put u at ease. really rooting for u! welcome back (soon) to the game.


----------



## HawkLover

I will, i will! Ill go get a test tomorrow.. 
Just for yall ladies. ( :


----------



## jury3

Hawk-are you going to tell your doc you've been ttc for 11 months? Usually after a year they suggest getting checked out. Although since you haven't really tracked temps and such that could help you out without doc help! I use fertility friend app/website.


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah.. I think i should be getting a appt in the mail for a pap soon.. So i plan on talking to her then.
I gonna try that temping out though. ( :


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not testing!! I'm only 9DPO. Going by my temperature this month


----------



## LoveSunshine

Urgh think I might be getting thrush :-( I hate it, have had it a few times before so am not relating it to pregnancy! Lol.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Weird new thing today - cloudy urine...?? I'm not sure it is thrush now, whatever that was has gone away. I've never had cloudy urine before (that I've noticed) wonder what it means! (probably just means I'm dehydrated lol)

Wake up my American friends!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im here!!! lol

you had a temp dip! thats a great thing. i had a major one this am and i was sure i wasnt going to because my sheets are so damp from me being sweaty all night..i had to kick dh outta bed..let the pets stay though lol..im so hot but big temp dip???????

i dont know what thrush is...or about cloudy urine? any other symptoms??


----------



## LoveSunshine

My goodness that is a big temp dip!! Are you feeling better now?

No other symptoms except sore boobs but that's pretty normal.

What about you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im better glands still swollen but i feel normal.

very sweaty today..and i HAD to stop and eat breakfast..or i woulda felt like i woulda got empty stomach sick...i never eat breakfast..my boobs keep reminding me that they are there lol.. and i have lots of clearish creamy cm kinda slippery milky ..ok..tmi but like seamen lol...


----------



## HawkLover

I got a test! 
Should i test now or test in the morning?


----------



## jessicatunnel

Tomorrow morning!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oo oo oo tomorrow morning - FMU! Good luck Hawk.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ya girl..fmu


----------



## jury3

Hawk-Definitely in the morning! I have to say, even after having my hormone levels checked, it was very helpful to be able to go in and know all the details about my body. I had my charts which tracked my temps, my opks, my cervix, etc. I was very glad to have the info so we weren't talking only based on my levels.

LC-Hoping those are good signs!

Sunshine-thrush? That's not good!


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah! So my nipple soreness is going away.. 
Which makes me really think this isnt my month either. 
But ill test anyways..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> Hawk-Definitely in the morning! I have to say, even after having my hormone levels checked, it was very helpful to be able to go in and know all the details about my body. I had my charts which tracked my temps, my opks, my cervix, etc. I was very glad to have the info so we weren't talking only based on my levels.
> 
> LC-Hoping those are good signs!
> 
> Sunshine-thrush? That's not good!


so what did they have to say??


----------



## jury3

Either a weak O or no O. Agreed to try naturally for a few months and check progesterone monthly. Whenever I decide I can do clomid if I don't want to wait on it to naturally level. I will tell you gals though, I have noticed a major increase in cm this month. I'm pretty sure it's bc I make sure to drink tons of water. My nutritionist told me to drink around 100 oz a day based on my weight.


----------



## LoveSunshine

My boobs are still sore... that's not normal for me. I noted last month that they were only sore for a couple of days, this month they have been sore so far for 6 days! Think it's probably do with the Vitamin B6 maybe or the fish oil?? I don't know. Not getting my hopes up :-/

Jury - not sure it is thrush actually, don't know what's going on.

Hope you're all ok, good luck Hawk!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my temp went up from the big dip...hoping its good sign. 

hawk..hurry up! lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Did you do a test yesterday??

My temp hardly moved this morning *sigh*


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well I'm guessing I'll be out again this month. Brown when I check my cervix has started. Ho hum :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

couldn't that be IB too??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sunshine- when is af due for you?? see if your temp goes up tomorrow am..at least it didn't go down.. your not out yet.

Hawk- waiting on you my dear lol...

Jury- I cant force myself to drink that much water in a week! lol.... I have such a hard time drinking water..ughhhh.. but I don't drink soda or anything else..just grean tea and a small coffee in am. 

I will have my blood results sometime today..waiting waiting waiting..as usual. so hopefully my progesterone is high enough.. would they be able to tell if pregnant????


----------



## LoveSunshine

AF is due 21st. It's not IB it's just same old spotting, I usually get it 4 days before.

When did they do your test? Was it on CD21? If so then I doubt it!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I got it done yesterday morning, and I asked them and she said since it was in the morning my doc will have it by today..if I woulda done it later..i woulda had to wait til Friday--my birthday! lol..
so needless to say my phone is attached at the hip.

well..first time I was preg I got brown cm the day period was due..but it stopped and that was it.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and yes, it was cd21 which was actually my 7dpo


----------



## HawkLover

So i tested and...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I hate u right now lol


----------



## HawkLover

My phone wont let me let me upload the picture..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so...just tell us...lol


----------



## HawkLover

:happydance:

LCS, No facebookin it. Lol
 



Attached Files:







20130516_092110-1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Omggggggggg omgggg..thats positive right?! Gasp!!!!!!!! For real?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I wont fb that. but omg.. is your husband home?! details! holy [email protected]#!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

what dpo are you????? 
I am SOOOOO happy and relieved for you. now call your doctor to make sure everything is ok..get blood test and make this baby stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

HawkLover said:


> :happydance:
> 
> LCS, No facebookin it. Lol

Woohoo congrats!!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

LoveSunshine said:


> AF is due 21st. It's not IB it's just same old spotting, I usually get it 4 days before.
> 
> When did they do your test? Was it on CD21? If so then I doubt it!

When do you normally spot before af comes? My cycles have been messed up so I saw my dr yesterday and we aren't sure if I've been ovulating...if I have been it was most likely during my af or near end when I wasn't testing. I'm waiting on my blood test back. 
I wa spottig for for days (not enough for tampon or liner) and it stopped. I'm due to start af in another week. I've spotte before when my cycles is messed up and it normally lead right into my af. This one has stopped. What does yours do?if I'm not prego my doctor recommended I go on birth control for a month or two to regulate my cycles again :(


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies! 
22dpo. 
He still pretty drunk from last night. 
But at first he was like.. Its a lie! Lol 
Then he said.. You know what that means.. Now that you got a positive, you owe me a bj. Blahaha!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ooooooooohhhhhh mmmmmyyyyyyyy gooooooodddd!!!!!

Woo hoo Hawk!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lmaooooooo! I really hope this is it for you and that you have a healthy 9 months! please don't leave us on here!!!!! :(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my first preg I didn't get a positive til 18-20dpo either..


----------



## HawkLover

I wont leave..
Im going to get a digital test to make sure.. Then its off to my mommas.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

awesome!!!!! this is amazing! your our first lucky one on here! (for this new page we made) let us know about the dig one. then you need to schedule a blood test right away and ask them if you need to be on progesterone just incase??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

...guess you don't need to start temping lol


----------



## HawkLover

Yay! Cause that stuff kinda looked confusing.. Ill let you know what the digital one says. ( :


----------



## Dannixo

HawkLover said:


> :happydance:
> 
> LCS, No facebookin it. Lol

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## HawkLover

Here it is..
 



Attached Files:







20130516_115356-1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pdxmom

AWESOME Hawk!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations girls...u so deserve this...ull worked long and hard...lol....wishing u a healthy and hapy 9 mths...wow...hopefully this amazing news from u will b the luck we all need to start putting bfp pics on :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies.. I really didnt think this would be the month after my nipple soreness started to go away a little. Makes me wish i tested few days earlier, Mothers Day was the 12th and my husbands birthday was on the 13th. But its okay he had his birthday party last night and woke up to his present. (;

I have faith that you ladies will get them bfps!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my progesterone just came back 20.3 she said that was very good.. ok..so now what???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and I saw that 1st trimester progesterone should be 10-44. i'm 20.3.. so whats this mean.. I guess they don't know if im preg because they didn't test hcg..just progesterone. ???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Here it is..

love this!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

on October 22nd I went in for a blood test bc I got a positive pee test..my progesterone level then was 24.11 and I was def pregnant..so what is 20.3 mean????


----------



## LoveSunshine

So many questions we can't answer. Can you ask your doc for an hcg blood test??


----------



## LoveSunshine

Could just be the clomid that's raised it but there's still time to see what happens x


----------



## LoveSunshine

HawkLover said:


> Here it is..

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> So many questions we can't answer. Can you ask your doc for an hcg blood test??

prob tel me to wait til I get a bfp.. I hate waiting..as we all know


----------



## LoveSunshine

Patience...patience...not long now!


----------



## HawkLover

Ahh, I have my fingers crossed for you!! Come on babies! c( ;


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren - high prog really may mean anything...although wen it is higher than 24-25 they usually follow up with a hcg test ........ i know its tough to wait...mayb u can do a hpt or an opk just to satisfy your curiosity :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i will i am


----------



## lamago

HawkLover- big congratulations! how amazing! FX for everyone else that is getting soo close to testing time!:happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

pdxmom said:


> Lauren - high prog really may mean anything...although wen it is higher than 24-25 they usually follow up with a hcg test ........ i know its tough to wait...mayb u can do a hpt or an opk just to satisfy your curiosity :winkwink:

Mine was 29 a couple months back and they did not follow up with an hcg test and I wasn't pregnant either.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> my progesterone just came back 20.3 she said that was very good.. ok..so now what???

Progesteone does not measure pregnancy by any means. It just tells if you ovulated. Doctors want to see above 15 on medicated cycles. Mine has been from 18-30 and all were negative cycles.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

why when looking back througj my electronic charts does it say progesterone test..which is how i found out i was preg the first time? im so confused and a bit pissy about it..ughhh


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> why when looking back througj my electronic charts does it say progesterone test..which is how i found out i was preg the first time? im so confused and a bit pissy about it..ughhh

Well some docs do a follow hcg if they c very levels of prog...mayb not all... i know mine does...hang in there sweetie...hawk has started the flow of good news im sure ull follow suite :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Yay hawk get us going! Hang in thermos. LCS at least it's up better news than low program results. I'm going to test 7 dpo, I think I might have ovulated yesterday.


----------



## anyhope

This group is really upbeat. I like it!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good morning all! No news yet today from me except that my temp went up. Could be because I am sleeping in a different place though and the room was warmer than usual.

Have a good day!


----------



## HawkLover

Good morning! 
Sitting here waiting to see the doc.
Peed on another digital test before i came.. Still pregnant! ( :


----------



## LoveSunshine

Eeeeek!!


----------



## HawkLover

And a big Happy Birthday to Mrs LCS!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oooooh yes! Happy birthday Lauren!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol..Thanks Hawk! I took a test hoping for a bday present..nope lol BFN..I'll try again tomorrow..you need a bump buddy..so..im trying. 
Also waiting for Miss Sunshine over there to start testing! 
Nothing out of the ordinary for me. 
Although, when I woke this am..i had a bit of a pain in my gut like..enough to where I had to sit up and hold it for a second..then nothing..??? coulda been gas? lol.. oh well..thats all I got, and a high temp this am.. 
COME ON GIRLS!! Lets keep Hawk company lol


----------



## Dannixo

Happy Burthday LCS


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha I'm not testing, I keep telling you! Your temps look good


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I know I know.. just hoping to break you lol.
Not sure if I should be "celebrating" tonight or not...beers.. or no beers..


----------



## LoveSunshine

At this stage it won't hurt but it's up to you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i'll have a glass of stupid wine just incase..i'll make up for the booze with food lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Caaaaaaaaaaaaake.


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah i def need a bump buddies. 
So peed on their stick.. Pregnant. Nurse said due day is Jan 15. 
But when i get my ultrasound they will know for sure..
Go blood work done. Got another appt for the 22nd to go over blood work and stuff. 
Then they will make me a ultrasound appt then.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

very exciting isn't it! Just wait til you guys hear the heartbeat at your first ultrasound and get the pics!!! I'm really hoping everything is ok, and you and baby are safe and healthy the whole 9 months!


----------



## HawkLover

Its very exciting.. I cant wait! 
I keep saying.. "I still cant believe im pregnant!" lol ( :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I bet! that's how I was too.
this time around I will be a nervous mess until 14 weeks.. (I added 2 to be safe lol)


----------



## jury3

Mme2kdee-In response to your question yesterday about spotting...I spot for 2 days before AF every month. I have 2-3 days of regular flow and then 1 or 2 days of spotting after. I had my blood work done this last month and was low on progesterone. So, that could be why I have spotting. 

LC-Happy birthday! Did you have your progesterone tested on 7dpo? Progesterone is supposed to be high after you O, it wouldn't indicate pregnancy until later maybe. 7dpo is definitely way too early. Implantation doesn't usually happen until 6dpo or after, that's why it's usually too early to even tell with hcg at that point. Right not the high progesterone is good though bc it means you O'd! 

Hawk-HOLY CRAP! I am so excited for you! Yay for a bfp! I told LC we should start a new thread to get a fresh start...looks like it's working :) Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## jury3

AFM-We didn't ttc this month and I'm so glad. I decided not to bc I am eating healthy and taking supplements to help with my hormonal balance/progesterone levels. I wanted to give them time to even out and I'm scared of getting preggo with low progesterone and then having a mc. Turns out to be a good thing bc DW's aunt passed away after a battle with cancer this week, so it would have been much more stressful than normal. 
So, I've been eating healthy and taking my supplements. I O'd a little earlier this month than I have the last few. A big change also was that my temp shot up after I O'd! Usually I don't get a big temp jump, my temps stay pretty low, so this was exciting for me! I feel like I am definitely getting back on track and will be ready to ttc again next month :)


----------



## HawkLover

I sure hope it brings you ladies luck also. 
Im ready for yall to get th bfp. Ill be right here til you do! ( :


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sounds good Jury!

I had a massive temp drop this morning and we all know what that means :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ughhhh..i had a temp drop too :(


----------



## Dannixo

I got my progestrone levels back. They were 27.56. Also finally got a negative on hpt so I know the noverall shot has left my system. Only 6 more days to test. Not holding much hope since a few months back I had a progesteone level of 28 and wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I have af cramping feeling this am with lower back pains..ugh...im probably out.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey, I'm out I think although my temp went up this morning :shrug:

Ah well, on to cycle 6 for us :-/

You never know hun!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

How do u know your out? Af came?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah I think so :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Damn. Unless its spotting?


----------



## LoveSunshine

It is more like that at the moment but pretty sure this is what happens every month.

The drop in temperature yesterday put me in such a bad mood but I've saved so much money this month through not testing it's made me feel slightly better. And my mood has improved today so very likely is AF.

At least my LP is a good 13 days tho, that's good news.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Well..we will see what happens tomorrow? Weekends always throw my temps off a bit


----------



## LoveSunshine

We have BD'd twice today (lucky me!!) and both times there has been pink blood after when I've er cleaned up but not when I've been to the loo any other time today which is strange but I'm pretty sure it's just my AF being slow as usual.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hmmm?? Sometimes sex brought my af sooner..guess well see what your temps do and if u get legit bleeding?


----------



## Dannixo

Any of you ladies who have taken the noverall/trigger shot, how long did it take to get out of your system? I got the shot cd 14 and the iui cd 15 and started testing 1dpiui and its not cd 24 which is 9dpiui and I am still testing positive. Very light but the line is still there. My boobs are super sore.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Would u possibly be preg dan!?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Would u possibly be preg dan!?

I'm not sure. Seems to early for a preg test to be positive if I was. Probably still the noverall shot.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Now thats gatta be frustrating


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am out!!

How are you all ladies?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

damnit! 
im still in...temp went slightly up this am..but im sticky/sweaty and had morning cramps and lower back ache.
last night I had some weird stomach pains,mild and I didn't want anything to do with any human beings lol.. so I don't know.. im expecting af this week. we'll see what happens. BFN this am..but im not listening to that..last time I didn't get a positive til almost a week after period due date..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just wiped and there was light brown discharge, slightly mucus-y -.....TMI...but I smelled it- and it smelled like blood would smell.. so im probably close to being out as well....F!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Niiiiiiice. The things we admit to on here!! Sorry hun :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol..I know. 
hoping its a good sign..not a bad sign.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Mrs.LCS said:


> lol..I know.
> hoping its a good sign..not a bad sign.

Fingers crossed!!!:dust:


----------



## Dannixo

I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoveSunshine

OMG that does look like a BFP!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dannixo- I see a line, but im not sure how you would tell if that shot is still in you or not?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

can someone take a look at my chart? the light brown cm im having on and off today is throwing me off..if I was getting af, wouldn't my temp be dropping?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> can someone take a look at my chart? the light brown cm im having on and off today is throwing me off..if I was getting af, wouldn't my temp be dropping?

Your still way above your cover line so I think your still in the running!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good point Dannixo, I hadn't noticed that. Fingers crossed Lauren x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

we'll see.. its just barely anything anymore, but when it was it was like mucus light brown/beige. like snot. lmaooo!!! sorry.. 

Dannixo, when can you take a blood test? (or will that show the shot effects too??) hoping this is it for you! you've had a long run at this!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> we'll see.. its just barely anything anymore, but when it was it was like mucus light brown/beige. like snot. lmaooo!!! sorry..
> 
> Dannixo, when can you take a blood test? (or will that show the shot effects too??) hoping this is it for you! you've had a long run at this!

My doctors office won't do a blood test until the day my period is due.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, that makes sense..whenis af due?


----------



## HawkLover

Dannixo, Looks very promising. Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## jury3

Dannixo-I read a few things about it online and there were a few who had positives up to 14 days. I would wait a few days and test again. That definitely looks positive, but I'm curious if it's real or from the shot. When is AF due?

LC-I get spotting for 2 days before AF and usually my temp doesn't drop until the day before AF or the day of...so, it could go either way. You're never out til AF shows!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea..i'm already feeling like its a bust for me this cycle.. already left message for doc about refilling my clomid prescription :(


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies..how is every1 doin??
Dannixo...tht defely looks like a pos to me...hoepng tht this is your sticky bean and not the shot :thumbup:
Lauren...im sure its goin to happen soon for u sweety

AFM- im officilally outa the waiting zone now...so let the madness begin :) ....my sis in law has been teeling me for the past 2 weeks tht shes late with her period so ive been asking her to check if she preg but she has been lazy so today at last she took a test and is preggers(she waited 3-4 wees of being late to test)...i am truly very happy for her...and she told me tht this is my fault tht she got preg so fast wen we wasnt ready bcos she thought even she wud take long to get pregg..but it happened on their first mth of ntnp...i told her she shud consider herself lucky tht it all happened with such ease but she says tht she wasnt ready and now she is not mentally prepared to have a 3rd person in their lives and home.... am i mad tht i feel like slapin the shit outa her?????


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I will slap her for you!!!
So where are u t in your cycle?


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> I will slap her for you!!!
> So where are u t in your cycle?

Right now with my chart it looks iek i havent o'd and i think this is an annovulatory cycle as im alread on day 43 or sth without o...the weird part is tht ive had several days of positive opks so im totally confused...however i had a dr app tomorrow afternoon where he is goin to prescribe clomid for my next cycle...im also gonna ask him for provera so tht i can finish this cycle and move on to the next :flower:


----------



## Dannixo

I due on the 24th


----------



## Mrs.LCS

What setting should i have my ff set to??? Fam, advanced, research??? I read i shoulf have it on fam..i changed it to see..and all my shit just changed....omg helppppppp


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I had it set to research because i thought that was the best one, then read that fertility friend recommends advanced setting.. omg.. i'm so panicked right now.. by changing it from research to advanced (and i also tried Fam) it changed my O date.. apparently i'm only 10dpo now??? im a psychotic mess right now lol.. any advise?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> I had it set to research because i thought that was the best one, then read that fertility friend recommends advanced setting.. omg.. i'm so panicked right now.. by changing it from research to advanced (and i also tried Fam) it changed my O date.. apparently i'm only 10dpo now??? im a psychotic mess right now lol.. any advise?

I keep mine on advanced


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ok..i changed it to that.. now my chart looks crazy.. and im afraid i missed O with bd time. :( and the brown d/c today?? and the temps going up.. 
i hate this.


----------



## jury3

LC-I would say you O'd either cd14 or 15. Whether it was cd14, 15, or 16, you bd'd perfectly! You were either the day of or the day before which is the perfect time! You had sperm up there for sure! Don't stress about your chart, FF is not perfect. You have to use your own judgement. Between cramping, positive opk and EWCM I think you O'd cd14.

For those of you who have had prog tested, you tested with blood right? Also, did you do it in the morning before you'd eaten or later? Just curious bc I've read different things that suggest testing with saliva is best and that testing with blood should be done first thing in the morning before you eat.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Everytime i did mine i go in am before i eat..and i keep it that way just incase to be consistent. jury what setting do u use on ff?and thank u for your advise!!


----------



## pdxmom

ive alwasy got mine at anytime during the day..,my dr hasnt told me anything abt doin it empty stomach:thumbup: and yes i do the blood test


----------



## jury3

Mine's on advanced. There have been several times that I didn't really agree with what the chart says. Seriously, don't get to obsessed with what it says! You seriously bd'd perfectly. They say it's actually better to bd the day before bc that way the sperm is up there waiting when the egg is released. However, sperm can live up to 5 days, so bding every other day is perfect!


----------



## jury3

Thanks Sonia. By the way, I think your sis in law is being insensitive. First of all it pisses me off that she waited so long to even test. Second of all, she doesn't have to rub it in that she got preggo right away. Really, she isn't ready for a 3rd person? Maybe she shouldn't have gone of birth control then...that being said, I am totally ready to have a baby but I'm sure when I actually get preggo I will freak out a little! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol


----------



## HawkLover

So my doctor called today.. But i was taking a nap and missed it. Tried to call back but i guess the hospital was closed. Not gonna lie, im a little worried, cause why would he call two days before my appt? Im just scared my test results (HIV, diabetes) are bad. ) :


----------



## pdxmom

Try and stay calm hawk... i know its difficult but its the best tht u can do now...:hugs:


----------



## jury3

Agreed, stay calm! Was it just to confirm the apt? I usually get one of those. Don't stress, I'm sure it was nothing...

AFM-My finished basement is flooded. Could be worse, but the carpet is nice and soppy right now. It's still raining...hoping it doesn't get much worse!


----------



## HawkLover

I'm not to sure.. But I figured the ladies at the front desk would do that not the doctor? 
And like a hour or so after I got a call from a automatic recording thing reminding me when my appt was.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Keep us posted..im sure ur fine.
Afm...im sure u can see how im doing by mu chart


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ah so sorry Lauren :-( you and me and another cycle :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

dark brown still


----------



## LoveSunshine

There's still hope then? Or is this what normally happens?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

not sure, not sure what normal is on clomid?? In the past I've spotted before regular cycle..idk
but my first pregnancy..on day one of af (which I thought was start to af) it was dark brown d/c then nothing...so I really don't know..im sick of this whole thing..
I had more fun trying to NOT get pregnant lol.. just a bad day.. sat on the toilet and balled..then came into work..no idea why I balled..but just stressing me out.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sending you huge virtual hugs hun xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jury3

It does kind of look like AF is coming, but you never know. Even with a temp drop you are never out til she shows. Maybe the emotion is from hormones! lol You will get your baby, don't be down ladies! It will happen! :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren sweetie hang in there....IT IS GOIN TO HAPPEN....trust me....i know the wait is the worst but its all goin to b worth it....lotsa hugs hun:hugs:

Hawk....wat news???did u talk to your doc??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks ladies, you're the best! 
nothing from hawk yet??????


----------



## Mrs.LCS

when my ff chart was set to "research" my coverline was 97.2 so it still woulda been above that.. I dontknow...


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> when my ff chart was set to "research" my coverline was 97.2 so it still woulda been above that.. I dontknow...

Whats your coverline wen its at fam...?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

same as it is now on advanced.. :( lol


----------



## Dannixo

Here is my test from this morning. I see a very very faint line. Not sure anymore.. Yesterday's night of been an evap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dannixo

This one better
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> Here is my test from this morning. I see a very very faint line. Not sure anymore.. Yesterday's night of been an evap.

Dannixo... i c a shadow of a line....hoping this is the start to your bfp :thumbup:


----------



## HawkLover

I called the number he gave me.. Went to a answering machine. So i called the number he called off of.. Which was his cell, but no answer so i left a voice mail. 
I also got a appt for my ultrasound.. June 12th. ( :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

the doctor called you from his cell??? whattttt? call the office and ask for nurse


----------



## HawkLover

He called again.. Worried myself for nothing. Just a UTI.. Whew!


----------



## pdxmom

oh phew....wat a relief....yaaayyy for the u/s date :thumbup:


----------



## lamago

Good news hawk!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thank god!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dani did u retest at all?? I couldnt tell from my phone..hope its a bfp!!!!!! 

Well i had half a day if very dark brown dc..notging now...been 4 hours..dry...this is how i got my first bfp..but wasnt charting. On af due date 1 full day brown stuff then nothing..we shall see what happens to am temps and toilet paper lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im not certain about my temps..i do not sleep good...ever...wake at any noise...so i never get a normal sleep all night through...Andddd..last night woke with a random cramp in my calf...almost peed my pants it hurt so bad...


----------



## Mme2kdee

Is this am Evap? DH said he can't see the line. (Depends on light). https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131539


----------



## jury3

Hawk-Thank goodness it wasn't anything serious! Yay for the u/s date!

mme-It looks like an evap to me bc I don't see color. It's often hard to tell in photos though...


----------



## Mme2kdee

jury3 said:


> Hawk-Thank goodness it wasn't anything serious! Yay for the u/s date!
> 
> mme-It looks like an evap to me bc I don't see color. It's often hard to tell in photos though...

Thank you! I just heard blue are bad tests because they cause alot of evaps. Stupid tests! Lol


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah.. I was really worried for nothing. But got me some meds i have to take twice a day.
But doctors appt tomorrow. Then u/s June 12th


----------



## Dannixo

Yes I tested this morning and I'm not sure anymore
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hmm, sorry Dannixo, I can't see anything on that one. There's still time though isn't there?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hawk - so exciting!!

Mme2kdee - it's still early, fingers crossed this is it for you!

AFM - not much going on here, pretty sure this TWW is longer than the other TWW sometimes :-/


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh, forgot to say, my DF's best friend has just announced that his girlfriend is pregnant with no. 2 (of his) but she will now have 4 children altogether. Made me want to cry which I don't like feeling at all, I am happy for them really but it seems so easy for some people.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im out


----------



## LoveSunshine

June will be your month!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ugh..my boss just asked me if i'm pregnant yet like she does EVERYDAY lol..but this time I had a meltdown lol... everyone says it will happen..and to not try or stress so hard..or obsess..um..how??!! 
I am relieved to know however, that I did ovulate good and my cycle was 28 days just like in the past..


----------



## Mme2kdee

Looks like it was definitely an Evap. Since I still haven't had a positive opk (it's off and started testing cd13) I did however take another opk this morning and it was darker than it has been and I am on cd 28...no clue what's going on. We dtd just in case I am ovulating super late. Af is due tomorrow


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry LC :( I am certain you will be preggo anytime in the near future! Don't get down! I hate it when people ask if I'm preggo yet...Obviously if I was and I wanted them to know, they would know! Luckily it's mainly just my mom that asks lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

shes the only one i told (at work) that i was ttc, so i dont mind..im just very sensitive today..odd..
im going to make a lot of changes this cycle..like you Jury, with the healthier eating/exercising.. and try not to obsess so much..pffft. lol...


----------



## Dannixo

Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sorry dannixo!


----------



## pdxmom

Sorry the witch got to u lauren ...bad bad witch....dont worry now tht your on clomid and u know tht your ovulating gud,,,its just a matter of time...which im sure will b pretty soon :thumbup:

Dannixo - sorry your not seeing the results u were hoping for>...but is there still time for a positive to come up?? wen is af due???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

why are women getting prescribed clomid AND progesterone??


----------



## HawkLover

Come on ladies.. I need me some bump buddies. But hopefully next month! ( ;

Didnt see the doctor today, just filled out paper work. Got that TB shot thing under my skin.
The got a glucose test done. Which i was getting sick towards the end of my hour wait, got called back to get my blood taken and she couldnt find my vein (i have little ones), she dug and dug then finally got it by that time i was getting light headed and on the way out back to the car, all i could do was cry. Lol
For one it was scary.. I hate that im about to pass out feelin!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> why are women getting prescribed clomid AND progesterone??

Well some women need the help of clomid to ovulate as u know but some womens bodies r not able to maintain the progestrone wen it goes up...the progestrone suplements r in order to maintain a high level of progestrone in case of pregnancy...some women r asked to continue the progestrone supplements till 12 weeks of pregnancy


----------



## Dannixo

pdxmom said:


> Sorry the witch got to u lauren ...bad bad witch....dont worry now tht your on clomid and u know tht your ovulating gud,,,its just a matter of time...which im sure will b pretty soon :thumbup:
> 
> Dannixo - sorry your not seeing the results u were hoping for>...but is there still time for a positive to come up?? wen is af due???

Doubt it. I'm due Thursday or Friday


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I want the progesterone just incase. wonder if she would give it to me.. im done effing around lol.

Hawk..ur silly! Are u morning sick at all? I cant wait to see the u/s pic!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> I want the progesterone just incase. wonder if she would give it to me.. im done effing around lol.
> 
> Hawk..ur silly! Are u morning sick at all? I cant wait to see the u/s pic!!!

i dont think they give the prog just like tht...i think its based on your blood work from day 21 or sth...i guess it depends on your luteal phase ....if its too short but u r oing for sure thts wen they will give the prog...but if ur having a normal length luteal phase u dont really need it..


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> I want the progesterone just incase. wonder if she would give it to me.. im done effing around lol.
> 
> Hawk..ur silly! Are u morning sick at all? I cant wait to see the u/s pic!!!

I know! ( ;
No morning sickness. I do get a tummy ache when i take my prenantal, but it only last for a few. Thank goodness! 3 weeks away.. It cant get here any faster. (;


----------



## jury3

LC-Your progesterone levels tested great this cycle! I wouldn't worry about supplements. If you eat health and exercise, I'm sure that will help...just don't over-do it. I suggest eating every 2-3 hours to keep sugars stable, drink lots of water and eat lots of veggies and fruits. Those things alone should help you out. Here's a list of supplements I'm taking in case you want to try any of them:



*Fertilaid*-This replaces your prenatals but has a few extra things in it to help regulate cycles.



*FertileCM*-Increases cervical mucus and supports a healthy uterine lining for implantation.



*Fertilitea*-I drink 2 cups a day. It has things to nourish your uterus, balance hormones, etc.



*Maca Root*-Balances hormones and has lots of nutrients in it.



*Royal Jelly*-Supports egg health.



*Vitamin B6*-Regulates hormones, lengthens luteal phase (which helps give the egg time to implant).



*Spirulina*-Lots of vitamins and minerals. Supports egg health. Good source of protein. Safe to take when pregnant and can lower the risk of preeclampsia.



*Probiotic*-I take this to help with overall health and my digestive system.

It seems like a lot, but I'm so used to taking all of it now that it's really not a big deal lol The things we do to make babies....


Dannixo-It's not uncommon to get a positive after 12dpo, so you aren't out yet.

Hawk-Boo for them making you wait so long! 

AFM-I am getting CD21 bloodwork done tomorrow (my 7dpo, cd24). Probably won't get results until next week though.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Moooooorning all!

Urgh, so sick of AF now, for some reason they seem to be getting longer and heavier :-/

Hope you're all ok, love reading your updates when I get up in the morning lol!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks for the awesome info Jury, I will look for those..i doubt I will want to take ALL of that..but maybe the key ones. Are you noticing a difference in taking any of those?? (not sure if you can notice..lol) 

pdx- lol..I know.. im just getting annoyed and needy. are you close to O soon?

Hawk- I remember it was a lifetime waiting for that first one bc your so nervous and you want to make sure everything is ok! but it will be worth it!!!!! try to keep busy!

Dannixo- af yet?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Moooooorning all!
> 
> Urgh, so sick of AF now, for some reason they seem to be getting longer and heavier :-/
> 
> Hope you're all ok, love reading your updates when I get up in the morning lol!

lol! I know what you mean, mine is disgustingly heavy today.. :nope:


----------



## Dannixo

Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw Dan, so sorry. Don't be so hard on yourself though, you're not a failure!! It just didn't work, it doesn't mean it's down to you. Try and stay positive xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so sorry! I cant imagine your disappointment..you've been doing a lot for this to all happen and its not happening..so we're all here for you..and your not the only one and your NOT a failure.. chin up!


----------



## jury3

Dannixo-Don't be down on yourself! There is nothing you can do about it! You will get your baby and when that happens, it will all be worth it. I know that's hard to believe right now, but I'm sure it will be. What exactly are you having surgery for?

LC-I noticed an increase in CM with the fertileCM and now that I've increase fluids there has been even more of an increase. Most of those I just started taking this month, so it's hard to tell if it's made a difference yet or not. I O'd earlier than I have the last few months, so I take that as a good sign. I guess we'll have to wait and see what my progesterone results are and how long my lp is this time. Many of those things take a month or more to really kick in though, so I don't expect immediate results. 
On one of the other threads I am on, 3 girls have gotten BFPs. One was taking fertilaid and fertilecm, one was drinking the fertilitea, and the other was taking vitamin B6. I would say the fertilitea and B6 would be a good place to start.


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Dannixo-Don't be down on yourself! There is nothing you can do about it! You will get your baby and when that happens, it will all be worth it. I know that's hard to believe right now, but I'm sure it will be. What exactly are you having surgery for?
> 
> LC-I noticed an increase in CM with the fertileCM and now that I've increase fluids there has been even more of an increase. Most of those I just started taking this month, so it's hard to tell if it's made a difference yet or not. I O'd earlier than I have the last few months, so I take that as a good sign. I guess we'll have to wait and see what my progesterone results are and how long my lp is this time. Many of those things take a month or more to really kick in though, so I don't expect immediate results.
> On one of the other threads I am on, 3 girls have gotten BFPs. One was taking fertilaid and fertilecm, one was drinking the fertilitea, and the other was taking vitamin B6. I would say the fertilitea and B6 would be a good place to start.

Lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation


----------



## jury3

It sucks that they have to do all that, but hopefully you'll get some answers! How long have you been ttc? I feel like after you get this done, you will be so much closer to getting your baby!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm taking Vitamin B6 but not sure how much you're supposed to take for it to make a difference :-/


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> It sucks that they have to do all that, but hopefully you'll get some answers! How long have you been ttc? I feel like after you get this done, you will be so much closer to getting your baby!

2 1/2 years


----------



## lamago

It's right around the corner danixxo!


----------



## jury3

Did they wait to test you or did you just wait to be tested? That's a long ttc journey, but now that you're getting tested you have to be so close! It will happen!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, good luck Dannixo!
hows everyone?
nothing to report here..start round 2 of clomid tonight..(poor DH and anyone else human)


----------



## jury3

Got my progesterone results back...6.9. My doc considers at least a 10 to be ovulation. So, she is still saying she thinks I'm not ovulating I guess...I still think I am. I'm not too worried about it. I'm just going to keep doing my supplements and eating healthy. Might get some progesterone cream...Or I might give in and try the clomid....


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Did they wait to test you or did you just wait to be tested? That's a long ttc journey, but now that you're getting tested you have to be so close! It will happen!

It's there protocol. 6 months of failed clomid cycles then surgery


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jury thats what mine was and my doc said i ovulated but not good enough quality..the clomid brought me up to 20.3


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dannixo what exactly does that surgery do


----------



## jury3

Dannixo-Was that your gyno or RE? Did you have to wait the year of trying before that? I hope you know I'm really pulling for you over here! 

LC-I haven't decided yet...I might try one cycle without it and then go to clomid if it doesn't work. Or I might just go ahead with the clomid....I don't know lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I was ok with it because its been around so long and i know its safe


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I'm not really worried about that...I just have this thing about trying things naturally first. I think I will try one more month of healthy eating and supplements and see how that affects it. I've lost 11.5 lbs so far. I've only been on this stuff for a little over 3 weeks, so by the next ovulation I will have been doing it for over a month. I think that will give my body more time to even out.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Dannixo what exactly does that surgery do

The lap and dye looks for endometriosis and scar tissue. Hsg looks for odd shapes uterus and tubes and chromotubation pretty much just scrapes and reconstructs my tubes.


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Dannixo-Was that your gyno or RE? Did you have to wait the year of trying before that? I hope you know I'm really pulling for you over here!
> 
> LC-I haven't decided yet...I might try one cycle without it and then go to clomid if it doesn't work. Or I might just go ahead with the clomid....I don't know lol

My gyno and fertility specialist recommended it and I has to wait the 6 months of clomid before surgery.


----------



## HawkLover

You ladies doing alright?


----------



## LoveSunshine

All good here, just waiting waiting waiting as usual.

How are you doing?


----------



## HawkLover

Im pretty good also.. ( :


----------



## jury3

Spotting today, so AF should be here Wednesday if I have my normal 2 days of spotting. That's exciting bc that would mean a 12 day lp. The last few have been 10 or 11, so I'll be excited if it's longer this time! So, just waiting on her now and ready to get back to ttc :)


----------



## lamago

I'm on day 12 and the few cycles had 10 or 11 dy lp too but I've had 13 day lp so I'm still waiting. Fx. It's been the longest month ever!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nothing new here..on my last day of clomid pill..already miserable lol.. hoping for a BFP this cycle.


----------



## lamago

Am getting brown discharge and cramps. I tested and bfn! :nope: I guess it's af for me again.


----------



## LoveSunshine

You never know Lamago, don't give up hope yet.

I am not happy, have had endometriosis pains today, when I had it removed 4 years ago they took quite a bit off my bowel and that's where the pain is again now :-( I don't want to go through having an operation again! We're never going to get pregnant with my probs and his probs :-/


----------



## lamago

Thanks LoveSunshine. I got AF in full force now. Worst yet got progesterone 7.7 on day 23 on clomid. = ( I am hoping doc refers me to specialist.

Don't stress out too much we just have to wait and see I guess. I am feeling really bummed today and thinking it will never happen too, but we just have to force ourselves to be positive!


----------



## jury3

Sorry lamago... :( 

Sunshine-Don't give up hope. One of the girls on another thread I'm on was told they wouldn't be able to get preggo naturally. She has issues (can't remember what exactly) and he had low motility (I think). He had 0%. The RE put both of them on supplements. He went up to 2%, but they were still told they wouldn't be able to get preggo naturally. They were deciding between iui or ivf last month and ended up pregnant. It is possible!


----------



## LoveSunshine

jury3 said:


> Sorry lamago... :(
> 
> Sunshine-Don't give up hope. One of the girls on another thread I'm on was told they wouldn't be able to get preggo naturally. She has issues (can't remember what exactly) and he had low motility (I think). He had 0%. The RE put both of them on supplements. He went up to 2%, but they were still told they wouldn't be able to get preggo naturally. They were deciding between iui or ivf last month and ended up pregnant. It is possible!

Thanks for the hope Jury  It's still early days for us too, was just having a moment.

Sorry Lamago :-(

I don't know what's going on with me, CD11 and I had EWCM this morning which is way earlier than usual? I started taking Royal Jelly at the beginning of the month and I'm wondering if it's making me O earlier? Going to do an OPK this afternoon to see if that tells me anything :shrug: hope we haven't missed the opening because we haven't been BDing at all!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha, scrap that, I just checked last months chart and I had EWCM on CD11 then too - doh!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol.. 
im just waiting to O..nothing exciting over here..just 90 degrees out and miserable lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hows everyone doing? i feel like im going to O sooner than last time..no positive opks yet..but just feel like i am?? Thats all going in with me..trying for more Bd's this time


----------



## jury3

CD4 for me, AF just ended. Should O next week/weekend sometime. That's about it, nothing exciting lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm due to O today I think although I was an emotional wreck yesterday so could have done it then lol. No pos OPK yet, think I've missed it though.

Hope you're all ok!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

No O for me yet


----------



## lamago

I'm cd 5 but my AF only lasted 1 day. Are you getting short cycles with clomid?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

No actually its making me rather regular now. fyi..first time i was preg i had "period" for one day...then nothing...got bfp a week later...yes late..but i legit thought i just had a short period..maybe u should test..unless your positive your not.


----------



## lamago

I did test, but bfn. I hope it's ok I started taking clomid round 2. Sigh, so confusing.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I would test again


----------



## HawkLover

Hoping for some bfps this time around.. ( :


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls... so today is cd1 for me...offically first mth tht ill b trying after the misscarriage... i start clomid day after tomorrow which also happens to b my birthday... hopefully this new yr in my life with bring new luck to me...

Hawk how have u been?? how far along r u now?? whens your first ultrasound?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Pdx! I was thinking about u on my drive home and tried to remind myself to check in on you! So glad your back! i am on clomid cd3-7 also..hoping for some good results soon..for all if us. so far four of us are on clomid


----------



## pdxmom

yes Lauren....im sure well c gud results soon... if only i could go ahead and start a period properly :growlmad: .... been spotting for 3 days now...i had thought tht today is cd1 but turns out still spotting...not enough to even go thro 1 liner...grrr... come on already...lets get this over with :sleep:


----------



## lamago

So I just tested and it was negative. So no luck on being pregnant in spite of 1 day period. Time to get going on this cycle, except I got my progesterone level and it 7.7. ;(. Pretty low on clomid. My obgyn said there was nothing else she can do. Is referring me to re. She never even mentioned progesterone.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry lamago :-( hopefully the RE can help you.

PDX good luck this cycle!

Lauren looks like you might have O'd?

Hope you're ok Hawk!

I'm ok, think I have O'd but waiting for temp shift to confirm as I didn't do my OPKs properly this month.

Think we have timed BDing pretty well so we shall see. Now I've got a wedding to plan I'm not overly bothered if it happens or not for the next few months


----------



## LoveSunshine

Argh, my stomach is huge today :-( so depressing. It's not normally this bad until just before AF so I'm guessing it's O that's causing it??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> yes Lauren....im sure well c gud results soon... if only i could go ahead and start a period properly :growlmad: .... been spotting for 3 days now...i had thought tht today is cd1 but turns out still spotting...not enough to even go thro 1 liner...grrr... come on already...lets get this over with :sleep:

that is so aggrevating! what mg of clomid are you on?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> So I just tested and it was negative. So no luck on being pregnant in spite of 1 day period. Time to get going on this cycle, except I got my progesterone level and it 7.7. ;(. Pretty low on clomid. My obgyn said there was nothing else she can do. Is referring me to re. She never even mentioned progesterone.

well hmmmm.??? doesn't it start to get expensive when you have to go to an RE? I would ask her if she could prescribe you the progesterone with the clomid..or maybe switch to fremera???? how many cycles were you on clomid?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Sorry lamago :-( hopefully the RE can help you.
> 
> PDX good luck this cycle!
> 
> Lauren looks like you might have O'd?
> 
> Hope you're ok Hawk!
> 
> I'm ok, think I have O'd but waiting for temp shift to confirm as I didn't do my OPKs properly this month.
> 
> Think we have timed BDing pretty well so we shall see. Now I've got a wedding to plan I'm not overly bothered if it happens or not for the next few months


girl..i have no idea?? I haven't had a positive opk yet?? but my temps look like O.. I don't know..i'll opk today and see what happens..but my cm hasn't been O material yet either..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I decided that if we don't get a bfp this cycle..that I am going to go ahead with the bariatric surgery and put off ttc for a year. I've tried every diet..every work out imaginable..and the weight just wont come off..so my goal..i would like to be healthier for when we do have a baby. this is IF insurance will cover me with my bmi..i'm supposed to be 40 but im at 37.8 lol..


----------



## pdxmom

So af showed up at last today....i hope shes here to stay and not disappear again :dohh:

Lauren - im taking 50mg clomid from days 3-7...50 mg has always worked for me...also i just read tht u were not seeing o like cm... remember tht clomid very often dries up cm so u may not c exactly wat u used to c wenu werent on clomid...make sure to use opks...i however dont think uve o'd just yet...uve still got time so get bding :)


----------



## pdxmom

lamago said:


> So I just tested and it was negative. So no luck on being pregnant in spite of 1 day period. Time to get going on this cycle, except I got my progesterone level and it 7.7. ;(. Pretty low on clomid. My obgyn said there was nothing else she can do. Is referring me to re. She never even mentioned progesterone.

Lamago wen did u get your prog tested?? wat dosage on clomid were u on and on which days??


----------



## pdxmom

LoveSunshine said:


> Argh, my stomach is huge today :-( so depressing. It's not normally this bad until just before AF so I'm guessing it's O that's causing it??

loveshine - one of the girls on another thread tht i am on just got her bfp a few days bak...she and her husband both had some issues... they were told tht there was no chance for them to conceive naturally... both went on a vitamin spree and turns out it helped alot and she got her bfp naturally... wud u like to know the list of vit her husband took tht helped them??? i can ask her and post the post here for u??//


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I don't think I o'd yet either..probably thursday


----------



## Mrs.LCS

PDX- yayyyy for your af finally! lol.. last time we'll be saying "yay" to the arrival of your af


----------



## LoveSunshine

pdxmom said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Argh, my stomach is huge today :-( so depressing. It's not normally this bad until just before AF so I'm guessing it's O that's causing it??
> 
> loveshine - one of the girls on another thread tht i am on just got her bfp a few days bak...she and her husband both had some issues... they were told tht there was no chance for them to conceive naturally... both went on a vitamin spree and turns out it helped alot and she got her bfp naturally... wud u like to know the list of vit her husband took tht helped them??? i can ask her and post the post here for u??//Click to expand...

Thanks so much that would be ace!


----------



## pdxmom

LoveSunshine said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Argh, my stomach is huge today :-( so depressing. It's not normally this bad until just before AF so I'm guessing it's O that's causing it??
> 
> loveshine - one of the girls on another thread tht i am on just got her bfp a few days bak...she and her husband both had some issues... they were told tht there was no chance for them to conceive naturally... both went on a vitamin spree and turns out it helped alot and she got her bfp naturally... wud u like to know the list of vit her husband took tht helped them??? i can ask her and post the post here for u??//Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much that would be ace!Click to expand...

here u go...her husband took all the vits...best of luck :flower:

"MALE SUPPLEMENTATION IN AN EFFORT TO IMPROVE
SPERM PARAMETERS



Option A
Take all of the following supplements daily as listed. They can be purchased from your local pharmacy or Vitamin Cottage or GNC.

 L carnitine 2 grams/day, taken as 1000mg twice a day
 Acetyl L carnitine 1 gram/day, taken as 500 mg twice a day
 CoEnzyme Q10 200 mg/day taken as 100 mg twice a day
 Vitamin E 400 IU/day, taken once a day
 Selenium 200 mcg/day, taken once a day


M. Bush, M.D. (01/27/2006)
*** For results of this therapeutic regimen, please see data on website for PROXEED (Google in PROXEED).




OR



Option B
Take Proxeed powder, mixed in water twice a day.

Purchase online through their website www.proxeed.com or by doing a google search for Proxeed.


Continue on vitamin regime until you conceive or until instructed by your doctor to discontinue. "


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea id like to see too.. I know Jury posted something like this before..no idea where it went lol


----------



## LRae83

I have faith we'll get a 2013 BFP!! :happydance:

Although I thought I was ready for mommy hood many years ago, and it felt I was having to wait forever to finally have a chance to have a child of my own. I'm thankful though for where I am today, and I know if I'd had a baby sooner I wouldn't have been as good of a mother as I am now capable of being. I have four beautiful and amazing step-kids that have changed my life in wonderful ways and whom I love unconditionally and thankfully they have wholeheartedly accepted me from day one. That being said, I am so excited to have a child of my own with my husband. I'm 29, and something always told me I'd have a baby when I was 30. I didn't want to wait that long, but things have just fell into place that way, and my husband and I hope to add three kiddos to our family. 

All I want for my 30th birthday in October is a BFP!!! :baby:

Good luck everyone!! Positive thinking only!!!! :))

Lindsey :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Just got a positive opk..and having strong left side O pains


----------



## HawkLover

Tomorrow ill be 8 weeks. 
Feeling pretty good still.. Thank goodness! 
Ultrasound is on the 12th, ill be 9 weeks. 

Im glad you ladies are doing good. ( :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Cant wait to hear how it went


----------



## pdxmom

All the best for tomorrow hawk... lauren get bding :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yep i will tonight and tomorrow


----------



## LoveSunshine

I just read that someone taking clomid (someone on this forum) is having triplets!! She was having quads but unfortunately one of them passed away.

TRIPLETS!!

Welcome LRae83!

I'm ok, just have a huge tummy still, nothing else interesting going on...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

at this point..i would welcome any multiple with open arms lol..
I'm not understanding my chart..not confirming O yet..Maybe I'm o'ing today..had bad O pain last night..nothing today


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hawk, how was the ultrasound?

i'm starting my tww today..ugh..even though my chart isn't doing anything cool right now..i'm pretty sure I O'd Wednesday.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hmm, wonder why you haven't got cross hairs yet? I haven't either but my temps are still low.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea I don't know????? i'm a little worried though..i didn't have ewcm this cycle..but im also on clomid..but I definitely had O pains bad on Tuesday night. so im pretty sure I probably o'd on Wednesday


----------



## LoveSunshine

A friend of mine gave birth to a healthy baby boy yesterday, just seen the picture and for some reason it felt like a punch to my stomach :-( I knew she was pregnant and they've been trying for ages so I am genuinely soooo pleased for her but... ouch.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I know.. my cousin was pregnant the same time I was and we actually had the same due dates..she gave birth last week.. and I just cant bring myself to being genuinely happy..


----------



## LoveSunshine

:-(


----------



## pdxmom

I know wat u leadies mean... my cousin and me we were pregnant at the same too and had the same due date.. she delivered a baby boy on my due date... the worst feeling was tht her husband doesnt have a gud job nor is she working and god blessed them and i cant help but wonder y not meeeeeeeeeee :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I hear ya..but our time is coming and soon!!


----------



## lamago

My friend just had a baby too and I haven't gotten over it enought to go visit, but mrs. LCS is right our time is coming soon!


----------



## LoveSunshine

No idea what is going on with my chart, my temp just isn't going up!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Your chart is strange...but looks like u missed a few days before O


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Your coverline prob around 35.88


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Anyone know why my coverline is so low


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah I know, weekends messed me up. Ah well, I think I O'd when it said it thought I would so will just have to see what happens.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol. well, you def did enough bd'ing around the right time! so that's good! welcome to the 2ww... :( lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Indeed! How are you feeling about things this cycle? Anything going on with you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm feeling pretty good about it, we bd'd enough around the right time.. and I've been reading a lot about women conceiving on 2nd cycle of clomid. So..all I can do is sit back and wait..ugh. I'm 2-3 dpo today..so nothing really goin on in that sense. anything for you? i'm going to TRY to not obsess over symptoms this time


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nope nothing. Boobs should start hurting tomorrow going by my two previous cycles.


----------



## pdxmom

all gud here too...nothing much to say except tht my allergies r killing me... iv taken every possible over the counter medication there is nd nothing helps...mornings and nights r the worst...ive been trying to avoid goin to the doc cos i dont wanna go on prescrition pills for these bcos i keep thinking tht of if i get preg i shudnt b on prescription for allergies..but im giving in today and goin t the doc...its been over a mth and no relief... wen i sneeze or blow my nose it feels like my brains will come out...lol :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

that sounds terrible!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Urgh. Temping is no fun!! My chart says I'm 3DPO but I'm not, I'm more like 9DPO! Stupid messing up temps grrr. Might give it up... or might stop messing them up lol!


----------



## LoveSunshine

How are you all doing? Did you have a good weekend? It looks like it's been a quiet one for everyone!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh and sore boobs are missing, I don't have sore boobs this month whereas by now the two months before my boobs were sore. Why is the human body so weird?!


----------



## pdxmom

Alls well here except allegies tht r killing me...no meds seem to help :cry: bcos of tht i dont trust my ff temps either as i think i sleep most of the night with my mouth open....aagghhh...anywhooo...finished my last dose of clomid for this cycle today...will start testing with opks in a couple of days and if my allergies allow will start bding soon too ...weather has been gorgeous...super loving it :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sunshine..i know what u mean..i feel i o'd on wednesday but FF said tuesday?? 
I have cd21 bloodwork tomorrow..thats about it for me


----------



## HawkLover

Other than my headache for two days now.. Everything is good. 
Ultrasound in two days. 
Is it normal not to feel sick or anything.. Like makes me worried.. 
But im one of those girls that freak out over nothing. / :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ugh..had a culposcopy today..never pleasant..but I must say, I actually thought getting the (and excuse me..but i cant remember the name of it at the moment) test where they put a small tube and dye in I think to check my tubes??? Well, getting that done hurt more! lol.. 
My doctor said my cervix looks "wonderful" and she has a good feeling that this could be our month.. and winked. ...should I read into that..does she know something I dont..can she tell just by looking in there???? hahahah.. i know, i'm ridiculous..but also clueless at the same time. 
getting cd 21 bloods done tomorrow since i'll be 7dpo by then.. so excited to see what the number is!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Other than my headache for two days now.. Everything is good.
> Ultrasound in two days.
> Is it normal not to feel sick or anything.. Like makes me worried..
> But im one of those girls that freak out over nothing. / :

hey preggo! 
I didnt feel sick at all- like at all.. I would have never known I was pregnant if I wouldnt have missed my period.. Once I found out, I seemed to have turned into a raging bitch. 
Everyone is different, lots of people never get sick and have healthy pregnancies! I believe mine was due to low progesterone (as I believe that is one of the reasons ladies get sick- high amounts of progesterone) You will be fine! in 2 days you will get your ultrasound and tests done- bring that up though and see what doc says..tell them you want your progesterone checked, maybe to make you feel better they can prescribe some?? My mom had three girls, was not sick at all with any of us.. my friend was pregnant and was sick up until 32 weeks.. both had healthy pregnancies.. so dont worry your pretty little head!!!:thumbup:


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> ugh..had a culposcopy today..never pleasant..but I must say, I actually thought getting the (and excuse me..but i cant remember the name of it at the moment) test where they put a small tube and dye in I think to check my tubes??? Well, getting that done hurt more! lol..
> My doctor said my cervix looks "wonderful" and she has a good feeling that this could be our month.. and winked. ...should I read into that..does she know something I dont..can she tell just by looking in there???? hahahah.. i know, i'm ridiculous..but also clueless at the same time.
> getting cd 21 bloods done tomorrow since i'll be 7dpo by then.. so excited to see what the number is!!!

Gosh that would drive me crazy. If it was me id be looking it up.. But im a google freak. Im always lookin up questions and stuff.


----------



## HawkLover

I guess im worry cause my friend went for her first ultrasound and they couldnt find the babys heartbeat. / :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Aryeal u and baby fetus are ganna be just fine!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

You'll be fine Hawk!

Hope your Prog levels are high MrsLCS!

Argh, I hate charting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I like charting..but now my VIP membership expired lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I researched if my gyn can tell I am pregnant from an exam.. like everything with the internet..there were mixed outcomes. But mostly I was reading that the Doctor can tell, I guess the cervix closes and can turn blue-ish in color. She didn't say any of that to me..so I don't know.. I'm not obsessing yet..I've been very good! hahaha.. getting progesterone checked today :) I asked her if it comes back really high could that indicate possible pregnancy, she said it could, but to not bank on that alone.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and you too!!! 

JURY...WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I was wondering that....

If I O'd on CD19 as my temps suggest then there is NO way we've managed it this month. So annoyed!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, your temps are still above coverline and it looks like you did O..so i'd say your still in.. are you temping same time everyday?? I set my alarm to it..so even on weekends I wake up temp and go back to bed lol.. and ive read that temps are lower around 2-4 dpo due to increase in estrogen..then they go back up until you get period.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I found a great BBT adjuster today so if you don't take it at the same time it adjusts it to the temp it would have been if you'd done it at the usual time! Awesome!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, I think your still in so no worries!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Lol thanks. Let's hope you're right ;-)


----------



## jury3

I'm here! We were camping, so I had to get caught up from last Tuesday! lol We had a good time camping and got to relax a little. I should O anytime this week, so just waiting. Might do clomid if we don't get a bfp this cycle. We are getting impatient lol

Sunshine-You bd'd 3 days before and the day after, you totally still have a chance! Sperm can live up to 5 days, so 3 is no big deal. Plus if you O'd cd19 and bd'd the day after, then there's a chance the egg was still alive and viable when you did since the egg lasts for about 24 hours. 

LC-That seems weird that they would do those tests during the 2ww, it doesn't mess with anything? I guess they know what they are doing, right? lol I hope you get a great progesterone result back! I also hope they gyno was hinting at something, that would be exciting!

Hawk-Can't wait to hear about your scan! I'm sure it will be fine :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

When do you get your prog results Lauren?

Good to see you Jury!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

The culposcopy was ok she said it would not harm anything. i should have my progesterone results wed or thurs..im 7dpo and nooooo symptoms and dry cm... whatever..


----------



## lamago

Mrs LCS. Here's too high progesterone and many women get no symptoms so you never know


----------



## lamago

Oh and I got my peak today!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Get BDing Lamago!! ;-)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Our charts are quite similar MrsLCS but you're a couple of days ahead of me...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea im 8dpo today..i had awful cramps last night...i dont know if from clomid or what but jjeeeeeezzzz!!! 
Lamango..get it in girl!!!!! Hahah. lots of luck.
Hawk good luck today please keep us posted i want every detail :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sunshine when are u expecting af? im thinking mine will come the 18th


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ok help...i just wiped and brownish red blood...its way too early for af..im only on cd 22 and 8 dpo....
I had a culposcopy monday which is just scraping..i didnt bleed tuesday...??? And bad cramping lower middle above vagina...whats happening????


----------



## LoveSunshine

I would think it's to do with the colposcopy hun but might be worth asking your doctor?

I was expecting it on the 15th or 16th but now I'm thinking it might be as late as the 20th :-/ who bloody knows.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I know! I hate this.. 
the only thing that came out (TMI) after the procedure was yellowish stuff that she used to put on it so it would scab so that it wouldn't bleed.. 
so, im guessing either from procedure or possibly implantation bleeding? uggghhhhhhh!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Looking at your chart implantation 'could' have been yesterday hence the blood today but in my opinion (which means nothing) I would say it's more likely to do with the procedure...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol!!! 
I messaged my doctors office.. guess i'll know soon..and when I get my progesterone results.. seriously..all these diseases they have cures for now, cant they come up with a better system to tell if your pregnant sooner!!! hahahaha... I just don't know how I would bleed if she put stuff on the area to scab it up and make me not bleed...??? wtf. I was trying not to obsess..lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Let us know when you get your results, be really interested to see what they are x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

me freaking too.. Im going to guess maybe 25.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm going to say... 32


----------



## LoveSunshine

Bearing in mind I have no clue!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol!!! ok, its on. (least give us something to do)


----------



## LoveSunshine

I know, so bored. Very impatient about everything so the TWW kills me!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

me too.. I was doing really really good not overanalyzing or obsessing, until the discharge this am..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oooooooh my boobs :-/ my god they hurt today! Same as usual though, they always hurt after O now and do you remember me saying the other day 'I'm still waiting for my boobs to hurt? Well, if I O'd late then now I know why they weren't hurting yet!!


----------



## pdxmom

lauren i hope thts ib you're having...wow exciting :) waiting for your prog now...if everyones playing the guessing game then im gonna say 28 :D ...nothing much goin on with me...neg opk this morning...my cycle is all whack this time..dont know wether its cd 12 or cd 9 for me ...cos either one wud make my clomid routine off ...uggg...not trying to think much...i was goin to go the not obssessing about getting preg route...yeahh right...we're already seeing how thts goin :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hey pdx! I don't think it is IB.. its just about done now?? I think it was from the procedure. i'm just going to try to wait it out.......ugh..
I know how you feel..trying not to obess..never works.


----------



## jury3

Can't wait to hear your results LC! I'll go with 29...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I should know thursday sometime.
Ew i had a big peice of flesh like stuff come out on tp....would that be my cervix from procedure??? It was like a deflated translucent fleshy balloon with some small clotty things in it....o...m...g...... i wont even dare tell DH lol!!!! i will ask when they call me tomorrow


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> I should know thursday sometime.
> Ew i had a big peice of flesh like stuff come out on tp....would that be my cervix from procedure??? It was like a deflated translucent fleshy balloon with some small clotty things in it....o...m...g...... i wont even dare tell DH lol!!!! i will ask when they call me tomorrow

Ohhh ...wow thts a weird one...but was the procedure so invasive and y wud tissue or anything come out now???cant u call to ask them now???


----------



## HawkLover

LCS, When i had mine done.. I had a huge thing come out! It was so gross.. I was thinkin this cant be normal. Lol


----------



## HawkLover

Ill post my ultrasound pic if yall ladies want.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hawk did it sound like mine?? Did u ask about it


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> Ill post my ultrasound pic if yall ladies want.

oooh hawk wud love to c the pic of your lo...waiting :)


----------



## HawkLover

LCS, Sounds like it! I think i actually still have the pic of it on my phone.. I had taken it to show my hubby.


----------



## HawkLover

Heartbeat:179
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130612_1.png
File size: 135.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> Heartbeat:179

Awwww hawk...all cuddled up in mommys belly...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> LCS, Sounds like it! I think i actually still have the pic of it on my phone.. I had taken it to show my hubby.

Lmaooooooo!!! I woulda if i had my phone lol...


----------



## jury3

Aaawwwwww! It's a baby! :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

So cool Hawk 

Brown spotting for me this morning, no idea what's going on :-(


----------



## LoveSunshine

CD25 - normally I would expect brown spotting to start around about today but if I didn't ovulate until CD19 then why the hell am I getting brown spotting at 6DPO?? Rather upset because it feels like its going to turn into AF and that means my LP is ridiculous! :-(((


----------



## Mrs.LCS

that is odd Sunshine??? could it be?????? but it clearly looks like you are 6dpo... so guess see how long the brown lasts??? it seems like my body and your body F with us the most out of all the girls lol...

I took a test this am at 9dpo..BFN. I'm waiting for my phone to ring today with my progesterone results..the phone isn't leaving my side.. I had regular blood on the tp this am..but that could be from the procedure still..its still too early for af... I don't know anymore..i just don't trust my body for this stuff anymore hahahah..

Hawk, so glad to see a pic and that baby is doing great.. i'm betting on a boy. just sayin. ;)

Jury, how is your weighloss going?? I need to get on the ball better with that.. I haven't lost a single pound. 

PDX, any O yet?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

question:

colposcopy Monday, just minor d/c Tuesday, large fleshy d/c Wednesday, red blood almost like af this morning. My temps are still up, so I don't think it could be an early period? what do you guys think????


----------



## LoveSunshine

I still think it's down to the procedure hun, you'll have to ask when they ring to give you your prog results.

However, FINGERS CROSSED it's something else lol.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

better not be af..if it is..i don't know how to tell...I need to know too, bc if it is..i need to take clomid on af day 3.....


----------



## LoveSunshine

I wonder if my temp will go up tomorrow or continue down *sigh*


----------



## LoveSunshine

Your temps are still high for it to be AF? :shrug: I don't know hun :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> I wonder if my temp will go up tomorrow or continue down *sigh*

well, if it goes up, it could be implantation..and with your brown dc you had.. i'm anxious to hear from you about that! hopefully it stays up above your coverline!!!!

yea my temp is still high- I will keep going to the bathroom to check


----------



## LoveSunshine

So fed up of the whole thing!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

me too.. hang in there..we're still in.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aaaaah it all becomes clear. I put some fake temperatures in on the days I missed and FF moved my O day to CD13 - so, that explains it! I'm not 6DPO, I'm more like 12DPO I think so the brown spotting makes sense.

I will be doing my temps properly next month!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've now adjusted my chart manually!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hahahahahahah, girl! that's too funny! set your alarm for the same time every single day..and if its a weekend, go back to bed afterwards.. I start on the first day of my period..well, I don't stop..i temp everyday


----------



## LoveSunshine

Any results yet?!?!?!!?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nope.. my phone has not left my side.. I will snap if they do not call today.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

but you know as soon as I get the results I will overanalyze them..and obsess over possibilities anyway lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no more red blood though for me.


----------



## HawkLover

Im wanting a little boy.. But everyone is thinkin girl. Still have awhile to find out cause the hospital i go towont do that ultrasound til like 22 weeks ): Wish it was soon.. I want to start buying! ( :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

your supposed to have one at 12 weeks..thats when you can chose to have the sequential screening to make sure there are no chromosomal abnormalities.. that's when I got my bad news.. 
I think you should find a different place..to be safe, and since its your first one, your going to want to be kept in the loop with growth etc..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I had my first one to confirm pregnancy..i don't know..i must have been 6weeks??? then again at 8, 10, 12..


----------



## HawkLover

They might do one a couple weeks after my 12th week. But im not gonna hold my breath. Lol 
And i need to get my butt back up there and talk to the ladies about sooner care so if something does happen i can go somewhere else without getting charged.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes, you need to do this!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

its 3pm here, and I just left a message at my doctors office, why is my results taking so long!!! jeeeeez


----------



## LoveSunshine

*waits patiently for Lauren's results* *foot tapping*


----------



## Mrs.LCS

19.7


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ooooh. What does that mean then? That's good isn't it??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea they like anything over 10. I was 20 point somethung last month


----------



## jury3

LC-Yay for the high progesterone number! Really hoping this is your month! Did you ask your doc about the bleeding and the thing that came out?
I lost 8 lbs in the last month. Still working on it! lol I just don't have a lot of self-discipline.


----------



## pdxmom

Yaay lauren...gud goin on the high prog...now only if they had done an hcg along with it... :dohh: ...waiting game still on :)


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> I lost 8 lbs in the last month. Still working on it! lol I just don't have a lot of self-discipline.

Wow Jury...amazing job on the wt loss...dont worry yourslef abat yourself discipline so much...yours efforts do show and 8 pounds is much better than nothing at all...im sure its gonna improve your prog levels alot this time too :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I agree with pdx...8 lbs is a big deal!!! Awesome for u!!!! 
I didnt ask about it..ive read alot about it and it seems alot of ladies had that happen..and the blood i think is just procedure after math...i mean...my temp is still high.. i tested this am..bfn..we will see what happens tomorrow. oh and i got my labs done 3 hours later than norm...not sure if it matters but i woulda been fine with 15 lol...
Hows everyone else doin??? this is our summer right?! Lets get it in and make it happen!!!!


----------



## pdxmom

i have been using the clear blue digital opks to track o...past 2 days i got error messages on a couple of the sticks so i called the helpline and told them and they just just offered to ship me a new pack of 20 opks....yaayy...so happy :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tracking your cm?


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> Tracking your cm?

Actually clomid seems to dry me up :shrug: and this time im even on allergy meds tht also seem to interfere with cm...not really goin by it...although try to keep my basis covered by bding every alternate day...trying SMEP


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! It is good, I just know I could've done better. 

Sonia-Are you using preseed to make up for the dry cm? I've had amazing cm this month, not sure why...possibly my fertilitea...depending on if we get a bfp and how my prog levels are this month, I might do clomid next month. Just a little worried about the side effects such as dry cm.
Yay for the opks!


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Thanks girls! It is good, I just know I could've done better.
> 
> Sonia-Are you using preseed to make up for the dry cm? I've had amazing cm this month, not sure why...possibly my fertilitea...depending on if we get a bfp and how my prog levels are this month, I might do clomid next month. Just a little worried about the side effects such as dry cm.
> Yay for the opks!

No im not using preseed....tho im not really seeing any particular kinda cm but im not really dry ( u know wat i mean?? ) i am drinking green tea and ALOT of water so i think thts helping...im not really worried with the lack of too much of cm to b honest cos both the previous times tht i got my bfp i was on clomid and both time i had this side effect of lesser cm but tht didnt stop it from me catching the egg...i hope and pray it works this time round too.. [-o&lt; best of luck with this cycle...and if u dont get tht bfp then honestly dont have doubts about using clomid...there is no harm if we get ourselves alil help u know :winkwink:


----------



## lamago

I used preeseed last month but this month I was getting a lot of cm even on clomid so I didn't do it. I did baby dance the last four days. I more day to bd. :thumbup:

Nice progesterone numbers! I'm up for my test next Thursday hopefully it goes up this time. I'm still waiting on referral to re.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I too am dry with clomid more so this cycle then last..we use preseed just half of the dose though. clomid wasnt too bad to me this time around. 
my temp went up alot today so of course i tested bfn hahahah..im at 10dpo..last cycle at this time i was below coverline and getting ready for af..im due for af june 18...we shall see.....
Lamango what was your progesterone last time..i was hoping mine wiuld go way up but it went down a tad bit..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Wowee!! Your temps are looking sooooo good! So excited for you!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im hoping so of course ive beensearching for charts like mine that resulted in af 
hahah..last night i had dreams i could see my veins all over my stomach and i was itchy from stomach stretching??? It musta been a vivid dream bc i have scratch marks all over me now hahahah


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm out. Brown spotting has properly started now so I guess it's on to cycle 7 :-/ going to get my OH to make a doctors appointment and get his SC checked again, see what's going on.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sorry boo. have u been checked again too


----------



## LoveSunshine

No I haven't. We'll do that once we know his results.


----------



## pdxmom

Awww im sorry the witch got u hun...gud luck with all the testing ...its only bringing u closer to your bfp :)


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren...the jump in your temp looks o gud..fx :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea but it went down a bit this morning :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's still really high though?

I am crampy today :-( makes me sad.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sun are u sure its af? bc u have a giid temp rise today..??? Could be good.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I dont know..last cycle i got af by now..no sign of it yet. i did O a day or two earlier then last time.. i will test in a few days..im only at cd 25.. Earliest af was cd 26..lastest was cd 33


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nah, the same thing happened last month on this day. It will drop tomorrow, I'd put money on it!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks and me too for you..hoping your wrong this time!! :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

I just took my temperature and it was 35. something :-( I know it's not the normal time to take it and I haven't been asleep but its very low so am defo out.

Ah well, getting to know my body has been interesting!


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Don't count how many days your cycle is now that you're temping. With temping, you count the days in your luteal phase. It looks like last month you had an 11 day lp. Today you are at 11 dpo. So, based on last month your AF would be expected tomorrow. On that note, I still think your temps are looking great! 

Sunshine-You aren't out til she shows. That temp spike looks great this morning! Based on your last lp, your AF would be due Monday. Do you usually spot so many days before AF?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah I normally spot/have light brown CM for 4 days before AF so this cycle is pretty much the same as all my others. Also my temp went up on this day last month then down the next day. I'm just a bit crampy today and got pains in my legs.

How are you doing?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think AF will come properly tomorrow.


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> I dont know..last cycle i got af by now..no sign of it yet. i did O a day or two earlier then last time.. i will test in a few days..im only at cd 25.. Earliest af was cd 26..lastest was cd 33

Lauren dont go by number of days in the cycle...u shud go by your lp...u shud judge wen af is goin to arrive based on the day u r in your lp...your temp dip today is really not much...still looks really really gud ...im very hopeful for u :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

I'm doing ok. I had what I considered to be a positive opk yesterday around 1pm. I've only had one since then that I thought looked positive. My cervix was open last night and I've had lots of EWCM the last few days. We did insems last night and on Wed night. Hoping I O today. I'm only using the wondfo opks when I usually use the clear blue digitals, so that's throwing me off I think. I also took my temp about an hour late this morning, so I don't know how accurate that is either. I'm going to keep doing opks today and check my cervix later. We will either do an insem tonight or tomorrow morning based on what I find lol


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> I'm doing ok. I had what I considered to be a positive opk yesterday around 1pm. I've only had one since then that I thought looked positive. My cervix was open last night and I've had lots of EWCM the last few days. We did insems last night and on Wed night. Hoping I O today. I'm only using the wondfo opks when I usually use the clear blue digitals, so that's throwing me off I think. I also took my temp about an hour late this morning, so I don't know how accurate that is either. I'm going to keep doing opks today and check my cervix later. We will either do an insem tonight or tomorrow morning based on what I find lol

All the best Julie :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Check out this site if you want to adjust your temp - https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php really useful!


----------



## jury3

I tried it out and it went from 97.8 to 97.6...not much of a difference lol I'm ok with that though. My spike yesterday was a little random though. 
Anyway, having a bit of cramping today, so I'm hoping that means I'm oing. If I O today I can get my prog tested next Sat. If I don't O until tomorrow, I won't be able to get it tested on 7dpo like I'm supposed to bc it will be Sun and no places are open.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i dont know whats going on with me.. i went to my parents to swim at the pool, i didnt feel like doing anything, i went inside and took a nap!!! i NEVER nap..ever.. i was so hot that i had to force myself to go in the pool.. AND i didnt want a beer!!! THAT never happens. im tired, my vision feels slow and i dont want to be bothered..and i just checked and i have major creamy eggwhite cm... any ideas??? i barely had that much ewcm around O time. no af symptoms at all..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and thanks for the advice pdx and jury!!!! I REALLY appreciate your input :)


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Have you not had any spotting???????? I noticed on your chart last month you had 2 days of spotting before AF...nothing this cycle??????


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren I'd say test tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Your chart looks promising!!!!! FX'd!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

No spotting this time..nothin today just that creamy stretchy cm and very tired and spacey


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks ladies! i will see what my temp does in am


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im very itchy too on my torso and under boobs.....


----------



## jury3

I'll be anxiously awaiting your update in the morning!


----------



## jury3

As for me, finally got a super positive opk tonight. So, will be getting an insem in the morning. Although, if I O tomorrow, I'm not sure what to do for the cd21 test...it will be on a Sunday and nothing's open.


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> As for me, finally got a super positive opk tonight. So, will be getting an insem in the morning. Although, if I O tomorrow, I'm not sure what to do for the cd21 test...it will be on a Sunday and nothing's open.

My doctors gives me three dates I can test. Cycle day 21,2223 so you'll be fine. It does not always have to be cd 21 just right around there.


----------



## jury3

Ok, that's good to know. I'll probably do mine cd22 then. How are you doing?


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Ok, that's good to know. I'll probably do mine cd22 then. How are you doing?

I'm okay. Feels like forever until I can try again. I go in for surgery Tuesday so hopefully we get some answers and can try again in July. Good luck for you! Hope your progesteone level is high!


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> As for me, finally got a super positive opk tonight. So, will be getting an insem in the morning. Although, if I O tomorrow, I'm not sure what to do for the cd21 test...it will be on a Sunday and nothing's open.

Julie dont worry abt it being exactly 7dpo...u can do it 6 or 8 either...ive often done mine tht way too...it shud b fine :flower:


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! Dannixo-July will be here before you know it! I really hope you guys get some answers Tuesday...I'll be thinking of you and waiting to hear :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

*waits patiently for Lauren's temp this morning...*


----------



## Mrs.LCS

It went down a little?????


----------



## Mrs.LCS

No af though or any signs of it..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hmm... Not sure what that could mean. Are you going to test today?

No AF so far for me but pretty sure it's on the way as usual.


----------



## LoveSunshine

*waves* hello <----- picture of me!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> *waves* hello <----- picture of me!

Lol!!! Bout time ;) good to meet your face now!! 

Whrn are u due?
I dont know.what to think...ihave one test left cheapy one..i might save it til tuesday..i originally thought id be due then bc that is 27 day cycle..and thats what ive been having..now.im being told to go by lp? Im hating this...


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm due tomorrow.

You might as well wait, if you're pregnant you're pregnant, taking a test now or on Tuesday won't change that!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I will see what happens today..but im sick of bfn


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mrs.LCS said:


> I will see what happens today..but im sick of bfn

Bfn with cheap internet test


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-Nice pic! Had to do a double-take, I didn't know who it was. Usually when I get AF my temp takes a big drop below my cover line. Hopefully it's a good thing your's didn't drop like that...

Lauren-It didn't go down very much...hoping it's a good thing!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im hoping...im still above cover line last cycle it was down a day or two before af came...im "due" the 18th


----------



## jury3

Well, I still think AF is due for you today. If you are due Tues, then you should have spotting today and tomorrow, right? I'm excited to see what the next few days holds for you :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

jury3 said:


> Well, I still think AF is due for you today. If you are due Tues, then you should have spotting today and tomorrow, right? I'm excited to see what the next few days holds for you :)

Me too!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Me too...at this point i want something to happen...no spotting at all...just creamy cm


----------



## HawkLover

Im praying for you ladies!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Still no af signs...


----------



## jury3

It's quite curious that your temps are not below your coverline AND you have no spotting or anything...


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I have not been on very much recently but figured I'd give an update. Not trying in June seemed like forever and was very hard. I have my post op surgery doctor appt tomorrow morning. I'm on a liquid only diet for 24 hours and have to do a bowel prep :/ shoot me now lol. My surgery is scheduled Tuesday at 8:30. I'm getting a lap and dye, hsg, d&c and chromotubation. I am super nervous about the anesthesia and pain afterwards. But am excited to finally get answers after 6 failed clomid cycles and 1 failed iui. Praying we get the go ahead to try in July! I have to take a week off work after surgery so that stinks! If we conceive in July well have an April baby and DH and my birthdays are both in April! Fingers crossed. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Prayers sent!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good luck Dannixo! Hope it all goes well. I've had a laparoscopy before and it wasn't soooo bad... you will need the week off work though! Take care won't you and let us know how it goes.

AFM, just waiting for AF to show, think my temp dipped this morning but I took it 4 times during the night (every time I woke up!) so could be out a little bit. They were all pretty low though to be honest so think that's it for me this cycle!

My temps - 

36.32 - 2.30am (went to bed at 10.30)
36.02 - 4.30am
36.38 - 6am
36.28 - 7am

The 4.30am one is well below my coverline but the 2.30am one is the temp I took after the longest time asleep so... I dunno. I've recorded the 6am one cos that's the one I always use.


----------



## LoveSunshine

My body is so annoying. Not had any spotting at all today so of course I am getting my hopes up, even though I know they'll be dashed. Why does it do this to me? Just wish it was normal. No idea when AF will arrive if there's no spotting, it doesn't normally come straight on, there's normally lots of brown first. Sigh...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> It's quite curious that your temps are not below your coverline AND you have no spotting or anything...

Your telling me..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oo oo oo your temp went up!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes, but when I went to the bathroom, peed and wiped, it was red on the tp..not blood..just reddish on the tp.. so I put a tampon in.. we'll see.. no cramps yet.. I don't know anymore..im pretty sure af started today..i'll check soon.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hmm, could just be because AF is due? Don't worry just yet x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I am due by Tuesday..so could be af... it was red though..i had no spotting this cycle.. or cramps. ????


----------



## LoveSunshine

:shrug: I have no idea hun. Our bodies are weird and wonderful things.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea.. im pretty sure its af.. so.. I already called in my refill for clomid. FFFFF!!!!! im getting tired of all this


----------



## LoveSunshine

Has your hubby been tested? Maybe last time was a fluke?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Anyway, your chart still looks good, don't lose hope yet. If I were you I wouldn't use a tampon, you might still be pregnant...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

really? 
I didn't have any pads and was late for work hahah.. i'll see if anything is on there.. maybe its nothing... maybe its spotting before real af.. I am just getting very cynical about the whole thing.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Has your hubby been tested? Maybe last time was a fluke?

he hasn't..but I don't know if he needs to??? we did get pregnant in October, but lost the pregnancy at 13 weeks..and he has a 13 year old daughter.. so not sure????


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hmm, maybe not then.

I don't know, hopefully there won't be anything there!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ok.. (TMI ALERT..) I removed the tampon and it was light brown and mucusy..I touched the mucus and it was stretchy almost half inch....whatttttt?????


----------



## LoveSunshine

My cycle hasn't been longer than 28 days for 3 months (well, last month was 27 days, month before 28, month before that was 30 days) and I'm on CD29... AF still isn't here although obviously there is still a lot of the day left!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> ok.. (TMI ALERT..) I removed the tampon and it was light brown and mucusy..I touched the mucus and it was stretchy almost half inch....whatttttt?????

Hmm, lovely! Are you going to test today?!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I will see what the day brings cm wise.. and I will internet stalk for answers too lol.. 

any af signs for you yet?????


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nope. No brown CM, no nothing :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

you usually spot before af don't you?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah I had brown CM three days previous to today now nothing when I'm due AF. Very suspicious but at the same time am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hahaha, I know what you mean.. now all we do is keep waiting..


----------



## LoveSunshine

So frustrating. I'm not testing though, I'll just wait until my temperature dips properly tomorrow :coffee: :book: :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

me too..


----------



## LoveSunshine

What would I do without you guys to chat to about it  Was about to text my OH and tell him no AF still but I have held off. As soon as I tell him, it will come, guaranteed!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Also, my temps are not filling me with hope. Doubt there's a BFP in there :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nothing on my pad now.. 
2 days past my normal LP
no af symptoms at all, temps still high..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Has FF said if your chart is triphasic?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, sunshine, we are still above our coverline though..thats the only thing filling me with hope. I just messaged my doctors office..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Not sure how relevant the cover line is though :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I have the free basic membership..so im not sure it would say????? if it did I don't know where to look?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hmm... not sure cos I pay!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ok, i'll have to get the pay membership today then..


----------



## pdxmom

Both u girls look hopeful...if nothing else at least no spotting at the beginning of your cycle is a gud thing...Lauren brown mucousy stuff is defenitely not af...your temps looks gud...hang in there...
AFM- im tired of waiting to o...so tired tht last night i dreamt of postive opks...:dohh: till now i had heard of seeing positive pregnancy tests was a gud sign wat abt opks?????hahahah...


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well I did have spotting, just nothing today...

Hope you're ok pdx, soooooon.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

it was just on the tip of the tampon though????? light brown snotty looking stuff..ew.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Checking my CP - low and soft/squishy (cant tell if its open)
CM - sticky/creamy with bits of brown - still think I'm out, don't feel pregnant but don't feel pre-AF either :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I don't know how to check my cervix lol..
my doc messaged me back and thinks I need to have a blood pregnancy test and to check progesterone too!! off I go again to the blood test place..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Checking my CP - low and soft/squishy (cant tell if its open)
> CM - sticky/creamy with bits of brown - still think I'm out, don't feel pregnant but don't feel pre-AF either :shrug:

not sure what that means since I don't check mine..nor do I know how lol..but for you Im hoping its a good thing!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

on my way to get bloods...


----------



## pdxmom

Well i dint know how to check my cervix either...i dont know what to look for and where...:haha:
lovesunshine- do u meant he brown spotting your having now???do u always have brownish spotting before af??/
Lauren- gud ur getting bloodwork done...just finishes the anxiety :) all the best


----------



## LoveSunshine

Fingers crossed Lauren

Yeah, I always have brown CM before AF.


----------



## HawkLover

Just cause you dont feel like your pregnant, doesnt mean your not(;
I sure didnt think i was.. Cause i read so many stories where women say they felt different.. So i just thought i was suppose to feel weird or something.. Yeah no! I still dont feel pregnant and ill be 10weeks on Wenesday.


----------



## HawkLover

Fingers are crossed!! I cant stay off here long enough.. Feel like im gonna miss something!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lab closed...


----------



## jury3

Man you girls were chatty today! Such excitement! Based on both of your charts from last month, you should both be having AF right now and your temps should be below the cover line.....The anticipation is killing me! lol That would be amazing if you both see a BFP this month :)

Boo for the closed lab!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Damn lab..if i go tomorrow am i wont get results til wednesday anyhow lol


----------



## jury3

I'm glad I'm starting clomid next cycle. I had a definite positive on Saturday and then Fri, Sun and today I had almost positives. It bothers me that my lh seems to still be so high. Plus my temps are only slightly going up. If I put in high temps for the next three days it puts me Oing today...I just want a nice clean O and temp rise! lol Is it weird that I'm hoping for twins out of clomid? When we had a tarot card reading back in Jan, we were predicted to get preggo in Sep and she mentioned twin girls in my timeline and in DW's. lol Don't know how reliable that is, but so far she hasn't exactly been wrong lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Twins sounds fantastic about now! Lol.. i think u will get nicer O results with clomid..i do and i can feel the o pains and i get legit temps.. wishing u the best!! I anxious for u to start it.

Sunshine any af yet? 

Afm..i took a late evening test with the squirt of pee i had left hHaha..bfn..whatev..i will see what my temps do in the am.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Both u girls look hopeful...if nothing else at least no spotting at the beginning of your cycle is a gud thing...Lauren brown mucousy stuff is defenitely not af...your temps looks gud...hang in there...
> AFM- im tired of waiting to o...so tired tht last night i dreamt of postive opks...:dohh: till now i had heard of seeing positive pregnancy tests was a gud sign wat abt opks?????hahahah...

When are u going to O???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i cracked and bought the VIP version of FF.. lol.. didnt tell me anything I didnt already know lol.. except my probability of pregnancy is 58 out of 100..gee... tomorrow am needs to hurry up already..im anxious about my temp.. if it goes down i will know af is coming.. if it goes up..i'll test..again.. lol


----------



## jury3

You are the one that has mentioned more than once that you didn't get a bfp the first time until a while after AF was due...so I'm excited for you! Unless clomid has lengthened your lp, then I don't know why else it would be so long this time. I really hope you see a bfp, you deserve it! I hold out for you every month! I mean, I hold out for every person on here...but I hold out for you and others who have had mc before bc I know it must suck to have been so close...I really hope we all get bfps soon!


----------



## jury3

Hawk-I can't believe you're almost 10 weeks already! So exciting!

Sonia-When were you Oing before your mc? I'm sure you'll O soon, try not to stress! (I know, easier said than done...I stress every month about when I will get positive opk lol)


----------



## HawkLover

jury3 said:


> Hawk-I can't believe you're almost 10 weeks already! So exciting!
> 
> Sonia-When were you Oing before your mc? I'm sure you'll O soon, try not to stress! (I know, easier said than done...I stress every month about when I will get positive opk lol)

Yeah i know.. Its going by so fast!!
Like my baby is forming its vagina and or penis right now.. So crazy to think thats whats going on in there. Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> You are the one that has mentioned more than once that you didn't get a bfp the first time until a while after AF was due...so I'm excited for you! Unless clomid has lengthened your lp, then I don't know why else it would be so long this time. I really hope you see a bfp, you deserve it! I hold out for you every month! I mean, I hold out for every person on here...but I hold out for you and others who have had mc before bc I know it must suck to have been so close...I really hope we all get bfps soon!

yes, I believe when i was preg I got a bfp at like 19-22 dpo.. i wasnt trying so i wasnt charting or temping..so i dont know..but it was a week and a few days after I missed my period.. BUT i also didnt test everyday..so i dont know?? i compared my chart to pregnancy charts and overlayed them..and it looked like a lot of charts on there!!! gave me hope.. so tomorrow morning is kinda a big deal to me to see what happens. im prepared for either way. 
the only good part (if thats possible) to having been so close is that we know we CAN get pregnant..so it gives us hope. DH is really hoping this cycle.
im still broken out in an awful itchy rash mostly on my torso/chest/boobs cant stop itching!!! dh isnt itching and either are the pets..so i know its not anything in the house..(god, i cant even imagine lol) im hoping its a symptom lol..
not sure if the clomid is lengthening my LP?? last cycle it was 11 days long, and my cycle was 27. im just about at 27 day cycle, but pushing a 14 day LP.. i dont kno whow im going to be able to sleep tonight lol.. praying to the fertility gods tonight. Im anxious to see how Sunshine is doing too! I know her af is due tomorrow too, i think?
anyhow..thanks for the ongoing support ladies.. we cant say all of this to our other halves, most of it, but not all ya know?? I mean we can..but they dont understand the obsession as much as we do.. so thanks!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

one more thing..how do you tell in FF if your chart is triphasic???? i didnt see it anywhere..will it automatically pop up and tell you??


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren- one of the ladies on another thread tht im on got her bfp at 17dpo and she had got a bfn in the same cycle at 14dpo...so ur looking pretty gud :thumbup:

Julie - Usually on clomid i o on cd14-15 ...however as this cycle is alil messed up due to confusion in dates its getting to me all the more....i think im goin to on in a day or 2 tho...cud at least start seeing the line on the clear blue and usually on those i get just 1 day of the gud line with the smiley...wen there isnt a smiley the lines r close to not there...so heres hoping...but as lauren mentioned at least i know we can get pregnant...i was very very stressed after my first loss wen i lost 1 tube...i thought it wud take me forever with just 1 tube...but i manged to get preg the first mth i tried...i dont want to say tht i expecting luck int eh first mth this time too but i sure am hopeful for the next few mths ...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I put a q-tip up there before bed and there was some red on it..im sure i will get af in the am...


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> I put a q-tip up there before bed and there was some red on it..im sure i will get af in the am...

ohh..i hope not :nope:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Don't think there's any way back for me now.

Stop messing down there Lauren!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Why are our bodies so cruel to us? Still no brown CM but cramps and um diarrhea (sorry for TMI) and the temp dip so AF is definitely on the way so why am I still obsessing over the possibility that it might not be true?! Just give me AF already and let me get on with the next cycle!! So frustrating/disheartening/depressing. I have asked OH to get his :spermy: tested again to see where we're at. With a wedding to plan for next year we're not sure what to do about IVF.

Sad today :-(


----------



## lamago

Lovesunshine, sorry for your bad day. Our time is coming, just gotta keep testing and trying!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry for you guys catching up on this thread, I am updating a lot today!

So I've changed my settings in FF to Advanced and because I missed a couple of temps it is saying that I O'd on CD19 (remember me telling you about?) Well, what if it's right and I did O on CD19, that makes me 11DPO and therefore today's temp dip could be implantation right?? It's just so weird that I've not had any brown CM for the past couple of days. It's really unusual for me. I know I'm grabbing at straws and AF will turn up later today but strange huh.

I guess I will only find out later today or tomorrow!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Found this for you Lauren - 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


----------



## Mrs.LCS

And a red bloody wipe this am.. im out


----------



## LoveSunshine

:-( We're not having a lot of luck are we.

Hugs xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nope, and its getting old.. I know at least for me..I've only been on clomid for 2 cycles, and TTC for 6..so I don't know what to do...


----------



## LoveSunshine

6 months for me too although no clomid. Don't fancy trying that either :-/


----------



## LoveSunshine

I haven't had anything come through yet, just brown when I check my cervix. No idea why my cycle is this long this month :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I feel like you O'd on Friday June 7th..where it has you at 4dpo.. so in theory, that would make you 11dpo if that was the case??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

this time around make sure you temp every single day at the same time- that way there is no guessing and extra stress.. :) it will help us obsess better with you! lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha I know I know. I'm going by the O pain and CM at that time. But you're right, the temps do make it look like I O'd on CD19. But then why did the brown CM start 6 days ago then stop for a couple of days then start again?!


----------



## LoveSunshine

That means I've had brown CM for half of my luteal phase which can't be good :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, I would say it could be IB, or low progesterone


----------



## LoveSunshine

The low progesterone thing worries me, especially as I'm in a foreign country and it might not be as simple as asking for a prog test on CD21 or whenever it is :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

maybe make apt with obgyn and see what they think?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im not calling mine a period yet.. more like spotting.. just took tampon out and barely anything on there..some light brown mucus stuff and red on the tip..what do you girls think?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

when the hell do I know when to start the clomid..since i'm supposed to start on day 3 of real blood..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I also didn't go get bloods done bc I thought it was legit start of af???????????


----------



## pdxmom

hmmm lauren...honestly im alil confused with wat u shud do as i had the same spotting nonsense this mth and my clomid days r off...how abt calling your dr and telling him/her abt the spotting situation...i dont think they consider if af until full flow..i dont think ur still out...also dont get edgy abt being 2 mths on clomid cos sometimes it takes our bodies a coupl eof cycle even to get used to tht drug...i conceived the first time on my forst round of clomid...i know its easier said than done abt not being impatient but sweetie there not much more than we can do ... :hugs:

Lovesunshine...with u just spotting too and brown stuff i dont think ur out either...11dpo sounds abt right for ib...may i ask y r u against the idea of taking clomid if u have o issues???i hope u know tht clomid is not considered a fertility drug and taking clomid is not an issue of infertility...just saying :flower:

AFM- still neg opk...i have my blood draw schedules for next tues..which basically means i shud have od today to make it 7 days...but no luck...my clomid cycle is totally messed up this time...im however gonna go in for the blood draw and dr app and get my next dose ready...if im lucky i at least wont have spotting to mess with my head abt the cycle day number :sleep:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks Sonia! Yea, I don't know.. I put a tampon in so that when I take it out I can analyze it lol.. but when I get home I will not have anything, so I can see if a heavier flow comes. I'll see that and then in the am check my temp..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> hmmm lauren...honestly im alil confused with wat u shud do as i had the same spotting nonsense this mth and my clomid days r off...how abt calling your dr and telling him/her abt the spotting situation...i dont think they consider if af until full flow..i dont think ur still out...also dont get edgy abt being 2 mths on clomid cos sometimes it takes our bodies a coupl eof cycle even to get used to tht drug...i conceived the first time on my forst round of clomid...i know its easier said than done abt not being impatient but sweetie there not much more than we can do ... :hugs:
> 
> Lovesunshine...with u just spotting too and brown stuff i dont think ur out either...11dpo sounds abt right for ib...may i ask y r u against the idea of taking clomid if u have o issues???i hope u know tht clomid is not considered a fertility drug and taking clomid is not an issue of infertility...just saying :flower:
> 
> AFM- still neg opk...i have my blood draw schedules for next tues..which basically means i shud have od today to make it 7 days...but no luck...my clomid cycle is totally messed up this time...im however gonna go in for the blood draw and dr app and get my next dose ready...if im lucky i at least wont have spotting to mess with my head abt the cycle day number :sleep:

maybe your not o'ing this cycle???


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> hmmm lauren...honestly im alil confused with wat u shud do as i had the same spotting nonsense this mth and my clomid days r off...how abt calling your dr and telling him/her abt the spotting situation...i dont think they consider if af until full flow..i dont think ur still out...also dont get edgy abt being 2 mths on clomid cos sometimes it takes our bodies a coupl eof cycle even to get used to tht drug...i conceived the first time on my forst round of clomid...i know its easier said than done abt not being impatient but sweetie there not much more than we can do ... :hugs:
> 
> Lovesunshine...with u just spotting too and brown stuff i dont think ur out either...11dpo sounds abt right for ib...may i ask y r u against the idea of taking clomid if u have o issues???i hope u know tht clomid is not considered a fertility drug and taking clomid is not an issue of infertility...just saying :flower:
> 
> AFM- still neg opk...i have my blood draw schedules for next tues..which basically means i shud have od today to make it 7 days...but no luck...my clomid cycle is totally messed up this time...im however gonna go in for the blood draw and dr app and get my next dose ready...if im lucky i at least wont have spotting to mess with my head abt the cycle day number :sleep:
> 
> maybe your not o'ing this cycle???Click to expand...

well tht reallly shudnt happen :nope: ....im not goin there yet bcos clomid has always helped me o...and accourding to ff im still at cd15 so i dont want to consider not oing as yet...and if i take in the spotting days im at cd18...also not too late...lets c the next few days..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Keepin my eye on ya


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-I noticed you started a new cycle on FF...did you officially get full blood? I'm going to have to agree with FF and say you O'd cd19 last cycle. Your chart looks similar to some of mine...could very well be low progesterone. I'm with you on not wanting to take clomid, but if it gets me a baby, I'll do it! lol If you are able to make an appointment to have your progesterone tested, make it for 7dpo...not cd21, even though that's what the test is called. 

Lauren-Still no AF?! If you end up getting AF, at least you'll know the clomid is doing some good by lengthening your lp and increasing your progesterone! However, I would say do not count the really light stuff as AF. Only if it's actual bleeding. I still have high hopes for you!

Sonia-I would keep counting your cycle just like it is. Keep in mind, your last cycle was a little crazy. Even on the clomid it might take a month or two to for your cycle to even back out. Hopefully you'll O in a few days!

AFM-My opk was much lighter today, so I'm feeling better about whether or not I O'd. I took out 2 really high temps from before O and FF gave me my crosshairs. I have a feeling my prog will be low this month though. I'm just assuming I'm out and will be on to clomid next month...oh well. One step closer to a baby! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks julie.
Im with ya..if it will get me a baby ..bring it..
Still no af..just that spot on the tampon..nothing since..
dr messaged and told me i need to come in to talk about colpo results...um..why?! if it wad fine wouldnt they just say so??? i swear i am so analytical...i make the worst trying-to-conceiver lol...


----------



## jury3

colpo? Relax, I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea i had one on 5dpo and she reassured me it wouldnt mess with anything in there..maybe thats why my af is not quite here


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

the good thing abouy that though is iui has better chances


----------



## Mrs.LCS

wishing u the best recovery and cant wait to hear how the iui goes..great things coming your way


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.

im sorry u had to lose a tube hun...i know how tough tht is...take rest and recover well...now tht u know iui is defnitely the way to go hopefully u will have more faith in conceiving tht way...we r always here wenever u need to talk...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jury3

Sorry you had to lose a tube :( I'm glad they got it all cleared out though! Now you at least have some answers and you are closer than ever to a baby! Also good that they are still saying iui, not ivf as iui is much cheaper. I wonder why you couldn't still get preggo naturally though, did they say? 

Anyway, rest up! Before you know you'll back to ttc :)


----------



## pdxmom

Girls quick question...how do u overlay your chart on other charts in ff to compare...ive heard ppl doing tht... btw i dont have the paid membership..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.

Hope your recovery goes well :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

jury3 said:


> Sunshine-I noticed you started a new cycle on FF...did you officially get full blood? I'm going to have to agree with FF and say you O'd cd19 last cycle. Your chart looks similar to some of mine...could very well be low progesterone. I'm with you on not wanting to take clomid, but if it gets me a baby, I'll do it! lol If you are able to make an appointment to have your progesterone tested, make it for 7dpo...not cd21, even though that's what the test is called.
> 
> Lauren-Still no AF?! If you end up getting AF, at least you'll know the clomid is doing some good by lengthening your lp and increasing your progesterone! However, I would say do not count the really light stuff as AF. Only if it's actual bleeding. I still have high hopes for you!
> 
> Sonia-I would keep counting your cycle just like it is. Keep in mind, your last cycle was a little crazy. Even on the clomid it might take a month or two to for your cycle to even back out. Hopefully you'll O in a few days!
> 
> AFM-My opk was much lighter today, so I'm feeling better about whether or not I O'd. I took out 2 really high temps from before O and FF gave me my crosshairs. I have a feeling my prog will be low this month though. I'm just assuming I'm out and will be on to clomid next month...oh well. One step closer to a baby! lol

Yep I am officially out, I really should go and see a doctor and get my progesterone tested and maybe see about clomid. The problem is we know for a fact my OH has an almost non-existent SC so I suppose I want to get him sorted out before I start taking anything strong... not sure that makes sense though really. You're right, anything for a baby!

Why do you think your prog will be low this month?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdx u have to have a paid membership to do it ...i just got the $10 one and it gave me 60 days


----------



## LoveSunshine

How are things with you today Lauren?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im out like a fat kid in dodgeball


----------



## LoveSunshine

The positive is though that your luteal phase is the perfect length. Next month will be your month!

I laughed at your way of saying you're out!! Ha ha.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol yea its ok..hoping my luteal phase stays this long that would be nice.. now im just waiting for doc to get back to me with my apt to go over my colposcopy results..i'll start my clomid on Friday..yay..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha this thread will be so quiet now Lauren and I are out of the race!


----------



## pdxmom

Girls...you're closer by a mth :)
Sunshine - did u consider those vitamins i had posted here for your dh??? they really madea diff in anothers girls dhs sc and as i had said before they got pg naturally after a couple of mths of him taking those...:thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-Would OH consider taking supplements? I'm with Sonia, the girl on the other blog went from 0% motility? to 2% in 2 months and got preggo in the 2nd month. 
I believe I will have low prog bc I think I had a "weak" O. My cervix didn't open as much as it usually does. My lh was high for 3 days in a row (positive one day, but almost positive the other 2 days). Plus my temp is not spiking like it should, it's actually kind of low.

Lauren-Dang it! I was convinced...The longer lp is good though! The clomid is making your cycles look better :) I'm banking on next month! Did you schedule that apt yet?! I want to hear what they say!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes, i saw my doctor today, she said it came back as very severe dysplasia..meaning right there under cervical cancer. I had the same thing back in 2001 and had the Leep procedure done- so since every time you have a leep it takes away part of your cervix..she is referring me to a fertility specialist to hurry up and get me pregnant so that after i give birth i can have the leep.. i guess we will be doing iui with clomid.. i dont know i have to make an appt.. dont know how soon i can get in there..or even if my insurance will cover that.. but her words were we need to hurry up and get you pregnant so we can take care of this asap. there wont be any harm if i do get pregnant since cerv cancer is slow growing.. so thats what i got out of it.. the good thing is..maybe this will get me knocked up.. the bad part is i will have to have another leep and possibly hysterectomy after birth. :(


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> yes, i saw my doctor today, she said it came back as very severe dysplasia..meaning right there under cervical cancer. I had the same thing back in 2001 and had the Leep procedure done- so since every time you have a leep it takes away part of your cervix..she is referring me to a fertility specialist to hurry up and get me pregnant so that after i give birth i can have the leep.. i guess we will be doing iui with clomid.. i dont know i have to make an appt.. dont know how soon i can get in there..or even if my insurance will cover that.. but her words were we need to hurry up and get you pregnant so we can take care of this asap. there wont be any harm if i do get pregnant since cerv cancer is slow growing.. so thats what i got out of it.. the good thing is..maybe this will get me knocked up.. the bad part is i will have to have another leep and possibly hysterectomy after birth. :(

Sorry to hear that dear! Good news though you get to move up to a fertily specialist and try iui. Hope things get better with the cervical cancer! My insurance did not cover iui or any medicines you need for it. Pretty expensive.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh my god Lauren :-( fingers crossed you get knocked up quick and they get you sorted.

I will check back tomorrow about supplements, thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my insurance covers 80% after my $1000 deductable met...which its not..at all


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> my insurance covers 80% after my $1000 deductable met...which its not..at all

See I have one of the best insurance around and I've def met my deductible and I still pay everything out of pocket. Your lucky!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> my insurance covers 80% after my $1000 deductable met...which its not..at all

Oh goodness lauren...time to get preg and really fast...god blessing things will work its way fast...thts really awesome tht your insurance will cover iui?????? didnt u tell me sometime bak tht u had blue cross blue shield???i have the same thing...but i have a deductible of 3k and then 90% coverage...BUT infertility treatments r not covered......and iui is one of them ...i think every round of iui is close is to 1000$ ...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i called and asked. i have blue cross blue shield of rhode island...$1000 is alot to me...and then the other 20%...i dont know...i migjrt just try rest of cycles with clomid..i hate this


----------



## jury3

Lauren-I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: Hopefully this means you'll be pregnant really quickly though! We are here for you!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> i called and asked. i have blue cross blue shield of rhode island...$1000 is alot to me...and then the other 20%...i dont know...i migjrt just try rest of cycles with clomid..i hate this

Im sorry this has to b so difficult hun...hopefully it will all work out well with just clomid...sending possitive thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## lamago

mrs lcs, still it's good news about the insurance covering at least some. Mine covers up to 2K dollars only.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks ladies.. im going to at least meet with the specialist..maybe even go through with it..im not sure.. i'm just hoping this round of clomid does it..so that I can hurry up and get better..


----------



## HawkLover

Owh my! ): I hope it all works out..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

we go July 8th to the specialist.. so this cycle we'll see what happens with clomid.. round 3. hoping to god it works this month..i really don't want to have to go through all that specialist stuff.. lol.. I mean... really..


----------



## LoveSunshine

You won't know by then whether it's worked or not though..


----------



## LoveSunshine

What was your temp this morning by the way?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nope, i'll be about 4 dpo by then.. we're just going to talk to them that apt and see what we can do.. since ive already be ovulated by the apt id imagine that shit would start for July cycle..if we go ahead with it.. 
just hate feeling like i'm on a time limit to get pregnant.. she said I have about a year.. so that means 3 months..9 of them hoping id be pregnant..


----------



## lamago

Mrs LCS. The appointment sounds like a good idea. Hopefully round three does the trick and u don't have to worry about any of it anymore.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks ladies, I really hope it works this time.. I'm just using clomid, preseed, prenatals, baby asprin, and he is taking his multi vitamins.

hows everyone doing..this is the boring part of my cycle hahahah..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha me too, I go from checking this site every few minutes to every few hours then to every few days 

I'm ok, just waiting for the witch to leave :-/


----------



## jury3

I'm in the 2ww, but not really paying much attention to it. Like I said, I'm pretty sure my prog is low this month, so I don't have high hopes. I'm getting my bloodwork down tomorrow. AF is due the 28th, so just hanging out until then.


----------



## HawkLover

I'm just sitting here not feeling pregnant. Lol 
I do have a doctors appt on Monday.. For a physical? Not sure what they mean by that. But I suppose I should prepare myself for riding the iron saddle. Blahaha!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lmaoooooo!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im hangin out nothin


----------



## pdxmom

looks like all of us r just doin nothing  ...well im just waiting to o or not to o...thts the question...hahahah...whether i o or no t i have blood work on tuesday and a dr appointment on wednesday...nothing else goin on here...oohhh happy first day of summer girls :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

is this late for you to O?


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> is this late for you to O?

yes quite late...on clomid i usually o on cd14 or 15...however this time with the spotting confusing my days i dont know which days ive taken clomid on..but watever the case i shud have od by now as they say u shud o anytime between 5-10 days after the clomid dose..i am now 12 days past taken my last dose but no o...:shrug: i have a feel the dr may up my dose next mth ... dont want tht tho :nope:


----------



## jury3

I'll be waiting to hear about your apt Hawk!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hows everyone? 
same old here..


----------



## HawkLover

Doctor looked for my babys heatbeat but couldnt find it.. So she did my pap to see if i was tilted and to see if it was on the right or left. She said right so she made lay on my side for a few mins then tried to find it again.. She looked up and down, all around. Still didnt find it! I was gettin so so so scared!! So she sent me to the ultrasound lady to see if they could find it for her.. She did and baby is great, grown so much! Heartbeat of 171. I got to see the little booger for just a min but that min is all i needed to make my day!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

phew! that happened to me too!


----------



## jury3

Hawk, you had me scared! I bet you were going crazy! I'm so glad everything is ok with your little one! :) Did they get to take a pic for you?

AFM-My progesterone was 4.7 this month... (2.9 the 1st month and 6.9 last month), so it was low just as I predicted. My doc went ahead and put the prescription in for clomid. I will start with 50mg cd5-9. I'm a little disappointed, but not surprised. As long as it gets us a baby, I'm ok with it! AF is due Fri and I'm sure she'll show, so just waiting for the new cycle...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well now u can look forward to progesterone results like i do..its a game for me. i was ovulating around 6.7 before.. so this is good for u..
do they say why to take it on certain days..?? i take mine 3-7


----------



## HawkLover

Didnt get a pic. Cause she was only finding the heartbeat real fast.


----------



## jury3

LC-I've heard that different docs suggest different days. At first the nurse told me she normally suggests cd3-7, but when she called back she said the doc wants me to do cd5-9. I have no idea why.

Bummer Hawk...maybe next time you'll get one!


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah I'm hoping.. I have another appt on the 15th then another appt 3 weeks after that. Gonna do the NT test. Some girls are finding out what the gender of their baby is when they take the test. That would be so kool to know so soon.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i think cd 3-7 bc my luteal phase was shorter..idk.. 

did anyone ever have such erratic temps after af like mine??? i even took a few seconds after ti make sure i was doing it right..hm


----------



## jury3

LC-I don't think your temps look that erratic. I get some random spikes and dips throughout my cycle. Some people say it can be from hormone spikes/dips since your hormones are always fluctuating. Sometimes I think it can be from how hot or cold I'm sleeping too. Who knows...if you feel like it is enough to mess with your cover line (ex: if you think you O'd a certain day, but FF gives you a higher cover line and therefore thinks you O'd later) then you can check the box next to the temp that says "discarded". I had to do that this month bc I knew I O'd the same day as my pos opk, but FF was saying it was after that. When I took out my 2 random spikes it did it the right way. I think they do an average of the temps or something like that. Especially if you don't have many temps in it can mess with your coverline too. Probably too much info...lol

Picked up my clomid today, so I'll be ready to go when my new cycle gets here...I keep secretly hoping AF won't show and I won't need it...wishful thinking


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks Jury! Its been very hot here and our a/c doesn't seem to like when its too hot and humid..maybe that's why..but thank you!

as for the clomid..lol.. I think that every cycle..i don't like it..for me, I feel that it makes me very short fused and very hot at night.. to help alleviate that, I take it around 9pm before bed. But it also makes my symptoms more intense..I've thought I was preg for sure both times I was on it lol..so this time around I will still note symptoms, but not pay attention til missed period. it also made my cycles regular and I believe lengthened my LP. so there is good and bad.. but I have high hopes for you girl!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.


----------



## jury3

dannixo-Did they say why you have to do iui? I've seen other women have a tube removed and get preggo naturally or with clomid. Just seems strange to me. Plus I don't think everyone always alternates between ovaries. I'm not a doctor, but I'm skeptical of doctors sometimes lol I feel like they can be the most negative people and make you feel like things can only happen a certain way leaving you with little hope. I have high hopes for you though! With that tube cleared, I bet you get a bfp quick! I'm excited for you that you get to start ttc again right away!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies,

Dannixo...i agree with julie on the conceiving with one tobe...im an example myself...i lost my right tube due to an ectopic pregnancy in july last yr...i conceived the first mth i tried again in january...unfortunately had a miscarrige again..but the point being tht i did conceive...i was on clomid as i have probles ovulating on my own...and my dr also did tell me tht it not tue abt each ovary takign turns to ovulate...and even if u do ovulate on the tubeless side there is alot of chance for the other tube to pick up the egg...all the best..

AFM - prog came bak at 0.4 :cry: ...obviously didnt o...dr has said to wait till 15th of july to c whether i start a period on my own or has already written me a prescription for provera and my next round of clomind...he has also said tht if the next round i dont react well then hes goin to up the dose to 100 mg...im really not happy abt tht...50mg has worked so well for me in the past...dono y my body is letting me down like this...now if i dont start a period in the next 2 weeks then 10 days and provera and then wait for a period and then try...tht takes out the whole of july...sooo frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## lamago

I'm sorry pdxmom, ttc can be so frustrating.


----------



## lamago

So I survived cd14, no af and no bfp. I took clomid and used natural progesterone cream. Doc called ans said progesterone was 16.5 this month. Woohoo. But I keep feeling cramps and cm so I think af is coming.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

what do you mean you survived cd14? lol ;)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sorry sonia..thats so strange!!! u o'd before on it..hmm...im frustrated for you..hopefully it will get better so u dont have to up the dose..

afm..im just waiting to O. I have been force feeding dh and i lots of green tea and bananas lol


----------



## lamago

I meant no af, but it got me today


----------



## Mrs.LCS

:(


----------



## jury3

Spotting started yesterday, so AF should be here tomorrow. On to the next cycle and ready to start clomid!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hi ya! I went on holiday to Spain, back now and waiting to O.


----------



## HawkLover

Im jealous.. I wanna go to Spain!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Right..we dont get holidays in the US. we get shitty long wirk weeks


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol love u sunshine and your spain holiday lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I wish u ladies could see the pic of my husband right now..he knows sex week starts tomorrow so he wanted to rest....lol...


----------



## lamago

Lol, sex week that's too funny.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha sex week!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sunshine u might be ready to o soon..by your chart.
I think im going to o on cd 13 this time..if thats the case it keeps getting earlier every cycle..??
Yes sex week hahahah...sometimes dreaded sometimes fun lol..he likes to know ahead of time when his go time is


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey girls, I have some news... I've been offered a job here in Norway where I live and it starts in September! It's initially only a 1 year contract so it would be really unprofessional of me to get pregnant in the next few months.

So, with a heavy heart I am going to declare myself out of the race. It's unlikely to happen naturally anyway but we are going to wait to go to the doctors or go for IVF or anything until after the wedding next year.

I'll probably keep on looking on here just to keep up with you all and for this month I'm going to keep taking my temperature just to do one cycle properly but then I think that will be it.

Still wishing you all lots and lots of luck and :dust: you've all really been there for me the last few months and I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im so happy for you, but that seriously ruined my day!!!!!! 
and they couldnt say anything to you about being pregnant!!!! :( just sad to see you go.. but i understand


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aww :hugs:

Well, you never know, if we stop thinking about it then it might happen! But I just don't want to actively be trying, I'd rather it was an accident, that way it would be easier for me to tell them if it did happen, you know?

I'll still be here cheering you girls on, it's an obsession!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea i understand completely!! Wishing u the best and u better keep chatting!


----------



## HawkLover

Aww! 
Congrats on the job!


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-SO sad that you won't be actively trying with us :( Yay for the new job though! You'll have to check in every once in a while for sure! 

AFM-AF came today, so it's on to the next cycle and 1st round of clomid!


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Sunshine-SO sad that you won't be actively trying with us :( Yay for the new job though! You'll have to check in every once in a while for sure!
> 
> AFM-AF came today, so it's on to the next cycle and 1st round of clomid!

Sorry to hear af came but glad to hear your on to the next step with clomid. Don't get discouraged if it don't work the first month. I got my hopes up so much thinking it was a miracle pill to only be going on my 7th round now. Hope you have much better luck than me!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry you're out Jury :-( At least you have Clomid now, hopefully it will at least make sure you have a strong O.

I reckon I O'd yesterday, what do we think? I know I need 3 higher temperatures but that was a big dip yesterday.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im not sure


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I just got a pos opk..is it good if it looks like im o'ing earlier now...???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

think I o'd today or will be..I had O pains last night, sore boobs this am..so sex week will continue for another day or two just incase lol


----------



## HawkLover

Its so funny when you call it that.. "sex week"


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol, that's the only thing he understands..lol


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-It doesn't look like you o'd yet, but it looks like your body is gearing up!

LC-I think the earlier O just means your cycle is becoming more "normal" which is a good thing!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hoping so, makes my luteal phase longer :) 
hoping this is it..i don't want another clomid cycle..and I don't want to have to do iui's etc..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Todays opk was darker..any thoughts?


----------



## HawkLover

Keep humpin! Haha


----------



## jury3

LC-Means your surge is prob higher today. Your levels were probably on their way up and really close to surge yesterday. You prob O'd today I'm guessing. How many times a day do you test with opks? Just curious...Either way, keep up the bding!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think you are right Jury  We won't be doing the deed again until Thursday which is when we go to England for a week on holiday so there's a good chance we won't be pregnant this month which is fine 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I tested twice on sunday..first time negative secind time.around 2pm positive..but monday tested once at 5pm very pos. im sure i o'd yesterday..we will bd tonight just incase..but looks like we covered all the right days..


----------



## jury3

I think you've covered it well. I'm an opk addict and I take them about 4 times a day! lol I've had a surge in the morning, afternoon and around 9pm. So I get paranoid I'll miss mine. I never do though...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

should I bd tonight incase??? or you think I missed it?


----------



## jury3

You definitely got the surge. I'd say you O'd yesterday prob. It looks like your temps are on their way up. You could bd just as a back up, but I think you've gotten it in enough to cover it safely :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ok cool.. lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Advanced didnt give me any red lines...changed to opk and it hasd me o'ing cd 13 which i predicted...research had me o'ing cd 12?! and had horizontal lines...advanced as i always use had nothing?????


----------



## jury3

Leave it on advanced just like you had it before. Then try discarding CD1 and CD6 temperatures and see what happens. You may just need a few more high temps to get your crosshairs. Taking out those 2 higher temps should help out though.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nope.. I changed all my pre-O temps to about the same..so weird.. I don't like that..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ok, I changed this am's temp oh so very slightly..and bam..red lines.. but why does it say I o'd on cd 12???


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> ok, I changed this am's temp oh so very slightly..and bam..red lines.. but why does it say I o'd on cd 12???

Because cycle day 12 is when you noted your first positive opk with fertile cm. see how your cm in cycle day 12 is green. That's the day you ovulated.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I got a stronger opk on cd13 though.. so I don't know when to go in for progesterone test 7dpo..


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> I got a stronger opk on cd13 though.. so I don't know when to go in for progesterone test 7dpo..

Your progesteone test can be done on cd 21, 22 and 23. It does not have to be done only on cd 21. So I say go on cd 22 and it will cover both days.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

awesome! Thank you, I was panicking!


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I would say you O'd on cd13. Like Dannixo said, 6dpo-8dpo is the range for testing. Should be about the same those days. One day shouldn't be a huge deal :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yes day 12 i know wasnt it


----------



## jury3

Clomid starts right...NOW!


----------



## lamago

Fx jury


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I always said theres a baby in those bottles..not yet..but soon. im excited to see how these work for u.
Nothing new here..boring wait...


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies! LC change your cd 13 temp to the same as your cd12 temp and see if that moves your crosshairs to show Oing on cd13. If you want, I mean lol

First night of clomid was fine. I did wake up once covered in sweat and considered taking my clothes off, but fell right back to sleep lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

So weird, I swear I am having ovulation pains today :-/


----------



## jury3

Weird...maybe it's super early implantation! lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Er have you looked at my chart? Lol we've not BD'd at all really.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol..sunshine! it only takes that one time..and you did it in enough time.. 
we o'd the same day :)

jury- It adjusted itself today when I put my temp in this morning..so O for cd13 :) looks like my luteal phases are getting nicer..just hoping this is the cycle.. I don't want to do iui's and things like that..


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-Uh, you bd'd 2 days before it says that you O'd...It only takes 1! It totally could have happened :)

LC-Good, I'm glad it fixed it on it's own! I hope this is your cycle too!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm so annoyed with myself, couldn't find my thermometer last night so no temp taken today :-( have found it now tho.

Hope you're good girls!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, no reason to call it "out" this cycle..ive seen charts that they only bd'd once! but got preg..I look at those charts and am like..wow..wtf.. hahahah.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jury- I'm so anxious to see how clomid works for you!


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-I wouldn't worry about it. You've already got your temp rise and your crosshairs, missing one morning won't make a difference at this point. I've missed it right at O time before and that really ticked me off! Still got my crosshairs and confirmed O though. Tomorrow will tell you :)

LC-Me too...Did yours make you O earlier or anything? I have no idea if it's going to change my O time or not.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I used to o at cd 14..16..now at 13..ive noticed it is making me more "normal". i also am able to notice feelings in there more..i knew i o'd for instance. and i dint spot as much before af. but i also noticed it brings alot more pregnancy symptoms around so im not going to obsess as much bc it has made me sure i was getting a bfp..so just keep that in mind. :)


----------



## jury3

Lol ok! I've heard that from others too. They have more symptoms and it has made their luteal phase longer too. So, I'm prepared for anything! lol I just want to make sure I catch O time for sure. I don't want to start opks and checking my cervix too late. I may start checking my cervix tonight and start opks tomorrow...just in case.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I start opk arounx cd 9 ...and on clomid i get a very distinct temp dip 2days before o


----------



## lamago

I just finished clomid today and I've been getting bad headaches. Feeling so bummed by it all.


----------



## jury3

The first night I woke up really sweaty once, but DW said she did too. So I don't know that I can blame it on the clomid. Last night I had a really upset stomach and felt nauseous. That started literally within 5 min of taking the pill, so I don't know if it was something I ate or from the pill. Tonight I have a headache, but that started about 2-3 hours ago and I just took the clomid a about 20 min ago. So, I don't know if I'm actually having symptoms from the clomid or if it's just coincidence lol

We just found out our donor's wife's uncle was found dead today (probably from a heart attack or something). Not sure if that will mess with our donations this next week or not. Hoping not, but if so we would obviously understand...


----------



## lamago

I know it's so easy to blame everything on the clomid. I'm just glad I'm done with it for now. This is my last cycle and I'm going to re if it doesn't stick. Sigh, can't believe I've been trying for 8 months with no bps. 

Sorry to hear about your donors wife's uncle. I'm not sure how much is involved with the donation. Do you have to go to a clinic? Hopefully he feels up for it, but of course it's best to give them time. Fx jury


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good luck jury hoping everything is ok..
Lamango im right behind you with ttc 7 months..only 3 on clomid. fx


----------



## jury3

We are on out 6th cycle...I hope it sticks lamago! I know it sucks waiting...If we don't get preggo after 3 cycles on clomid I will prob see an RE, unless I get impatient before that (which is quite likely). I was nauseous after taking clomid last night, second night in a row. Apparently that's the side effect I get from clomid...not fun!

Luckily we do at-home inseminations, so all he has to do is produce the donation.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I only got naseaus the first cycle


----------



## Mrs.LCS

And clearly i cant spell lol


----------



## jury3

Hopefully I only get nauseous the first cycle too!


----------



## lamago

Well my headache wa gone today so it must definitely be the clomid that does this to me. Gearing up for o sometime next week.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

My temp went down...isnt it supposed to be high right now? im worried we had a bad O???


----------



## LoveSunshine

Could be implantation dip??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Maybe?? U look like y had a dip too


----------



## Mrs.LCS

We meet with the specialist tomorrow..monday..i get cd 21/7dpo progesterone done in am too..
Im curious what they will say or do first visit..can they tell if ive implanted..hmm


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies ...hows everyone doin??

Lauren - hopefully it is an implantation dip...fx all goes well at the appointmet tomorrow...well i dont think they can say if uve implanted or not tho...mayb im wrong :shrug:

lamago im sorry your having bad side effects from the clomid...hope its just temporary and doesnt last cycle long :thumbup:

sunshine - fx for u this cycle

AFM - dh and me had gone away for the long weekend...it was a lovely getaway...we went whte water rafting,horse back riding and just floated on the river...bliss ... now waiting for this cycle to b over in the this coming week or will start provera to bring on af and onto the next cycle and clomid...hopefully all shud go well this time and its hudnt still b annovulatory


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sounds great sonia!! im very anxious to see your next cycle.

I woke up abruptly in middle if night last night like i was going to get sick..but didnt want to get up and go in bathroom bc no air in there and i knew i woulda got sick..so i had to lay there and aim my head towards air conditioner..then it passed...never happened to me ever..anxious to see what my temp does in am too. all evening tonight i had right ovary pains like on that bone..but im not holding my breath..since clomid i always have preg symptoms...minus that awful nausea in middle of night..


----------



## jury3

LC-Don't worry about your temp dip. Dips and spikes are normal since your hormones fluctuate throughout your cycle. I can't wait to hear how your apt goes. I'm sure your prog levels will be good :)

I had a slight headache today, 3rd day it's happened. It happens before clomid time though, so I don't know if it's related. No nausea last night or this evening...yay! lol Tonight was my last clomid pill, so now it's on to the wait for O...


----------



## lamago

Pdxmom, thanks. I'm feeling much better now. 

Jury, yay for last day of clomid. I always like the final day bc I start feeling normal again.

I've been getting lots of ovary pains so I hope I have good lining!


----------



## jury3

lamago-Yeah, I'm very thankful for the last day! I was excited to take tonights pill and be done for a little while. Luckily I only have a minor headache right now and nothing else. I hope that ovary pain is a good sign!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

first cycle I took Clomid I was a mess.. headaches, nausea, irritable, couldn't sleep.. but it seem to go away around the 2nd cycle of it.. 

big temp spike today :) of course I tested and I don't know why..i must have felt the need to pee on something its been a bit lol.. bfn..I know I know I know...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and I know this will be a tmi answer...but can someone tell me the difference between watery and creamy.. 
as soon as I stood up out of bed this morning I had watery offwhite cm going a bit down my leg..hahahah...omg...our conversations are priceless arnt they?! and I don't know whether to classify that as watery or creamy...


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> and I know this will be a tmi answer...but can someone tell me the difference between watery and creamy..
> as soon as I stood up out of bed this morning I had watery offwhite cm going a bit down my leg..hahahah...omg...our conversations are priceless arnt they?! and I don't know whether to classify that as watery or creamy...

Awesome temp spike...dont think abt whether the cm was watery or creamy ...presence of cm itself is a very gud sign...and so much of it sure is...this is getting exciting :haha:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just got back from meeting with the fertility doctor. basically..cant do much until we find out if i'm preg or not.. but he's pretty sure I have PCOS, i will get all the testing done and some 2 hour long glucose test?? and dh has to get sperm anaylisis done. he said my previous labs either the glucose or insulin was high..cant remember which one he said, but means pre diabetic?? and thats a big cause of birth defects..wonder if thats what happend wiht our last pregnancy..hmm.. so im a little worried if i AM pregnant this time then.. so i dont know what i really got out of this visit.. he said once he can verify pcos i'll be put on metaforim (spell?) and i should have no problem getting preg after all my hormone levels even out.. oh and that my male hormone was a little on the high side.. but he's doing all these labs again and then some..so we'll know more. i also have to have a sonohyst..went for one before but she couldnt get it in bc it was too painful for me lol.. im worried about having to pay the deductable first before they'll even do it..what is that shit about? so i dont know.. i hope im pregnant..but i hope im not since im not healthy..i dont know.. sort of bummed about it.. but didnt mention anything about iui or any of that crap.


----------



## jury3

LC-Temp spike is good! The cm could be good too! To me creamy is thicker and usually a little more whitish/yellowish. Watery is slicker, more just wet than stretchy or lotiony and is getting more clear.
Even though you can't do much right now, at least you have a plan if you aren't preggo. If you are preggo, at least you know what the issue is and you can get some help! Try to stay positive :) My donor's wife took a year to conceive their first daughter, she has PCOS. With the second daughter, she was on a special weight loss plan which included taking metformin and got preggo by accident! lol So, it'll be good for you :)


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> LC-Temp spike is good! The cm could be good too! To me creamy is thicker and usually a little more whitish/yellowish. Watery is slicker, more just wet than stretchy or lotiony and is getting more clear.
> Even though you can't do much right now, at least you have a plan if you aren't preggo. If you are preggo, at least you know what the issue is and you can get some help! Try to stay positive :) My donor's wife took a year to conceive their first daughter, she has PCOS. With the second daughter, she was on a special weight loss plan which included taking metformin and got preggo by accident! lol So, it'll be good for you :)

Well i know tht i have pcos...and im not on any meds for it...now tht ur saying this...im wondering...other than difficulty in getting preg does it cause any complications during pregnancy???


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> just got back from meeting with the fertility doctor. basically..cant do much until we find out if i'm preg or not.. but he's pretty sure I have PCOS, i will get all the testing done and some 2 hour long glucose test?? and dh has to get sperm anaylisis done. he said my previous labs either the glucose or insulin was high..cant remember which one he said, but means pre diabetic?? and thats a big cause of birth defects..wonder if thats what happend wiht our last pregnancy..hmm.. so im a little worried if i AM pregnant this time then.. so i dont know what i really got out of this visit.. he said once he can verify pcos i'll be put on metaforim (spell?) and i should have no problem getting preg after all my hormone levels even out.. oh and that my male hormone was a little on the high side.. but he's doing all these labs again and then some..so we'll know more. i also have to have a sonohyst..went for one before but she couldnt get it in bc it was too painful for me lol.. im worried about having to pay the deductable first before they'll even do it..what is that shit about? so i dont know.. i hope im pregnant..but i hope im not since im not healthy..i dont know.. sort of bummed about it.. but didnt mention anything about iui or any of that crap.

I was prescribed metformn for insulin resistance when I had my 2 hour glucose test.


----------



## jury3

Well, that's not completely true, you are on clomid. The metformin is for problems with blood sugar. So people who are pre-diabetic would take it. My friend was having problems losing weight, so they put her on it to help regulate blood sugar. Your blood sugar can effect how your body regulates hormones too, so that's why sometimes it ends up helping women get preggo. 

Does what cause complications during pregnancy? By the way, my friend was overweight (like 75-100 lbs overweight), had PCOS, and was pre-diabetic when she got preggo with the first one. She was still about 50 lbs overweight when she got preggo with the 2nd one. Both of their girls are healthy and perfect. Don't let it worry you. Basically everything we do or come in contact with these days increases our chances of either having babies with birth defects or us having cancer. You can't let it stress you out! You just have to do your best to be as healthy as you can be and use your best judgement! None of us are perfect. Even the most perfect people can end up with babies with birth defects.


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks julie...yes of course im clomid...i just started to wonder whether everyone takes sth when detected with pcos other than clomid on a regular day to day basis...fortunately u answered really quick and ive not stopped wondering...hahahah :haha:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks for the info ladies! pcos is a whole 'nother ball game for me..a new realm lol.. s o much that i never knew what it stood for..and to now possibly have it.. sheesh.. 
I believe he said to me that if im not preg this cycle that we will take a month off and get on metformin (if thats whats needed) and get my hormones straight..then try. I'm assuming its not something you can take WHILE preg??? or right now?? i left there with so much info, and was laughing at the specimen cup dh had in his hand lol.. not that its funny..but it is..i dont know..we had a good laugh about it..(immature) 
im just going to try to stay calm, relax this cycle out and see what happens.. and in the meantime get my bloodwork and glucose test - which blows my mind i have to stay there for 2 hours.. ive used so much vacation time trying to conceive lol.. 
i'm hoping something he gives me will make it easier for me to lose weight.. and help with my body hair.. which for the longest time i blamed on being half italian lol.. he agreed that mediteranian women are more prone to pcos.. 
so, i'm just very interested to see what all happens over the next few weeks.. thanks for the support ladies and the advice/answers all the time. :)
pdx- is it weird they did not give you anything for pcos??? 
jury- my sister (the one that never knew she was pregnant) was about 250lbs when she went into labor..and my neice is perfect. so yea, i totally believe you.


----------



## jury3

LC-Um, we still giggle about our donor and making a donation...it involves masturbation, although perfectly normal, it gets weird when it's made public! lol I would totally be immature in that situation too lol
The metformin should help you lose weight too! I keep telling DW that she probably has PCOS...she has random hairs grow on her and has more hair than me, before we blamed it on her being from a Jewish family lol She also has long cycles. 
I think relaxing is a good approach! I haven't taken off work for conceiving, but I figured up the other day that I've been spending about $100 or more a month on it. That includes bloodwork, opks, and vitamins. I definitely need to either get pregnant or cut back lol


----------



## jury3

Have they tested your blood sugar Sonia? I had mine tested at a check up with my gen practitioner before I started ttc, so I think I'm ok. I'm sure you're fine :) I hope AF comes soon so you can get started on that clomid again!

Dannixo-How are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Have they tested your blood sugar Sonia? I had mine tested at a check up with my gen practitioner before I started ttc, so I think I'm ok. I'm sure you're fine :) I hope AF comes soon so you can get started on that clomid again!
> 
> Dannixo-How are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle?

I am feeling much better. Had my first day back to work today and forgot what it felt like. I am exhausted. I am on cd 20 today.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yesterday that specialist doctor was certain i o'd on cd12..how about after i recorded my temp this am it changed to cd 12....im certain this guy is legit and possibly a magician..lolp

so im now 9dpo


----------



## HawkLover

Oowh im missing so much. Good lucky ladies!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

are you morning sick now?


----------



## jury3

I've never had it change my O date like that lol What setting are you on?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

advanced. 
i dont know why either..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

but my intercourse timeing went from great to just good lol


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren i think your bd timing is still great...uve got your bases covered...its looking gud...

my dr actually wanted to pu tme on bc initially wen i found out i had pcos ...i dint for some reason take them...( i really dono y is didnt ) its stupid on part part bcos i know all the extra hair i have is from tht and i also am from india where excess hair is a given... wen now in the US my doc never really mentioned giving me anything for pcos other than clomid...i guess bcos i went to him only wen i was ttc so i think he thought just the clomid shud help me get preg...ahh well im not thinking abt the pcos right now... i know the clomid has helped get preg both times so im not really worried abt the pcos as of now :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I think for me bc im overweigjt? I dont know..im game for anything


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> are you morning sick now?

Tell you the truth.. I think the throwing up was from the headaches not the tylenol 3. They was so bad!..All I could do was cry. I was so far behind on sleep, which was making me stess.. My face was so broke out!
But doctor said I probably do have a tension headache but I also look dehydrated. She gave me meds for nausea so I can keep the tylenol 3 down and also gave me sleeping pills. I have been feel a lot better! Little headaches which I just take regular tylenol but I plan on taking the sleeping pills til my headache is completely gone. Cause as soon as the tylenol where's off the headache is back.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I guess u gata take the good with the bad right?


----------



## jury3

LC have you gotten your progesterone results back yet?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i just did.. 13.0
wtf.
why is it going down.. 
20.3 May
19.7 June
13.0 July


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I did have a temp dip that day i got labs done...
Sort of bummed about it


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i called my doctors office to ask..and they said its still a good value..they like to see the levels above 10 on my dose of clomid.. so i guess im ok with it.. 
my temps start to go down by 11dpo then af..so anxious to see whats going to happen in the next few days.


----------



## jury3

It's stil above a 10, so that's good! FX'd for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea..i guess.. i just keep wanting big numbers..lol


----------



## jury3

You ovulated for sure and you have the progesterone to sustain a pregnancy. One of the girls on the other board had numbers in the 40's and didn't get preggo this month...it's not all about how high your prog is.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> i just did.. 13.0
> wtf.
> why is it going down..
> 20.3 May
> 19.7 June
> 13.0 July

My numbers went down every single month I was on clomid.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Why is that


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Why is that

It becomes less effective the longer your on it. That's why most doctors will only prescribe 6 months worth


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Great. lol..


----------



## pdxmom

lol...lauren dont u get worried...every person is different...its all gonna b gud...as long as theyve confirmed o its gud


----------



## pdxmom

I c uve had the stuffy nose...one of the girls on another thread had tht as her most major symptoms before she got her bfp... :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yes but mostly just in am..not all day..started dull cramping above pubic bone in middle this am..but temp up..guess i will see if any spotting starts.


----------



## LoveSunshine

My brown CM started today :-( my temping has been rubbish because I've on holiday so much but same probs as usual.

Good job I won't be worrying about it from now on!!

Hope you're all ok, got my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ugh my temp goin down....


----------



## jury3

Lauren-I hope it doesn't go down anymore! We'll see if you get any spotting tomorrow...

Sunshine-Boo for the temp drop and spotting :(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Well we had sex last night (tmi) afterwards when i peed there was very slight darker pee like it had a tinge of blood...
This am i peed at 6am nothing...now i usually temp at 8am..but before i got out of bed to pee temped at 6am and it was 97.57 peed went back to bed..but on and off asleep..temped at 8am..97.98.. What are your thoughts..this brings my temp back up.. i am now 13 dpo..guess i will see if af shows.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and..im spotting..


----------



## jury3

Well, I would say the first temp is probably more accurate...I know that's not what you want to hear, but since you were out of bed/awake/moved around it raises your temp and isn't accurate. Boo for the spotting...I hope AF doesn't show!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Me too..havent had too much of it..light red when i wipe and creamy almost mucus like in it...whatev..not holding my breath anymore


----------



## jury3

Well, hopefully AF doesn't show...it's never over til she shows. If she does show, at least you have a plan of action started with RE!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea..well lost my job the other day..benefits along with it..so not sure specialist is in the cards now..

Looks like you r about to O?!


----------



## jury3

Oh no! That's not good...I'm sorry to hear that :( Where were you working? Hopefully you'll find work again soon. 

Yeah, it's finally starting to show signs of O coming. It's bee a little slow to get started which had me worried. I'm hoping I'll O cd17, 18, or 19. We leave for vacation in AL/FL on cd19 (wed) and our donor is leaving the same day for vacation up north. So, our last day to insem is Tues/cd18. 
DW managed to get 5 days off work next week. We were going to go camping and had invited family and friends. No one could go so we decided to road trip it to the beach instead lol We figured it may be a long time before we can just pick up and drive to the beach between work and potential kids, so why not be spontaneous and do it now! I can't wait to relax on the beach for a few days...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hosp budget cuts..i have interviews..just wish i had insurance still...sux..dh and his dad own a small business so their benefits blow..i dont know if i can even go get my 2 hour glucose test and other labs he wants now...

Thats great your about to o..and i hope timing works out for you guys. any clomid symptoms yet?


----------



## jury3

I had some nausea during, had a few headaches around that time...nothing now though.

I hope you get a job soon! I would really hate for it to affect ttc...


----------



## jury3

Ok, I take that back. I decided to do an opk to be safe and it was positive...My cervix was just barely starting to open last night and I barely had a small bit of EWCM. When I just checked it it was wide open and lots of EWCM. My body never progresses that fast, I'm guessing it was the clomid lol We are doing an insem tonight and tomorrow. I'm just really surprised it happened so quickly. Now I don't have to worry about Oing before my trip, I'm guessing I will O tomorrow since I usually get a positive/smiley the day before O.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I o earlier on clomid.

Im out..af here.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> I o earlier on clomid.
> 
> Im out..af here.

I'm sorry dear. I know how frustrating it is. Once I got my period in my third round I thought it was never going to work.. What's your next step with the fertility specialist?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Well im looking at purchasing my own health insurance since i lost my job...until then...no specialist. but he wanted me to get labs done and two hr glucose and dh a sperm analysis then regroup aug 19th...bit cant do any of it w/o insurance


----------



## jury3

I'm so sorry LC...I hope you find some insurance/a job really quickly. I can't even imagine how frustrating that must be...


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw Lauren, so sorry :-( on all counts. Sending huge hugs my dear xx


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren hun... im soo sorry...everything sucks right now...hopefully ull get a job real fast and things will start falling into place... hugs sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks guys


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well, I'm out (as we knew) but it's ok because it's been a good 28 day cycle and I haven't been constantly thinking about it all. Always look on the bright side right??


----------



## jury3

Sorry sunshine :(


----------



## pdxmom

sorry sunshine... glad tht your cycle was a healthy 28 day one tho.. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I think my temps are indicating i might be turning vampire...lol..
How is everyone?


----------



## jury3

A vampire! lol Not much going on here...DW and I are on vacation at the beach, so I'm not thinking too much about ttc right now. Helps pass the 2ww a bit quicker!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nothing going on here really. Have felt depressed over a few things but I'm sure it will pass.

It will be weird this month with not trying, I'll probably still obsess over it!

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...nothing new to report ..on day 5 of provera...hoping to get a healthy af after this and then clomid...praying praying


----------



## HawkLover

Nothing really going here.. Other than still been getting my headaches. /: 
Husband is gone for training for National Guard, will be gone til the 27th. 
So im really extra lonely! Lol

Glad you ladies are doing good..


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> Nothing really going here.. Other than still been getting my headaches. /:
> Husband is gone for training for National Guard, will be gone til the 27th.
> So im really extra lonely! Lol
> 
> Glad you ladies are doing good..

hawk u need to get a ticker for us to keep track of how far along u are :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Whole lot of nothin for all of us!! Lol..
Im not on any meds this cycle..still no insurance..still will ttc though


----------



## Dannixo

Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.

Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

Congratulations Dannixo!!!!!!!! soo hapy for u... im sure this new beginning will b new better luck too :flower:


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> Whole lot of nothin for all of us!! Lol..
> Im not on any meds this cycle..still no insurance..still will ttc though

Ohh Lauren... im sorry u cudnt get your clomid this mth...hopefully u O healthy enuf by yourself :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

Wow you dropped that one on us!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Congrats dannixo!!!

Pdx its ok...im just going to be whatever about it right now...all i can do..and hope somethings goes good for me soon


----------



## HawkLover

Congrats Dannixo! 


Ill get a ticker thingy for yall.


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

A friend of mine just found out she is preggo with triples...


----------



## HawkLover

Wow owh wow!
Congrats to your friend!


----------



## jury3

Congrats Dannixo!

LC-Hopefully since you've been on it a few months you will still have a normal ovulation. Good luck! 
Holy cow! Was your friend on meds?


----------



## HawkLover

I do have to admit.. Im in love with my tiny baby bump! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130721_1.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jury3

Awwww, it's so tiny! :)


----------



## lamago

Too cute hawk lover!


----------



## lamago

Congratulations dannixo


----------



## Mrs.LCS

My friend wasnt on meds and wasnt ttc... lol


----------



## jury3

Holy cow! She's a lucky one lol


----------



## lamago

Yes totally lucky! Congrats to her!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> My friend wasnt on meds and wasnt ttc... lol

WOW....congratulations but i have to admit im alil jealous :blush:

Hawk...wat a cute little bump ...awwww


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea im way jelouse..everywhere i look someone is preg or just had a baby lol..


----------



## LoveSunshine

I went to a hen night on Saturday night and they were all mum's except for me, it was terrible :-/ everyone I know now has either had a baby or going to have one. Sucks.


----------



## jury3

We went to our friend's bday party a few weekends ago and we were the only couple with no kids...

Lauren-Do you have a job? I saw your fb post about getting up early for a job...


----------



## lamago

Sorry lovesunshine , its always awkward when ou notice those situations. I seem to have pregnant ppl follow me everywhere I go.


----------



## jury3

My progesterone results came back at 10.1. My doc considers that to mean I O'd, but this was my first cycle on clomid. I feel like it should have been higher, at least above 15. Kind of annoyed.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury with clomid i started out at like 27..then got lower every cycle! hoping thas not case for u..but 10 is still good enough..but i feel your annoyance totally..i wont even get to know what my level is this time :( 
im just temping now and goin on interviews..hoping to land a good job with good benefits asap..and keeping my fingers crossed on ttc the natural way this time...lol..ugh


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury whats up with missing some temps?! lol..i was anxious to see your chart...but ur high as of today so thats good


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> My progesterone results came back at 10.1. My doc considers that to mean I O'd, but this was my first cycle on clomid. I feel like it should have been higher, at least above 15. Kind of annoyed.

I am with mrs. LCS I started out at 28 my first month and dropped every month I was on it.


----------



## jury3

Lol We were on vacation so I decided not to temp. I figured since O was already confirmed it wasn't a big deal. 

I've seen 2 bfps from threads in the last 24 hours...one of them is a lesbian couple using donor sperm (like I am) and she previously had an ectopic pregnancy that caused her to lose her left fallopian tube. The other has PCOS and has been ttc for over a year (her 3rd round of clomid). It's giving me some hope...bfps do happen even in cases where odds are against them. Not to mention, the bfp from a few months ago from the girl who was told her and DH had basically no chance to conceive naturally. They were getting ready to start iui/ivf, but conceived naturally. I know it sucks right now Lauren, but don't give up hope! I'm here cheering you on :) Clomid tends to help regulate the system. So, even though you aren't on it this month...having been on it for a few months should help you out! I've heard lots of success stories from people ttc on clomid and the month they stop they get their bfp. I know I'm rambling, but I'm trying to keep all of our hopes up! We will all see our bfps...and if we don't, there is alway adoption, right?! lol At least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## jury3

Well I hope mine don't go down!!! They are lower than I want already! lol What dosage were you on Dannixo? I see your getting close to O time! Are you excited for it?!


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Well I hope mine don't go down!!! They are lower than I want already! lol What dosage were you on Dannixo? I see your getting close to O time! Are you excited for it?!

I started out on 50 mg for 3 months then did 100 mg then went back to 50mg. Yes I should o sometime next week. Getting excited to finally have a real shot after surgery


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey girls, I'm still here, still taking my temp lol. Just gone back on anti-depressants and am taking some anti-biotics for a skin condition so hoping it doesn't happen for us this month anyway!!

I've got my fingers crossed for you all though, I'm sure you'll all get your BFPs 

:dust:


----------



## jury3

Oh no Sunshine! I hope you heal up quickly!

Ugh...I'm feeling down today. I just feel like I'm never going to get pregnant. This month would be the perfect time...My due date would be the beginning of April. That would give me the last 5-8 weeks of school off, then I would have the whole summer off with the baby. That would be the perfect scenario, so I'm sure it won't happen that way lol 
I tested bfn yesterday. I have absolutely no symptoms. Usually bbs are sore, but nothing this time. I'm assuming that has something to do with the clomid. After my prog level of 10.1 yesterday, I just don't feel like it's gonna happen. 
It doesn't help that right before we started ttc my sister-in-law's cousin did a tarot card reading that predicted we would get preggo in Sept. This whole time I've kind of used that as my positive thought, "well if it doesn't happen this month it will happen in Sept". Although I was kind of joking, I think it really did keep me from getting to down about it. Now that Sept is getting closer, a part of me is annoyed that we have had to try for so long. But then there is a part of me that is now thinking, "what if it doesn't happen in sept?" It's like I've secretly been banking on Sept and now I'm scared it won't happen then either and I'll be really disappointed. 
I'm sure I sound crazy right now lol I think I need to find something to do to entertain my mind until school starts again! lol


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Oh no Sunshine! I hope you heal up quickly!
> 
> Ugh...I'm feeling down today. I just feel like I'm never going to get pregnant. This month would be the perfect time...My due date would be the beginning of April. That would give me the last 5-8 weeks of school off, then I would have the whole summer off with the baby. That would be the perfect scenario, so I'm sure it won't happen that way lol
> I tested bfn yesterday. I have absolutely no symptoms. Usually bbs are sore, but nothing this time. I'm assuming that has something to do with the clomid. After my prog level of 10.1 yesterday, I just don't feel like it's gonna happen.
> It doesn't help that right before we started ttc my sister-in-law's cousin did a tarot card reading that predicted we would get preggo in Sept. This whole time I've kind of used that as my positive thought, "well if it doesn't happen this month it will happen in Sept". Although I was kind of joking, I think it really did keep me from getting to down about it. Now that Sept is getting closer, a part of me is annoyed that we have had to try for so long. But then there is a part of me that is now thinking, "what if it doesn't happen in sept?" It's like I've secretly been banking on Sept and now I'm scared it won't happen then either and I'll be really disappointed.
> I'm sure I sound crazy right now lol I think I need to find something to do to entertain my mind until school starts again! lol

Oh hun...im sorry ur having one of those bad bad days....u know i alwasy have one of these bad days rite before af... :( but i hope for u its one bad day rite before your bfp....10 is not very bad honestly....however my doc says tht he wants to c a 15+ on a medicated cycle and 10+ on a non medicated one...i know u said u spoke to your docs ofc but from wat ive experienced it makes a diff in the way the dr thinks if i go and sit in front of him and ask questions in comparison to wat his nurses have told me wen i call...if in case they shud up your dose or sth....i personally hate tht they will check for 1 more mth and then decide..w.ats thts abt....uuugghhh ...and hey i totally understand your september theory...wen i lost my first pregnancy last yr..my mom had met an astrologer in india and he had said tht things will get fine for me after april2014....i was soo mad and chose not to believe a word bcos tht meant i wudnt get pregg for more than a yr from tht time last yr...but this whole time even wen i lost my second preg in feb in the bak of my mind i still remembered wat tht guy had said...now i kinda get confused whether he meant tht ill have a baby after april or will i get preg after april...in the first case im gud to go now sooo i keep thinking of it in tht way to comfort myself...sorry for the long story but just wanted to tell u how i let these mind games affect me too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jury3

I think I'll wait and see if AF shows. If she does, then I'll call my doc about renewing the clomid script and see what she thinks about raising it bc of the low prog number. I mean, I know I've been Oing and I know I O'd this month. It seemed like a healthier O too. The only other thing I can think of is maybe I O'd the first day of the positive opk, so I was actually 9dpo when I had blood drawn...but that shouldn't make a huge difference should it? 
As far as the prediction, I almost wish we hadn't done it...For now I will keep using it as a positive thought though lol 
I really hope your AF shows up soon! Sorry you've had such a long, annoying cycle...


----------



## pdxmom

i know tht 6,7or 8 dpo shud b fine as far as prog....honestly dont know how big a diff 9 dpo wud make tho...lets just hope tht u get your bfp....bcos its not like u cant get preg on 10 :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Lauren-O time for you???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im not sure..?? i didnt opk this time..but watery yesterday with some that stretched a TINY bit in between my fingers..and creamy today..temps are very weird..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cheer up girls..we all know from all of our reading..research... stalking...that people get preg with some of the most difficult of scenerios.. i know were all getting frustrated..but we have to stay positive. for me things always fall into place and sometimes when im not.expecting it..or when im not ready for it..just have faith and know it will one day happen for all of us..we might have to jump through firey hoops to get it..when it comes.easy for others..but we WILL get there soon. as for me..im not trying as hard this time..focusing on job interviews and waiting on insurance. ( i will get pregnant now that i dont have a job or health benefits hahahah...) luv u guys and we all need to just simmer down and let the good karma we all deserve work its magic. xoxoxo


----------



## jury3

Lol listen to you positive polly!!! lol I totally agree with you girl. I read the bfp announcements section yesterday in an attempt to up my spirits. It's weird bc it kind of did up them, but also brought them down if that makes any sense. I just have a hard time trusting the process...Maybe we'll both get lucky this month Lauren! I bet you are getting close to O if you didn't already. 


Anyway...I hurt my back on Sat when a wave knocked me on my face into the ocean and tried to fold me in half the wrong way. I decided to go to urgent care today and see what they said. It was basically a waste of my time. They normally would offer a shot of some sort for the pain but didn't since I could be preggo (I didn't want it anyway). They didn't want to do an x-ray either. So I was basically told to put ice/heat on it and take tylenol. If AF shows and it's still bothering me, then I can go back for an x-ray. Hopefully it will get better on it's own. 
I couldn't help but think "I doubt I'm pregnant so you could probably go ahead and do it"...who knows.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nothing left to do but be positive.. lol ;)


----------



## jury3

Well, I'm finally starting to get some normal AF signs. My bbs are slightly sore and my nipples are a little sensitive. In the last hour I've noticed a slight bit of light cramping in lower abdomen. 
My lp is normally 12-13 days with 2 days of spotting. So, if AF is due tomorrow or Sunday, then I should start spotting today. However, with the clomid...who knows.


----------



## jury3

Lauren-How did clomid effect your lp length? How did it effect your normal symptoms during lp/before AF?
I've had basically nothing happening until yesterday. Now it's mainly just normal stuff, so I assume AF is on the way. I tested this morning and it was bfn.


----------



## lamago

i'm on my third cycle of clomid and should be getting AF today or tomorrow. During the first two cycles I didnt notice much of a difference from the prior months except my LP went longer and O day was about 2 days latter. This month im feeling slightly sore boobs and have a fat foot. However, I also feel slight cramping in my abdomen so might be AF. FXXXX AF stays away...


----------



## jury3

I just hate not knowing what to expect! I'm getting some lower back pain now and feeling slightly bloated/crampy. It's weird bc I should have spotting by now, but I also have no idea what clomid will change lol 
I hope the change in symptoms is a good thing for you! FX'd for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

clomid made me o sooner and increased my lp from 10 days to 13. ish. i used to spot two days of brown before af..and on clomid i just had red spotting.. and also on clomid i had more preg symptoms then usual.. it was a mind trip drug for me..

afm..i dont know if i o'd or not..temps are all over the place..and we didnt bd enough...but when i got preg u had sex one time about 5 days before o time....so who knows..


----------



## jury3

It looks like you might have O'd cd11, but you'll have to see if you temps keep rising. If you bd'd 2 days before that like your chart says, then you would definitely be in. 
I haven't had many symptoms. I still don't have any spotting, but that could be bc my lp is lengthened. Just waiting patiently...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes be cautious with symptoms on clomid..everything changed for me..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

were gana bd tonight for fun..but just feel like im out..temps weird..hardley any cm. ..


----------



## jury3

Well, I say just take it easy. Don't stress about it. If it doesn't happen during your "taking it easy month", then at least you had a break from the stress and worry, right?

Every single cycle that I've charted, I always either have spotting or AF on cd12 and I had neither today. Still feel a little crampy, bbs and nipples are sore. That's about it. Even if I'm not preggo, at least the clomid seems to be improving my lp. I just want the next 3 or 4 days to hurry up so I know if I'm preggo or not. I'm not a fan of the waiting game. I'm also not a fan of not knowing what my cycle is going to do lol


----------



## lamago

I know what you mean Jury. I am on 14 dpo today and have sore boobs which i have not had before, was getting excited about it tested today and got BFN. So maybe its the clomid adding new systems. I did not feel them the last two months tough so i'm hopefull. Just have to wait it out I guess. = (


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I had a big temp drop today. So, I'm sure AF will be here today or tomorrow. Still haven't had spotting, so I guess that's a good thing since I normally do.

It could still be early for you lamago, don't give up hope yet :)


----------



## lamago

Damn temp drops! I think it's a good sign you are nnot spotting though. So 
I'm sure clomid is doing something. I usually have 27 day periods without clomid and I'm on day 31 now so it seems like forever to me !


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hang in there..not over til af shows


----------



## jury3

Well I started spotting last night and my temp was low again today. She should be here anytime. 

Lauren, I see you got some crosshairs...


----------



## lamago

So sorry jury. I'm glad lp has increased tough


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sorry Jury :-( x


----------



## jury3

If I get AF today, then my lp was the same as my normal buy with less spotting. That's definitely good though. If I start tomorrow then it will be a day longer than normal with the same amount of spotting lol Either way that's a good thing! Small improvements, but better than nothing. I'm definitely going to call my doc tomorrow and see what she thinks about upping the dosage a little since my prog was only 10.1. Either that or doing prog supplements.

How are you feeling today lamago?

Sunshine-I see crosshairs...


----------



## lamago

Just got af so 14 day lp.


----------



## jury3

Sorry she showed lamago :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

aw sorry lamango..and jury..ur still in lol..
i altered some of the temps at beggining of cycle to get the crosshairs..i know i o' d when it said i did..so im ok with it..well see what happens..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Don't know what's going on with my chart, I don't think I've ovulated yet but it's saying I have and I had a big temp dip today so reckon it's more likely I O'd yesterday or today. We'll see.

Sorry lamago :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea same here..my drop in temp was so much that ff took my crosshairs away...what happened?! my temps have been so erratic..the ones.in beggining of cycle i changed were very high and then low...im so confused..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sunshine- could be implantation dip..? 

jury- sorry about af...

pdx- whats new? 

afm...still trying to understand why my temps are so weird


----------



## pdxmom

Just got AF...wwoooohoo....soo happy shes here ....gosh i was goin crazy :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.

All the best Dan...sending positive thoughts your way for tomorrow...:thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-I'm sure now that you've recorded some EWCM, it will change it once those temps stay up.

Lauren-Have you had anymore EWCM? You may not have actually O'd, so get to bding! 

Dannixo-Crossing my fingers for you! I hope it releases from the right!

Sonia-Yay for AF!!! I hope your body cooperates this cycle :)

AFM-AF showed today, but I new she was on her way. I still had spotting, but it wasn't as much as normal and my lp was 14 days. It's never been over 13 before, so that's good! Called my doc today and she agreed to up my clomid to 100mg. Good luck to all of this month!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i never had legit ewcm..i think bc of the clomid..now its just creamy and just sort of there..


----------



## LoveSunshine

I just got a full years access to Fertility Friend for $24.95 through their promotions page on Facebook - bargain!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

swweeeeet! so with all the bd'ing you guys did..looks like your still trying! hahaha


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha nah not really. We were just on our own for a while and made the most of it! There's no chance it will happen naturally.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

;)


----------



## pdxmom

LoveSunshine said:


> Ha ha nah not really. We were just on our own for a while and made the most of it! There's no chance it will happen naturally.

Never say never :winkwink: did u think of trying those vitamins i had listed here for u to enhance sperm motility and quality???one of the girls on another thread tried them for her husband who has 0 motility and they got preggers in 3 mths from starting the vitamins


----------



## Mrs.LCS

does anyone know why my temps are weird?..


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> does anyone know why my temps are weird?..

Sorry hun i have absolutely no idea...temps anyways just confuse me...i just wait to c if there is athermal shift and if ff gives me cross hairs...beyond tht im blank :wacko:


----------



## jury3

No telling Lauren...only time will tell...sorry I don't have a better answer.

Sunshine-Never say never!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks guys!! and im so jelouse..my mom just got put on metformin...i was like..thats what i need hahaha


----------



## LoveSunshine

pdxmom said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha nah not really. We were just on our own for a while and made the most of it! There's no chance it will happen naturally.
> 
> Never say never :winkwink: did u think of trying those vitamins i had listed here for u to enhance sperm motility and quality???one of the girls on another thread tried them for her husband who has 0 motility and they got preggers in 3 mths from starting the vitaminsClick to expand...

No we haven't because then I got a job and we are supposed to be not trying anymore... when we're trying again properly I will definitely get him to start taking them.

I really can't get pregnant now, the job is only for a year covering maternity leave so would be bad if I had to leave it before the end of the contract!

My temps are being really weird this month, so low!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

um..does it look like i o'd twice to u guys...or is that even possible??? so strange..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> um..does it look like i o'd twice to u guys...or is that even possible??? so strange..

I'm not sure it's possible lol. Who knows. Maybe the Clomid has done something?!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, who knows??? so strange.. i havent missed any times or altered anything drastic.. just not on the clomid this month..it is BLOWING my mind.. im going to search other charts to see if any like mine.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i put in my own O day and coverline.. as to what I am sure it was.. let me know if you ladies agree.


----------



## LoveSunshine

How are you sure that's when it was?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im not positive.. but its around the time i've normally o'd..and my cm was more fertile then.. now its just creamy all the time.. and I had bad o pains the day before like i usually do. and with the temp drops and rise this past few days..nothing like that..just weird temps..no pains or fertile cm.. so..i'm just assuming..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

update as of this afternoon:
ive been warm faced all day..wiped and saw the tiniest dot of red on the tp.. but i did have a bm earlier..so not sure if that had anything to do with it??? I have been having moderate pain in my left ovary area for over an hour.. and some sharp stabbing pains 3 inches below my belly button area.. idk..


----------



## LoveSunshine

How are you doing today Lauren?

Something dawned on me last night, I started taking Evening Primrose Oil again a couple of weeks ago in a bid to try and control my hormones and I forgot that it can delay ovulation :-/ so I may have only just ovulated which is a pain!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just woke up so nothing out of the norm for me yet....temp just lower now..wtf


----------



## LoveSunshine

This time last month you were 7DPO, weird that it's not detected O yet.


----------



## Dannixo

Not feeling to hopeful now... Hubby and I did not have sex the night of iui or the day after. We work different shifts now and things are just getting to be a chore. Will the iui alone work? Each month we do it a week before my ovulation everyday and 3 days after so you see why I feel it's not enough this month..


----------



## LoveSunshine

I don't know how iui works, fingers crossed it works on it's own x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i know..why isnt it detecting O yet....i over ride it.. but not looking good for me..temps below my normal range.... 

dannixo. i am not sure about iui..but i think u migjt have a better chance now after your procedures u had..just my thought..goodluck!!


----------



## jury3

IUI can totally work on it's own! Think of all the single women and lesbians out there who do IUI...they don't have sperm sex with anyone in addition to it. You are definitely not out!


----------



## pdxmom

IUI can totally work by itself hun...definitely dont consider yourself out...mayb just doing the different thing other than your routine all other mths mayb the the thing tht works for u guys this time around...all the best sweetie :thumbup:

Lauren...im sorry im of no help at all bcos my temps r all over the place most mths...


----------



## jury3

Also, I would like to add that many woman use frozen sperm for their iui and still get preggo....You can definitely get preggo with one iui and nothing else :)


----------



## jury3

Lauren-I have no idea what's going on with your temps. Maybe your body keeps gearing up to O and then doesn't? Maybe you just haven't O'd yet. I have no idea...I wish I was more help!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hahahah sperm sex. 
its ok ladies..im not in a rush this month at least..not til i have insurance...which im waiting in parking lot now for big girl job interview lol


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies so much! You've made be feel so much better!


----------



## jury3

LC how was the interview?! I hope you get it!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my temp went wayyyyy up!
i should know by end next week about job...waiting for.that tooo.....always waitibg lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mine too!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

wow, yea you had a pretty good temp spike too! I overlayed our charts and they are sort of the same.. watch..the cycle we are not really trying..it will happen.. go figure. im anxious to see what happens with our temps over the next few days.. i took it off override and it still did not detect any O... so im keeping it on override.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ya know.. i really think this could be my month.. my temp rise is getting me thinking.. im going to test this weekend i think.. just feel it.. i dont know.. ??


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh god, don't say that!! Lol. Just waaaaaaaait...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, im sure i'm wrong.. im used to getting bfn's..so im just going to sit back and watch/wait.. lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

I see you had a dip today Lauren, how are you doing?

My temp went up again...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea..i dont know about my temps anymore??? Buy yours looks good!! How u feelin?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I look at charts all the time and some have temps drop then sky rocket again..so no one out until af shows..so..i dont know my temps are odd this cycle


----------



## LoveSunshine

I know what you mean, I don't think temps mean anything on their own. I feel fine, same as usual.

Like you say, not out til AF shows x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

This is the best ur temps have looked so far!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Stop it!

I think my temps are probably high because of the antibiotics I'm on and maybe the antidepressants so don't be getting hopes up!


----------



## LoveSunshine

See, I told you, I had a temp dip today, it all means nothing!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so i took my chart off manual and changed it to advanced....um...whydid it say i o'd so late!??? im so confused...i dont know when to expect af now....


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh lord, I don't know. God, isn't it confusing!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've changed my settings to FAM and it changed my O day to CD17 which I thought more likely? I don't know when to expect AF either!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> so i took my chart off manual and changed it to advanced....um...whydid it say i o'd so late!??? im so confused...i dont know when to expect af now....

Hard to tell. Your chart is all over the place and you've had 3 or 4 dips I would say could be ovulation. Yet not to read so much into it. Relax enjoy the process.


----------



## Dannixo

LoveSunshine said:


> I've changed my settings to FAM and it changed my O day to CD17 which I thought more likely? I don't know when to expect AF either!

I would def say by your temps you o'd on cd17.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah that's what I think too. How are you getting on Dannixo?


----------



## Dannixo

LoveSunshine said:


> Yeah that's what I think too. How are you getting on Dannixo?

I'm okay, been worried that I felt nothing after the iui like I did the first time. Not a single twinge. Other then that I go for cd 21 bloods on Tuesday


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks Dani.. I'm going to go with cd 12 for O since thats when i really felt like O was happening like all other cycles.. and all the side effects i've had along with it.. 

and keep in mind..with how you said you dont feel anything yet.. every person ive talked to or read about always say their bfp cycle was one that wasnt like any other cycle they've had! but keeping my thoughts with ya.. hoping this is it for you!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Morning all! Well my temperature stayed pretty much the same today, nothing exciting at all going in terms of my body.

OH and I talked at the weekend and we've decided to get an appointment with our doctor to start the process of being referred to a specialist. Couldn't get an appointment until 29th August as our doc is on vacation but that's fine, the longer everything takes the better because I really want to get started in my job and established before we do any actual treatment. I start the new job 16th September... so, we shall see what happens!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea my temp didnt do much either..yay..uneventful


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yay we're on page 100! ;-)


----------



## pdxmom

hi Girls...nothing much to report here so ive been silent...finished my dosage of clomid yday...will start testing with opks in a couple of days...honestly for this cycle all im hoping is tht i o...not asking for a bfp or anything...a normal cycle tht responds to the medication would b great :flower:

Lauren and Sunshine - both your temps r totally wack.. :dohh: im sorry this is such a confusing cycle lauren...hopefully ull get tht job soon and insurance worries will b over :hugs:

Dannixo - Fx for your tests to come bak really well this time and u get tht bfo soon...:flower:


----------



## jury3

Same here...lauren and sunshine, your charts are weird this month! lol Yay for starting the process though sunshine! Hopefully you get that job lauren so you can get back on track too!

Dannixo-I hope you have a high number for your CD21 test

Not much here. Back to work today. I'm exhausted. 2 more days of clomid


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you jury. I go in tomorrow after work at 2 so I won't have my results until 2 Wednesday. The highest I've been able to get was 28.


----------



## jury3

Hey, my highest so far was 10.1...and that was on clomid last month! lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Flat temperatures...what does it mean???!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Argh, have been searching google since I woke up, trying to figure out what it means when it probably doesn't mean anything.

So much for taking a break!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

My temps are pretty stupid this time..im trying not to pay any attention to them..just waiting for any sign of af..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Look what someone has said...!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1953427-flat-temps-dont-mean-anything-do-they.html


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ive seen tons of charts with flat temps in the LP that led to bfp..so who knows? i should start spotting soon before af..but nothing yet..just lots of creamy cm.. pfft


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah, who knows. Probably means nothing as usual.

Fingers crossed spotting stays away.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks love...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury and pdx...looks like you are both about O !


----------



## Dannixo

I got my cd 21 bloods drawn today and they came back at 38.44 the highest I've ever gone. Also scheduled a consult for IVF October 1st.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

wowwww!!! do u think thats a good sign? since they dropped everytime u were on clomid? and now highest? cant waitttt to find out!


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo - so nice to c your high numbers...hopefully we will s a bfp from u in a coupl eof days...

AFM - cd 9 here...just waiting to o now...unfortunately o time is sometime this weekend and we will b camping...i guess itll b diff to do opks and temp while camping...huh we'll c


----------



## Mrs.LCS

special prayers for u tonight!


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-Not to be a negative nelly...but I've had flat temps on a few cycles for 3-4 days, but it never meant anything...

However, I hope means something for you!!!!

Dannixo-Yay for high numbers! 

AFM-Last night of clomid. Should O this weekend into beginning of next week.


----------



## LoveSunshine

jury3 said:


> Sunshine-Not to be a negative nelly...but I've had flat temps on a few cycles for 3-4 days, but it never meant anything...
> 
> However, I hope means something for you!!!!
> 
> Dannixo-Yay for high numbers!
> 
> AFM-Last night of clomid. Should O this weekend into beginning of next week.

Ha ha that's ok  its just weird but like I say, sure it means nothing! 

Still a similar temp today which is frustrating, I was hoping it would go up more.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Fab numbers Dannixo, just wish we all knew what it means now!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nothing new here..temp down today..prob start af or spotting today


----------



## LoveSunshine

You've normally started spotting by now haven't you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, i always spot 2 days before.. 
but im not sure when I o'd at all..since ff didnt detect it.. i just went off of what i really thought was my o.. so i really have no clue this cycle. af or bfp will be a total suprise hahah


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i took it off of my override.. and put back on Advanced like I always have it on..and it has me at O'ing late and saying i'm only 6dpo.. 
when i thought I o'd on cd12..today would be 13dpo for me.. so i honestly dont know what to go with???? any advice? 
i never O'd that late, now i really have no idea when to look for af..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Eeeeeerm...going by your temps I'd go with FF but I'm really not sure :-/ have u tried FAM? That's what mine is on...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i tried them all..same result..so..now my tww is even longer?! ugggg


----------



## LoveSunshine

:-( I have no idea Lauren!!

I think the mood I'm in indicates that AF will get me at some point, been really down today.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol. me too..i just had seriouse road rage


----------



## LoveSunshine

If u did O later then that means you should have a longer cycle but yes, it does mean longer to wait, sorry!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lame


----------



## LoveSunshine

I hope my temperature rises tomorrow, going to be bummed if it doesn't.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Well..since i study charts almost all day long sometimes..i have seen some drop low like start of af..and still bfp. so again..nothing over til af.
Afm..i have no idea so im just goin with the flow..got my dream job..benefits start sept 1st :)


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Well..since i study charts almost all day long sometimes..i have seen some drop low like start of af..and still bfp. so again..nothing over til af.
> Afm..i have no idea so im just goin with the flow..got my dream job..benefits start sept 1st :)

Yay!! Congratulations! Hope to see you back at the doctor in September with a bfp!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yaaaaay!! That's awesome Lauren!! Well done xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I took my temp an hour earlier than usual this morning so I had to adjust it and now I'm not sure it would have been that high today. Very frustrating :-/


----------



## jury3

Yay for the job Lauren! Now you can get on the meds you need! Yay!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks ladies! 
sunshine, i wouldnt worry too much..either way.. you'd still be above coverline.
dannixo, when you testing??????


----------



## LoveSunshine

One thing different for me this month is no sore boobs, at all. I am putting that down to the EPO that I'm taking though so doesn't actually mean anything :winkwink:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Any spotting yet Lauren? I see you've put your chart back to when you think you O'd? Are you going to test soon?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no spotting, no cramps.. nothing out of the norm at all..i really dont know??? i might get a cheapy test this weekend.. but my cycle might be off..so im really not positive when i would be due.. if im going by when I thought i o'd..tomorrow would be 15 dpo for me..making me late. if i go by what FF says..id be 7dpo today.. but im thinking my prediction is correct..since i know my body and can feel O time. Lining up my appointments for september for my insulin resistance test..for the metformin part.. and then follow up appt with specialist shortly after..so im on the right track. :) but really..no idea when to expect af.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hmmm, very interesting! I guess we just have to be patient. I suck at being patient!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

All I can say is that on the previous months when I've been on CD25 (which I'm on today) I've had brown CM when I check my cervix and I've not had any this cycle yet. Probably just jinxed myself :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

:) just try to be patient.. you'll be alright! ;)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sunshine, this is about your flat temps.. i saw it:
Why am I getting "flat" temperatures? 
If your temperatures seem to be around the same level all the time, the culprit is usually your thermometer. Even when you are taking your temperature at the same time, following all the guidelines, there is usually some fluctuation in temperatures. Your first step is to check your thermometer's battery or get a new thermometer. If your temperatures are still flat, and/or show no sign of a biphasic (ovulatory) pattern when you would expect them to, this is something to ask your doctor about if it happens for a few cycles.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've read that, it's not my thermometer, it gives other readings during the day.


----------



## LoveSunshine

It just gave me 36.31


----------



## Mrs.LCS

only temp that matters is right when you wake up..before you even speak or get up..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah I know that silly, what I meant is that my thermometer is working ok.


----------



## LoveSunshine

CD26, adjusted temp again because I took it at 5am. Still above cover line but still pretty flat.

Usually by now I have had some brown CM and although it's early so still time, I've not had any yet. Feel like AF is coming though so I am quickly losing hope.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, im 15 dpo... (if i'm right on my O date..) no cramps..no period.. just having shooting boob pain for like 2 seconds at a time the past three days, and last night I pretty much made DH feel worthless.. lol.. oooops. Temp down today..BUT I did wake up an hour earlier than normal.. (which is way odd..who's excited to go to work early on a friday..) but nothing else out of the norm. Feel wet down there, so keep thinking its af..but just wet cm.. not creamy..yet .. i dont know..this whole thing is draining. Not sure if I will test.. well, maybe I will bc I was planning on going to a bachelorette party saturday. I seem to always be pregnant when I attend those and not knowing it.. as I was not aware I was pregnant at my own bachelorette party! :O Happy Friday ladies.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mine went down today. AF on the way, I'm sure of it x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm even having a glass of wine, that's how sure I am!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm booooooored someone chat to meeeeeeee!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Having tummy cramps tonight :-( guess its over for me. Weird not having any brown CM though, guess its a good thing??


----------



## Dannixo

Tested this morning 10 dpiui and bfn. Still early but not holding our much hope been cramping all day. Due on Monday so will test again Sunday with a FRER.


----------



## LoveSunshine

There's still time Dannixo, fingers crossed for you.

My temp went back to flat this morning. I give up.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well mine went up to 98 this am and it was half hour earlier then normal!! so..im going to go get a test...im either 11 or 16 dpo...??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

advanced method put dotted line cross hairs (not sure what that means) but looks like i might be where I initially thought i was.. so today i'm late.. but had morning spotting with pee.. if i was about to get my period..wouldnt my temp go way down?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and my specialist said LP's not supposed to be longer than 14..?? i didnt get a test bc i spotted on the tp.. 
(throwing hands up in the air)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh my god Lauren, looking good!!! x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i dont know if i should waste money on a test or not???


----------



## HawkLover

Get a cheap one! 
You're killin me here..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

oh i did lol..bfn


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, Mind if I join?

I came of BCP on 24th June and had my withdrawal bleed was 26th-27th June. I figured AF would arrive 24th-28th July as my cycles have always been 28-32 days long. 32 days came and went. I'd been charting but my thermometer wasn't correct and thought I ovulated either CD15 or CD20. I kept testing and getting indent lines 

Finally yesterday at CD44 I got my crosshairs making me now 9DPO and according to FF I am due AF on Friday. Gutted that for the first time in my adult life my cycles have messed up and gone ridiculously long, typically when we decide to TTC!

FF recommends testing on 20th if still no AF.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Welcome!

Sorry Lauren, there's still time though, any signs of AF?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I was at a wedding last night, got drunk and lost the bag with my thermometer in it. So no temp this morning, so annoyed with myself! Found the bag this morning, I'd dropped it in the hotel corridor lol.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

huge drop..im goin back to bed..im sure af is comin


----------



## Dannixo

BFN on a frer this morning. Go fucking figure. I was studio to think because it was our first month after surgery I would get pregnant. Going on 2.5 years. It's not going to happen and I need to come to terms with that. So pissed and hurt right now. Been balling my eyes out all morning. Once again I got my hopes up for nothing. And don't tell me there's still time? I know my body. It's over. Looking forward to this IVF consult in October to end this shit. Thanks for letting me vent even though its not so positive...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

how many dpi are you today??


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> how many dpi are you today??

12 which is my lp.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well..if it makes you feel any better..first time i was preg i didnt get a positive test til a week after my period was due


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> well..if it makes you feel any better..first time i was preg i didnt get a positive test til a week after my period was due

Thank you, I don't hold out much hope. It's the same thing every month. She will be here by Tuesday the latest, if not ill test again Tuesday morning.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrs.LCS said:


> well..if it makes you feel any better..first time i was preg i didnt get a positive test til a week after my period was due

I didn't until 11 days late either :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Urgh I am never drinking again. So ill :-( it's 9.20pm here and I still feel as bad as I did this morning! I'm a silly girl :-/ how is everyone doing?


----------



## jury3

Not much here...First day of school is tomorrow. I found out I was being moved from high school to elementary and have had a week to prepare. I had about 1000 boxes to go through in addition to all the professional development I had to do, so it's been a busy week! I'm exhausted! Anyway, I should be Oing anytime now. I'm on CD13 and have been Oing around CD16. I've been so busy that I haven't even had time to check my cervix until today! I'm ready to be in the 2ww so I don't have to worry about donations and timing!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury id say ur gana O anyday now! try not to stress!!!! xoxox


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im out..its all good..meet with specialist again sept 17


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sorry Lauren :-( xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

its all good..i gata lose weight too.. :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm out. Interesting cycle, no brown CM to speak of and got a shock when I went to the lol, wasn't expecting to see AF but there ya go.


----------



## pdxmom

lauren and Sunshine - all the best to both of your this mth sweeties...i truly hope your time comes soon...:hugs:

AFM - got my pos opk yday...was again neg this morning...i think im officially in my first 2ww of 2013...im just soo excited tht i od:haha:


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Boo for AF, but I'm so glad you have insurance and can get back on the meds!!!

Sunshine-Boo for AF for you too! You had such an interesting chart....

Funny that you guys are on the same cycle day! Pdx and I are on the same cycle day too! lol And...I just got a pos opk today, so we are Oing about the same time too! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

any thoughts as to why my af is so light??


----------



## jury3

Not sure...your temps did seem a bit wonky last cycle, maybe that had something to do with it? Do you have an appointment with RE in Sept set up yet?

AFM-FF gave me crosshairs before I even had a positive opk. Pretty sure I'm only 1 or 2 dpo, not 3. Either way I'm in the 2ww...


----------



## Dannixo

CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.

Oh hun im so sorry...i know nothing i say will make u feel better right now...loads of hugs for u :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sorry danni.. whole thing seems ridiculous sometimes and so out of reach..


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry Dannixo...that really sucks. I really hope you get some luck soon :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I thought I'd accidentally unsubscribed from this page - so quiet!!

How is everyone? I have stopped taking my temperature this month... probably should have continued considering we're seeing the doctor about IVF next week but never mind!

Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Dannixo said:


> CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.

So sorry Dannixo :-(


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-You can still start temping now. It's ok if you don't temp the whole time, you should still be able to see the pattern.

Not much going on here. 8dpo today, had my blood drawn this afternoon so I'll be waiting to see what my prog is this month. I had a lot of creamy cm for a few days and yesterday and today I've seen a little of what looks like EWCM. Kind of felt like AF was coming the last 2 days, not as much today. Not holding my breath, I'm sure it's a side effect of the clomid changes.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Cant wait to see your prog levels jury! 
my temps look like the rocky mountains lol..im not too involved this cycle..waiting to see the specialist sept 17 to go over my labs..so not much goin on for me. hopin the best for.the rest of you!


----------



## jury3

Lol they do a little...won't look so bad after you have a shift after O though


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...how's everyone doin??im 10dpo...have Been gettin very carried away with all the post o signs and kept thinking I'm preg..however have been able to make sense of it past couple of days n have tried to not get ahead of myself..I'm getting my progesterone tested today...hopefully I had a Gud o...tht will make me happy enuf for this mth :)


----------



## jury3

My progesterone came back at 10.1...again. Wtf?!? Means I O'd, but still. Second month on clomid and dosage upped to 100mg and I'm still only at 10.1. How annoying. Guessing I'm prob not preggo. Oh well, maybe she'll up my dose again. Maybe the tarot card reader was right, Sept is the month...and if she ups my does, maybe she'll be right about twins too!


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> My progesterone came back at 10.1...again. Wtf?!? Means I O'd, but still. Second month on clomid and dosage upped to 100mg and I'm still only at 10.1. How annoying. Guessing I'm prob not preggo. Oh well, maybe she'll up my dose again. Maybe the tarot card reader was right, Sept is the month...and if she ups my does, maybe she'll be right about twins too!

If it makes you feel better that number doesn't really mean anything. On all 7 of my cycles it went up and down the lowest was 18 and last month it was 38 so I got all excited thinking this has to be it because it was so high just to be let down again.


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> My progesterone came back at 10.1...again. Wtf?!? Means I O'd, but still. Second month on clomid and dosage upped to 100mg and I'm still only at 10.1. How annoying. Guessing I'm prob not preggo. Oh well, maybe she'll up my dose again. Maybe the tarot card reader was right, Sept is the month...and if she ups my does, maybe she'll be right about twins too!

Julie im sure ur feeling bummed...but did u c even kara said hers was 10 sth the mth earlier this mth wen she got her bfp...and hey ur almost in sept...i remember few mths back wen u first told us abt the tarot card reader we felt like but sept is sooo far away but now its here :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Dannixo-Yeah, I know...One girl had a 48 and didn't get preggo that cycle. I just know that they normally want at least 15 on a medicated cycle...

Sonia-Kara's number did give me encouragement even though she wasn't medicated lol I know, it's so weird...I've read lots of stories about people getting preggo on their 3rd round of clomid and Sept will be that month for me. It will be so weird if that comes true...plus, if my dosage gets upped bc of my low prog, that could be more of a chance of twins like she predicted too! Crazy!


----------



## Mme2kdee

End of cycle número 8. On to cycle 9 ttc. 2nd month of clomid this time day 3-7 100mg. Hoping to O before cd 27 this month. Last cycle my lp was only 7 days :( testing on 9/24


----------



## pdxmom

Mme2kdee said:


> End of cycle número 8. On to cycle 9 ttc. 2nd month of clomid this time day 3-7 100mg. Hoping to O before cd 27 this month. Last cycle my lp was only 7 days :( testing on 9/24

Sorry af got u...thts a really short lp...isnt ur dr concerned abt tht?? mayb u need some progesterone supplements...if ur lp isnt strong enuf then the clomid wont really work..


----------



## Dannixo

Well got some good news and bad. Doctors office called from the infertility center and said my insurance doesn't cover anything, which we already knew. She said IVF is 9,500. They will let us pay 4500 now and the other the day before the procedure. We don't have that amount of money. On the plus side someone cancelled their appointment so we get to go tomorrow at 2:30 for our initial consult.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

God thats alot of cash...i feel your pain..ask about loans..my cousin did that and they gave her a list of financing options.

Anyone knocked up yet?! afm..just hangin out


----------



## jury3

Mme2kdee-Sorry about AF...Hopefully the 2nd round of clomid will help lengthen your lp. Mine got a few days longer with the first month I was on it, still waiting to see this round though.

Dannixo-That's alot of money up front...I agree about loans, there has to be some options. Yay for the appointment!

No idea if I'm knocked up yet lol I don't have a lot of hope at this point. With my low prog and a bfn yesterday, I'm just not really convinced I could be. However, I have had lots of creamy cm this time and I had some cramping and lower back pain kind of like right before AF hits around 6-7dpo. I'm having some of that cramping and back pain now too. My nipples are sensitive, but that happened last month too. So we'll see I guess...My thermometer didn't want to work this morning...I would reset it and stick it in and wouldn't hear beeping. I had to do that several times, so I don't know how accurate my temp is.


----------



## pdxmom

Progesterone came bak at 16.5...and pregnancy test was negative...im happy i od...heres to next mth :)


----------



## jury3

Hey, your prog is better than mine! FX'd for you next cycle!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Pdx..u dont have af yet...why saying that so soon?

Jury i noticed on clomid i had loads more preg symptoms..loads.so try to not get crazy..and let down..i was every month. any sign of af???


----------



## jury3

I'm not at all actually. I went in to clomid expecting to have different and more symptoms. Last month on it I had nothing until about 11/12 dpo. That's when I got the sensitive nipples and boobs started getting sore. I've had cramping before too, so I'm just counting all of it as normal AF symptoms. With the low prog I don't really have my hopes up at all anyway. I'm only 10dpo, so still early for AF. I should start spotting Sun or Mon and AF Tues if I stick to the 14 day lp I had last month.


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> Pdx..u dont have af yet...why saying that so soon?
> 
> Jury i noticed on clomid i had loads more preg symptoms..loads.so try to not get crazy..and let down..i was every month. any sign of af???

Lauren i got af on 29th of july and was on clomid 100mg this cycle...last cycle 50 mg of clomid didnt help me ovulate so im just happy tht this mth i ovulated even tho i didnt get preg :)


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> Pdx..u dont have af yet...why saying that so soon?
> 
> Jury i noticed on clomid i had loads more preg symptoms..loads.so try to not get crazy..and let down..i was every month. any sign of af???

oh i also got my hcg checked and it was onlya t 2 thts y i know im not pregnant...and so waiting for next mth


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol..oh..bc i was like..ur temps are still high..
Well glad u two are o'ing.. 
I m still waitibg to see if i will be on metformin or not


----------



## Dannixo

AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo said:


> AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.

So happy for u tht ur able to c the light at the end if the tunnel...I'm sure it such a relief to hear the possibilities...I wish u all the best and hope and pray tht u get your beautiful baby to love and hold as soon as possible


----------



## jury3

Dannixo! I'm so glad to hear this!!!! I really thought it was weird that the last doc had you doing iui's, so I'm not surprised this doc thinks he was dumb! Lol I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## jury3

Girls, I've never seen any kind of a line before. All 3 of these have lines. Tell me I'm not crazy...I only tested bc my temp went up today...


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Girls, I've never seen any kind of a line before. All 3 of these have lines. Tell me I'm not crazy...I only tested bc my temp went up today...
> View attachment 662871

Yay!!! I see all three lines and there pink!!! I say def :bfp:!


----------



## jury3

OMG I really hope so! I am so skeptical...I'm drinking water now so I can do a long hold and test again...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Omg julie!!! I see them!!!!!!!! sayin a prayer for u right now..please keep us posted... and this is scary..i dreampt the other nigjt that someone was goin to tell me they were preg..but i didnt know them..omg!!!!


----------



## lamago

Omg jury I seee them! bFP


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls!!! I really thought I was out bc of the low prog and my temps starting to go down. The only indicators were cramping with lower back pain around 5-7dpo. Then I had cramping last night and this morning. I only tested bc my temp went back up...I'm still very skeptical and scared though! I really hope this is a sticky bean :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

:-O oh my word!! Wowowowowowowowow!! Can't believe it!! So happy for you!! :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Julie Julie Julie....soooooooooooooooooo happy for u.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls!!! Now I just have to wait for it to feel real....lol Maybe after I miss AF officially? Maybe after I see results from bloodwork and see it double? Maybe not until I get my first ultrasound or hear a heartbeat...lol


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Thanks girls!!! Now I just have to wait for it to feel real....lol Maybe after I miss AF officially? Maybe after I see results from bloodwork and see it double? Maybe not until I get my first ultrasound or hear a heartbeat...lol

Hahhah sooo exciting...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

You said u had more cm too. i really hope this is it for you..testing again tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im skeptical with progesterone too..dannixo had high numbers and bfn..ive seen low numbers and bfps...so i dont hold much weight on progesterone


----------



## jury3

Yeah, def more cm than normal during the 2ww. One day I had a bm and a ton of creamy cm came out...that's never happened before except for EWCM during O time.
I'm trying to hold my pee right now so I can test...it's been 6 hours. This morning's test was after 4. I will test in the morning too.


----------



## jury3

After a 6.5 hour hold...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Digi dont lie!! EEEEEKK!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Omg did u cry?!


----------



## jury3

Lol I really hope the digi don't lie! No, no crying...I'm not really the crying type though. maybe when we hear the heartbeat or get our first scan. I am super excited though! I wasn't sure it would be enough to have a positive digi, but I'm so glad it did. Now I just have to wait a little over 2 hours for DW to get home so I can tell her....


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg omg!! how are u goin to tell her?! put a bun in the oven and tell her to look in the oven lmaooo


----------



## Mrs.LCS

wrap test up as a gift


----------



## jury3

Lol Back in Jan or Feb I bought doggie t-shirts off of cafe press that say "mommy's knocked up" and "the baby did it". Before she gets home, I'm going to put the shirts on the dogs. They always greet people at the front door, so she'll see them right away.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg..videotape it!! i cant wait to hear about it lol..thats so cute!!!


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> After a 6.5 hour hold...
> 
> View attachment 663015

Yay!!! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury did u tell her yet


----------



## jury3

I did! I had the shirts on the dogs and was videotaping her. She walked in and was like, "what that? what are they wearing?" I was like, "read them!" She said she didn't want to bc they'd make her cry. She avoided it by talking about random things for a second and I was like "Seriously?!" So she goes, are you pregnant? Really? For real? lol We both got a little teary-eyed. Then I showed her the tests...I think she's in as much disbelief as I am. We both agreed we'll feel better after getting betas....I bought another box of FRERs though so I can test and see if they get darker. I'm going to try and wait until Monday, but we'll see...lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg julie..awesome!!!! im sooooo happy for u MAMA!!! Id love to see that video :) so happy for u mama's and my prayers are with u til hes born. lol...yes..he. im starting my bet early. ;) i am soooi happy for u both! genuinly.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

but like i said on facebook...i better be next...lollll


----------



## HawkLover

Yay!!! Im all smiles!!! 
CONGRATS!!    
You more and likely will cry when you hear that little hb. Its amazing!
Its a feeling you've never had before. Im so happy for you! 
Does your donor know yet? Sorry, im nosey! (;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes..heartbeat =waterfalls... best sound in the universe... and yea..does donor know?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who chart. I took yesterday temp slightly late and today I've put down sleep deprived as I have been up and down up and down all night and didn't have 3 solid hours before taking it this morning. It wouldn't make that much difference would it? If it rises again does that mean I ovulated on CD11?


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Awwww, your fb post was so sweet! Thank you! I hope you are next for sure! I can't wait for you to meet with the specialist! That's funny you say a boy, that's what my chinese gender prediction says too lol DW wants a girl bc that's all she's used to, our donor's kids are both girls, the only diapers she's ever changed lol

Hawk-Thanks!!! We haven't told anyone yet, except all my baby boards girls! I want to get betas done to make sure my levels are doubling hopefully this week (Mon and Wed would be ideal) and then we'll tell our donor and our moms. The donor was asking DW yesterday before I told her when I was going to test lol

brunette-It could make that much of a difference...but it could be the real deal. No way to tell except see where your temps are the next few days. Sorry I don't have a better answer...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

julie did u test again for darker line?


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I tested this morning with FMU. FRER was a bit darker and came up within seconds. DW wanted me to do a digi so she could see it and it came up in about a minute. I have 3 more FRER, so I'll probably test throughout the week too.


----------



## lamago

amazing jury, so awesome. Where you using Clomid this month?


----------



## jury3

Yeah, it was my 2nd round of clomid. First month was 50mg and prog was 10.1. This month was 100mg and prog 10.1 again. Really didn't think it would happen at all this month, was very surprised. Here's my progression pic for anyone who wants to see...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol..love the play by play on the piss sticks lol ;) so something i would do


----------



## jury3

I actually got the idea from stalking bfp galleries the last several months lol So helpful to see the exact progression! 
AF is due tomorrow/wed...so I'm a little nervous. No spotting yet which is good! Calling doc in a few to see about getting betas...


----------



## lamago

Af got me today, so another month for me.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

julie whens your beta?


----------



## jury3

Sorry lamago :( :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Had blood taken at 4pm today, should get results tomorrow. Then having blood drawn again, same time on Wed.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lookin good mama!! very happy for u and dw.


----------



## jury3

Thanks! I just really need it to be past AF time and need to get betas back...then maybe I can relax a smidge.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

past af yet?


----------



## jury3

I was expecting AF either today or tomorrow...so far no spotting or AF! Got my betas back...hcg 164 and progesterone 53.3! So, I'm defo preggo. Getting another draw tomorrow to check for doubling.

Think you might be getting ready to O?

Sunshine-How are you doing?

Hawk-How has the baby girl been treating you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

not sure about o...not trying this month really..
great numbers!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and i see your baby is due on cinco-de-drinko lol;) im a may 17th baby..lets shoot for that lol
my temps are ugggglyyy...prib my hormonal imbalance? getting all my tests sep 7th. so well have answers on sept 17with specialist..dh doing a sperm check too lol..he said hs nervouse lol...id be too. well hope everyone is well..seems this 2013 bfp new board has brought us some luck.. a few of us left to go!


----------



## jury3

Yeah, cinco de mayo is actually our anniversary! I thought that was quite the coincidence lol I'm sure I'll be late, so there's always chance it could be your bday! 

Your temps are a little wacky, but they seem low the last few days. That's why I asked about O time. I can't wait for you to meet with the specialist though!


----------



## HawkLover

Jury, She is one kick boxer already. Lol
But other than that crazy feeling.. Shes hasnt been causing me problems. I go the 9th for a ultrasound & 10th for a check up. Cant wait to see her again though.. Shes probably grown lots since the 14th.   
Tomorrow (27th) will make 20 weeks! Wooohoo halfway done!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey, not much to report here, we're not trying and I'm not temping lol.

Going to see the doctor tomorrow to get referred for IVF which scares the cr*p out of me for some reason but I'm sure it will be fine.

Keeping an eye on you lovely ladies xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Fab numbers Jury, so happy for you :-D


----------



## HawkLover

Forgot i didnt post these on here..
 



Attached Files:







20130814_160613-1.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 0









ZOEY BELLE_0075-1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jury3

Awwww look at little baby! lol I'm glad she's not causing you to many problems :) 20 weeks is awesome! I can't believe it's been that long already..

Sunshine-That's exciting! Don't be scared, it'll be getting you a baby :) Think happy thoughts!


----------



## jury3

Beta was 338, a little more than doubled in 48 hours! I feel like it's more official now...I didn't temp or test today for the first time since Saturday lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Great numbers!!! Very exciting. Afm..i discarded all my temps pre o time...it detected o lol..not trying not preventing til after my appt. Xoxox happy Friday!


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah can't believe its already halfway over. Gone by so fast!! Happy and sad at the same time. lol 
I can't wait to see your little bean.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey all, I am going on holiday to Rhodes in Greece tomorrow for a week - can't wait for some hot sunshine!

Things seem to work very quickly here in Norway, we had our doctors appointment on Thursday and got a letter this morning with the date for our gynaecology appointment - 10th September! Can't believe how quickly it's come through, amazing  I think they will be testing OH's SC this time then we'll have to make another appointment to get me checked out.

Anyway, have a good week everyone!

xx


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-So exciting! I'm glad things are going quickly. Have fun in Greece! I'm so jealous! I really want to visit Greece!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So..hows everyone doing??


----------



## HawkLover

Im dandy! How are you doin?


----------



## jury3

I'm good! Preggo symptoms starting to kick in more and more. First ultrasound scheduled for the 19th, so we're excited for that! 

How are you doing? When's your apt with the RE?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I go this sat for glucose insulin resistance test..eric has sperm analysis this week too..then follow up appt with specialist the 17th..so I will have answers soon 

Hawk any sickness for you? Jury can't wait til ur ultrasoundddd!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Nothing new over here. In the tww testing on the 8th.


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Yay! I can't wait for you to get some answers!

Dannixo-Exciting! FX'd for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck Dannixo!!! Hoping this is it for you, I think you've earned it. :)

I had a rather large temp dip today..so we'll see what happens in the am if it rises again.. not counting on anything.. as we weren't "trying" but not preventing deal.. so we'll see..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sonia?? How are you doing girl?


----------



## pdxmom

Dannixo...fx for u hun...

AFM - all gud with me...was in chicago this past week visiting family...got bak late last night...cd8 ...fresh new cycle ...fresh new hope :flower:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Missed u Sonia lol. Are u doing clomid or etc this time? Afm..im hoping metformin is the magic ingredient lol


----------



## HawkLover

Well the other day i had some major upper back pain like all the way around to my ribs.. pain was so.bad that i was throwing up. went to the ER found out i was having little contractions and found out i have a UTI. Got the contractions stopped.. Guess cause i was in so much pain is why they started? Got a shot for my back pain and got pills for my UTI. Other than that happening over the weekend.. Ive felt pretty great.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

what a scare! Glad everything is ok! I've heard UTI's are quite common during pregnancy. 

afm- temp went up from a nice dip.. 9dpo today.. but not holding my breath.. ive been getting dips and all that..and bfn.. cramps today mildly.. af sure to come in a few days. Just very anxious to get my tests done and labs so I can get started on correcting the issues. 

Dannixo, anything goin on for you.. I know your testing soon..any symptoms? fxx!


----------



## jury3

How scary Hawk! Glad everything is ok :)

Lauren I am seriously so excited for your tests! Lol

Dannixo-Only a few more days til testing...any symptoms?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Jury you need to update your blog!

Glad you're ok Hawk.

Looking exciting Lauren


----------



## jury3

I know! We are trying to wait til we are a smidge further along. At least until we hear the hb prob. Plus we don't want it too closely aligned with real life since its anonymous. Lol 

What's up with you?! Back from Greece?! Was it amazing?! What's next with ttc? Appointments?!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Still in Greece  I'm a geek and get Internet wherever I can lol. We've got our first appointment on Tuesday, OH has to spunk in a cup then we go and discuss it lol. I'm ok with it, don't start my new job until the week after so I'm very chilled.

Your blog confused me, are you called Julie then, not Jessica??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Julie is jury. I agree on waiting til hb then its for real REAL LOLLL.
So..advice please..ijust wiped and got a smalldot..smaller then a dime of blood.. I wouldn't call it spotting as it wasn't mixed in with pee making to appear pinkish..this is new for me..any ideas? I'm only 9dpo


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> Julie is jury. I agree on waiting til hb then its for real REAL LOLLL.
> So..advice please..ijust wiped and got a smalldot..smaller then a dime of blood.. I wouldn't call it spotting as it wasn't mixed in with pee making to appear pinkish..this is new for me..any ideas? I'm only 9dpo

OOOOOOO Lauren....i soooo wanna say IB...and with your temp dip yday it kinda looks perfectly timed...fx fx fx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea? We will see..my shortest LP was 11days...so..could just be pre af spotting.. I would actually feel better if I had my appt first then get bfp..but whatever..fx


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-So jealous, seriously! lol You will have to post some pics! 

I'm Julie in real life. On the blog, we all used fake names bc we want to keep our donor and his family anonymous. Jessica is my blog alias lol

Lauren-Well, it could be IB!!! That would be pretty cool :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea not sure..temp went up today, but I had cramps in am..went to the bathroom first thing and wiped and it was red.. I put a pad on incase..so i'll keep checking.. its whatever still.. anxious for my apt but not for waking up so early for it and being there over 2 hours lol..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

went again, brownish on tp..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ok..11 dpo and highest temp I had yet...no spotting so far..took a test this am..and of course it was a dud one...was smeared and blurred..lol..of course..now I'm in the lab for my two hr glucose test starvvvving and in need of pumpkin spice latte.. My temps usually drop by now..??


----------



## LoveSunshine

Anymore spotting or blood? Your chart looks good but we've got excited before...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

True. And I looked back on my charts..im always high temp at 11dpo...


----------



## jury3

When do you find out the results of the glucose test?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

At my appt on 17th


----------



## LoveSunshine

So what's happening today Lauren??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Brown spotting still.. AF surely here anytime..even bought my tampons


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren i hope its not af...fx for u...

AFM - got my first positive opk today...so happy :) oh the joys of seeing tht smiley :winkwink:


----------



## Dannixo

The witch arrived. I'm out.


----------



## jury3

Boo! Sorry dannixo :hugs: What's the plan this month?


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Boo! Sorry dannixo :hugs: What's the plan this month?

Call doctor Monday to get my fermera filled then cd 13 ultrasound to see if it works and the 2ww after that.


----------



## pdxmom

Im sorry Dannixo...she such a mean mean witch...all the best for this cycle hun :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry Dannixo and Lauren by the looks of it :-(

Exciting Sonia!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no big deal for me.. I figured she'd come lol..more days of spotting, so im pretty sure PCOS is going to be the diagnosis after my lab results come back.. which is fine..just get me the metformin so I can carry on and make some babies. Really getting sick of the BFN's..as I'm sure the rest of you are.. :( 

Sonia, awesome! Let the BD'ing start!!! are you on anything this cycle?? I cant remember? clomid? 

Dannixo- sorry babe.. what is femara? is that like a better clomid? 

Sunshine- are you doing ivf?? how are you doing? 

Jury- 10 more days til US!!!!! seems like forever, I know lol.. but I cant wait to hear the stats!!! You are living proof that it will happen, and your progesterone was even at 10!!!! How are you feeling? Do you feel preg??? I know I didn't..i was just a raging bitch, and more mad that I couldn't drink at my wedding reception! LMAOOOO! ;)

Hawk- how are you feeling? any more bump pics?? I haven't seen anymore on FB.

well, have a good Monday everyone.. I started mine with full AF flow..yay. lol


----------



## jury3

Boo for the AFs!

Lauren I'm definitely not feeling pregnant. It's weird bc you have no real proof except that you're sick lol Morning sickness is picking up, boobs are real sore...tired, bloated here and there...that's about it! I really need this 10 days to pass quickly!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

it will come fast.. :) I got like 10 pics when I went the first time lol.. looked like a little seed with nubs lol


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> no big deal for me.. I figured she'd come lol..more days of spotting, so im pretty sure PCOS is going to be the diagnosis after my lab results come back.. which is fine..just get me the metformin so I can carry on and make some babies. Really getting sick of the BFN's..as I'm sure the rest of you are.. :(
> 
> Sonia, awesome! Let the BD'ing start!!! are you on anything this cycle?? I cant remember? clomid?
> 
> Dannixo- sorry babe.. what is femara? is that like a better clomid?
> 
> Sunshine- are you doing ivf?? how are you doing?
> 
> Jury- 10 more days til US!!!!! seems like forever, I know lol.. but I cant wait to hear the stats!!! You are living proof that it will happen, and your progesterone was even at 10!!!! How are you feeling? Do you feel preg??? I know I didn't..i was just a raging bitch, and more mad that I couldn't drink at my wedding reception! LMAOOOO! ;)
> 
> Hawk- how are you feeling? any more bump pics?? I haven't seen anymore on FB.
> 
> well, have a good Monday everyone.. I started mine with full AF flow..yay. lol

Yes it's better then clomid. No side effects and it don't thin your lining.


----------



## HawkLover

Yes i have some baby bump pics. 
Im feeling pretty good.. Got to see Miss Zoey today! 
Shes gonna be a little chunk, i can already tell. Lol 
Seen her yawn and seen her sucking on her arm. She also opened her mouth and left it open for a few seconds. Haha! Already silly! I go to the doctor tomorrow.. Hopefully everything is on track and she is healthy!


----------



## jury3

Well....lets see bump pics and baby pics!


----------



## HawkLover

Attached Files:







20130909_174216-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









20130909_173541-1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









20130909_173504-1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4









20 week-1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130909_3-1.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoveSunshine

Lovely Hawk!

AFM - IVF consult today of sorts, the doctor seems very nice, he tested OH's SC and found some moving sperm so he said we should be good to go for IVF which is a relief. We both had blood taken and I go back in 2 weeks to have an internal exam (blah). He did hormonal tests and all sorts so it seems really thorough. Poor OH nearly fainted, he doesn't like having blood drawn! Bless him.

The worrying/funny thing was, this doctor had loads and I mean LOADS of pictures of twins and triplets on his walls from happy customers...erm...!! Oh well, at least it would all be over with in one go!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

aw Aryeal! so cute!! crazy huh!?

Sunshine, sounds like your moving in the right direction.. are you def getting IVF, do you know when.. jeez, you'll be the next one knocked up then! FX!!! 

me, im just waiting on my apt to go over my labs lol.. always waiting...;)

Dannixo, ok, thought so.. im curious to see what this specialist will have me taking.. whats next in line for you?


----------



## jury3

Hawk-love the pics!

Sunshine-Multiples are scary but I'm excited for you guys!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well guess what? We're not doing it until after the wedding next year. All we're doing now is preparing then we'll be referred to a place two hours away to see what they can do for us. We'll go and see them and tell them we don't want to start the process until August next year...so I'll be around here for a good while longer yet!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

got my results back for my 2 hour resistance tests, but haven't gone over with the Dr yet, my apt is on Tuesday:

Fasting Glucose 95
Glucose P.O.C.T. 98
Glucose 1 hour 207
Glucose 2 hour 131
Fasting Insulin 8.5
Insulin 1 hour 106.7
Insulin 2 hour 83.4

not sure what any of this means..or what is normal..but that's what came back on my electronic chart.. now I have to wait until Tuesday for the meaning lol... there were tons of blood labs taken too..but all of them I have no idea what they even mean.. so..


----------



## lamago

Jury, what's the process for at home insemination. My husband threw out his back just when I'm ovulating and I'm getting some crazy ideas. :wacko:


----------



## jury3

Not crazy! Lots of hetero couples do it for different reasons..
Our donor would do his thing into a soft cup and then I would put the soft cup in. If elevate my hips/legs for 20 min them rotate to each side. 
You can also have him put it in a cup/jar, suck it out with a syringe then put it in a soft cup or directly into you. 
Sometimes I would have the big O, but not always. I didn't at all the cycle we got the bfp.
I also use a little preseed bc I don't have a lot of cm. 

Let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hows everyone doing? 
Jury your US is coming up in a few days!!!! 
AFM, I'm just gearing up for my results appointment tomorrow, see what else is wrong with me hahahha.. jk.. i'm banking on mild PCOS.. as I do have regular periods/cycles.. I know my progesterone levels are always low..and I believe I make it to implantation..then lose it as I think my uterine wall is not lush enough..and the hormone imbalances.. so this is what im thinking..we'll see what he says tomorrow.. 
husband and I are starting our healthy-er.. diet/lifestyle hahah..ugh.. so just anxiously waiting for my appointment at 2pm Tuesday (eastern time) so i'll fill you all in afterwards.
Happy Monday


----------



## jury3

I know! I'm so excited! Morning sickness and exhaustion kicked in big time last week, so I'm pretty miserable. But that hopefully means everything is progressing like it should. 

Can't wait to hear what the doc says so you can get back on track and get your baby!


----------



## HawkLover

Cant wait to hear about your results.

Jury, Sounds like everything is going good. lol
Sure hope it passes fast. Still aways from 2nd trimester..


----------



## LoveSunshine

How did you get on Lauren??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

In waiting room now..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

All labs looked excellent just insulin..priving my insulin resistance..not severe pcos putting me on glumetza..name brand metformin. I start that tomorrow. Come back in 6weeks if not preg for sonotest to check for polyps and my lining. But he's thinking this drug might be it...along with low carb diet..ugh


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> All labs looked excellent just insulin..priving my insulin resistance..not severe pcos putting me on glumetza..name brand metformin. I start that tomorrow. Come back in 6weeks if not preg for sonotest to check for polyps and my lining. But he's thinking this drug might be it...along with low carb diet..ugh

I had to do a 12 hour fasting insulin test at my old doctor as well. My insulin was very high and I got diagnosed with pre diabetes and was put on metformin. I took it for like a week and stopped. It made me super sick. I went to my new doctor and he said I am no where near pre diabetic weighing in at 118 pounds. He said my old doctor just wanted to diagnosis me with something so they could get more money.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm not prediabetic..close but not there. He putting me on brand name BC its less likely to make me sick


----------



## jury3

Like I said, my donor's wife was on it when she accidentally got preggo with their 2nd. It took them a year of actively trying for the first. She had only been on metformin for a few months and had lost 20-30 lbs with that and a low carb diet. So, hopefully it will work just as well for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jury sorry your sick!!!but I hear it passes..but I consider that good news lol
I'm hoping to drop a good 30lbs the next few months threw out all the bad shit in my kitchen..(moody as hell now haha) but I'm feeling good about glumetza. And found out my insurance covers injectables etc Just in case..but REthinks this willdo it..after this cycle he will let me decide ifi want clomid too.. FX. Last year I conceived on Sept 27.


----------



## jury3

Low carb is so hard. DW is doing paleo, so she's cut out flour, sugar, processed foods...she feels a lot better (fewer headaches and less irritable bowel lol) and has dropped 15 lbs so far. It sucks, but it will be worth it!

And thanks! The sickness sucks...I'm so unmotivated to do anything! I'm behind on stuff at work and I don't want to do my grad school work. Plus it's hard being around people/kids when you feel like barfing all the time lol I can't wait til it passes!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Paleo is hardcore. Lol..
Sux your so sick..but I'm sure it will pass!! Ultrasound tomorrow!!!!! Please fill us in asap I will be thinking of you! The fun starts when you hear that heartbeat&#55357;&#56835;.
I start my glumetza tomorrow am and should be o'ing in a 2-5 days. 
Sonia..where are u at now..whats happening with your cycle?


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> Jury sorry your sick!!!but I hear it passes..but I consider that good news lol
> I'm hoping to drop a good 30lbs the next few months threw out all the bad shit in my kitchen..(moody as hell now haha) but I'm feeling good about glumetza. And found out my insurance covers injectables etc Just in case..but REthinks this willdo it..after this cycle he will let me decide ifi want clomid too.. FX. Last year I conceived on Sept 27.

My fingers are crossed you get your rainbow baby!!


----------



## jury3

I think Sonia's in-laws are in town for a few weeks so she's a busy lady! I think she's in the 2ww though...she's 7 dpo?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

How was ultrasound


----------



## jury3

Well, see for yourself...


----------



## HawkLover

Holy twins!!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Im just keep saying awww!!! So happy for you that ive told my husband!   
Congrats!!


----------



## Dannixo

jury3 said:


> Well, see for yourself...
> 
> View attachment 674835

Awe!!! That's so amazing! Miracles really do happen!!! Congratulations!!!! Were you on a medicated cycle?


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies!!! DW was very surprised! I wasn't as surprised as her. My pants started getting pretty tight at 5 weeks, so I had a feeling. Yes, I was medicated. It was our second round of clomid, it had been upped to 100mg.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Get the FUCK outta here!!!! Twins!! lolllll...i need totalk to u..bc I had a dream u had twins and I was bragging at work?? Lol..im freaked the f out...but sooooooo happy for u!!!! Literally in tears..good ones


----------



## jury3

LOL!!! That is so funny! You're psychic! :) I had a dream last night that we could see the baby (at the time) kicking...like right now at 7wks, tiny little feet and hands would press out on my belly...so weird. Then I had a dream that my belly button popped out like some preg women's do, but it was dark brown and HUGE! It was so gross...lol I like you're dream better!
Thanks doll! You're too sweet :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm weirded out..but happy for u!! I better be next lmaooo


----------



## HawkLover

Blahaha!! Ive been waiting for her reply since you posted the ultrasound!! 
Gotta love those prego dreams! I've only had like 5. But I've had some pretty weird dreams and nightmares. Like even sex dreams.. Umm thats way weird for me! Lol


----------



## lamago

Omg jury, congrats! Twins!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my temp is so strange.. hoping my meds regulate all that too.. I don't think I o'd yet...???? hope not..


----------



## Dannixo

Cd 12 ultrasound went great! I loved my new technician, she explained everything as she did it! I am so glad I switched doctors! I have two good size eggs at 21 mm, one on each side. Obviously the left one won't release and I also had a 12 mm on the right side as well. My lining was 7.0 mm. Picking up my ovidrel injection as we speak. Times intercourse tonight and tomorrow. Not to keen on injecting myself, as my old doctor did it for me. Fingers crossed fermera is the key for us! 

I have a bad sinus infection so I'm on the z-pack and Flonase so baby making isn't very fun right now lol


----------



## HawkLover

Good luck Dannixo!


----------



## jury3

Boo for being sick but I'm so glad everything is going well! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good luck dannixo!!! Was that a good lining measurement? I'm clueless about that 

Afm..so nauseous today from my pills. Almost left work..but ok now..just soooo soooo tired..like I feel pregnant being this sicky and exhausted lol.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Good luck dannixo!!! Was that a good lining measurement? I'm clueless about that
> 
> Afm..so nauseous today from my pills. Almost left work..but ok now..just soooo soooo tired..like I feel pregnant being this sicky and exhausted lol.

I hated metformn, always made me feel sick. Yes that's a good lining. My doctor likes to see something over 5 mm.


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Sorry it's making you sick :( I know exactly how you feel right now! lol By the way, I don't think you O'd yet, I'd guess you just had a random hormone spike or something. Have you had any other O symptoms?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Nope


----------



## lamago

Good luck danixxo! I'm glad u went to a ne doctor too. I'm waiting for af monday and after that well go for our first iui. My insurance doesn't cover it tough. Does yours? We're doing it anyway. 

One weird thing is I got some light bleeding yesterday and tought my af showed early. I was checking my cervix and found some brown cm. I wonder if I aggravated my cervix or something. I've also been taking bcoplex this month.

Mrs. LCS did you have brown spotting last cycle?


----------



## lamago

Ms. LCS,

What did they use to test for pcos?


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Good luck danixxo! I'm glad u went to a ne doctor too. I'm waiting for af monday and after that well go for our first iui. My insurance doesn't cover it tough. Does yours? We're doing it anyway.
> 
> One weird thing is I got some light bleeding yesterday and tought my af showed early. I was checking my cervix and found some brown cm. I wonder if I aggravated my cervix or something. I've also been taking bcoplex this month.
> 
> Mrs. LCS did you have brown spotting last cycle?

No my insurance does not cover it.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> Ms. LCS,
> 
> What did they use to test for pcos?

Hey girl missed ya! Honestly..he looked at me and knew..but the two hr insulin resistance tests proved..and my high prolactin levels and excessive body hair..mild pcos? Getting a sono if I get my af this cycle to look for polyps and check ovaries and lining. 
And I wasn't brown cm last cycle. Just reddish brown and it was blood not cm..
That's about it..hiw are u?


----------



## lamago

I'm doing good. Trying to get settled in with an infertility specialist but I wanted to wait another month for iui. She tested day 3, and said everything looked ok, and she didn't mention pcos, just not sure if she checked.

I got some light bleeding two days ago and tought af was coming but then it stopped. I started using progesterone cream and taking vitamin b-complex. So either the progesterone is delaying it or the b-complex is made me spot.

Going to wait until monday and see what happens. I wonder if I should stop taking the cream.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

What's progesterone cream for?


----------



## jury3

When is AF actually due? I wouldn't stop the cream until the day AF is due and I would test to be sure.


----------



## jury3

If you have low progesterone it helps with that. It's supposed to be more natural to rub it into the skin. You need progesterone for implantation.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Can I take it without asking doctor...where do I get it


----------



## jury3

I'm pretty sure it's safe to take. I never used it myself. I'm not sure where you can get it in stores, but you can order it online.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm gana look right now thanks:)


----------



## lamago

I bought the pro-gets online. Doc told me not to take it bc it's hard to know dosage but I didn't take clomid this month so I figured it couldn't hurt. She said if I do use to start 5 days after O

Now I'm not sure if I did the right thing.


----------



## lamago

Got my af in full force now.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls I've been pretty busy so haven't been able to post much recently
But here's wat I got this morning..10dpo..got bloodwork done today
Shud here the results on Monday...hoping n praying tht this is it


----------



## Dannixo

pdxmom said:


> Hi girls I've been pretty busy so haven't been able to post much recently
> But here's wat I got this morning..10dpo..got bloodwork done today
> Shud here the results on Monday...hoping n praying tht this is it
> View attachment 675625

Aww!!! Congratulations!!!! Happy and healthy nine months! Can't wait to hear your results Monday!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Seriously!? Started this thread for us for luck ....clearly its working!!!!!! Hawk jury now pdx!!!! Lolllll...congrats!! Please keepys posted what did u do this time round?


----------



## jury3

Sorry lamago :(

Yay Sonia!!!


----------



## jury3

Here's my chart if you wanna look at it from when I got my bfp. If you aren't using soft cups I highly recommend them. I know there are at least 3 or 4 of us pregnant on one thread who all used them...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e4fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## HawkLover

Congrats girl!! Now we gotta keep this good luck going for the other ladies!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Wow Sonia congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so anxious to hear your blood results Sonia! Keep us posted :)
How is everyone? I was semi-nauseous all weekend (my pills still..guess my body is still getting used to it) but I ate great all weekend and not a drop of alcohol! I barely had any carbs either..cant wait to weigh myself.. but im not doing that until my follow up apt with RE.
Just waiting for O right now.. trying to bd the next few days.
Does anyone know ho wlong it takes for metformin/glumetza to be in your system and functioning?? Ive read of ladies starting to take it, then a few weeks later get their bfp's... seems rather quick.. if nothing this cycle we will add clomid to the glumetza. If I get my af I have to call the RE on day 1 and we will schedule sono test after af to see whats going on in there. 
Well, happy Monday ladies!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've got my internal exam tomorrow with the gynae - that will be fun!! :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

anyone think I o'd????


----------



## jury3

sunshine-Have fun with that...lol

Lauren-I don't think so...


----------



## Dannixo

Alright ladies, I have a question. I am hoping someone can help me as I called the doctor but they cant get back to me until tomorrow. Here's the run down. As you know we started Fermera 5 mg for the first time this cycle so it's different. I also have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics which I got ok'd by the doctor. okay here goes, I went in Friday 9/20 for my cd 12 ultrasound which showed 2 eggs. two 21mm and 1 12mm. The decided to give me the Ovidrel injection which is new for me. I've taken the Noverall before though. The doctor told me I should ovulate 24-36 hours from the time it was given which was 1 pm Friday. She said that puts me at 1 am Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Now they always tell me there's no need to use an opk and I never really do wit the injection but I started to wonder if maybe something was wrong. I took an opk twice Friday, Saturday and sunday and they were all negative. Now I used first response which I think are junk because I've used them before and got a negative and then got a positive on a different brand with the same urine. But.. I tested today Monday, and got a positive which is way out from 24-36 hours. So... am I ovulating now or is the test faulty due to sickness and new drugs? Sorry this is so long. The trigger should of showed up by now. 

When I ejected the test there is one dark line on the stick and it looks like the same color as the line I ejected that said negative Saturday and sunday.


----------



## lamago

I'm not sure but I think the drugs make it hard for opk's to work, no?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well good news! I am apparently normal!! Lol. I ovulated last night according to the doctor and everything looks fine so we have been referred for IVF which is so exciting  very happy that all my blood tests came back normal and that his exam went well. He also did a pap/smear test so all good here. Just got to wait 3 or 4 months for the referral to go through which is fine. Happy happy!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Awesome! That's exciting!! 

Um..FF has me at 5dpo today...any thoughts?? So confused..probably missed the boat if that's the case..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I haven't had any EWCM..i don't think ever since I've been ttc.. and ive read that's probably due to PCOS and IR. so its hard for me to pinpoint on my charts..and I didn't use OPK this time either.. yesterday my face was very hot..im sort of banking on today for O.. so confusing lol..
Hows everyone doing? 
Sonia, are you ok??


----------



## pdxmom

Ladies tried a frer this morning...sooo happy :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Sonia that test looks great!!!

Sunshine-Yay!!!

Lauren-I have no clue. Your chart is a little crazy, might have to wait a few days to see...have you been doing opks?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no, no opk'ing.. sux.. why cant I have a normal f'ing chart lol.. i'll bd tonight just incase..

Sonia, did you get your bloods back yet? lookin good!!!!!


----------



## pdxmom

havent gotten reports as yet...but as i have a standing order im going in again today and then ill have both blood reports first for positive results then for doubling results...i have a dr app anyways tomorrow so well c then...im feeling gud about this :flower:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I am too! Cant wait to hear any further news!!! take it easy and just try not to worry/stress/... prayers with you. :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Such good lines Sonia!! So happy for you 

Lauren, I'm sorry, I have no idea :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Bad o pains right now..ithink o is today


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I overrode my chart..bc im pretty damn sure I o'd cd15-16. so...TWW for me again. if no bfp this time, adding clomid to the mix. 
hows everyone?


----------



## LoveSunshine

This thread is going to be weird to read over the coming months, especially if you, Dannixo and lamago all get your BFPs - I'll be the only one who won't be preggers :-( guess I need to suck it up hey.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Well its been lucky so far..maybe u will get luck before ivf


----------



## jury3

We'll still be here to cheer you on and offer advice though!!! I can't leave you girls, I have to see everyone get their bfps :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Me too. We will all have to stay intouch


----------



## pdxmom

Of course we will all b here...we r in this together right :hugs:

AFM got my results at last today...10 dpo hcg was 19 and 13 dpo was 109...so far alls well..have to go bak again on saturday and then wednesday to keep a check...also have to schedule my u/s either on the 8th or 9th of october...the u/s will confirm where my lil bean has decided to tuck itself in...
i feel gud about this pregnancy...more so bcos my due date is 5th of june which is also my birthday :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Sonia-You're exactly a month behind me! Mine is May 5th, our wedding anniversary! lol


----------



## lamago

I tought it would be weird if I dont get BFP 2013... Don't worry, we are going to stick it out!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yay!!! looks great Sonia!!! Let us know when your US is. So who's still in the running??
me, Sunshine, Dannixo, Lamango? right? and preggo's: jury, hawk, Sonia
LETS DO THIS THING!!! 
I have a feeling this TWW is going to kick my ass.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hows everyone doin? Nothing new here..layin on couch stuffed up and sneezy..why does it have to be Sunday already!


----------



## lamago

I know, sunday always comes too soon. Today, a friend that just got engaged announced that they are expecting a baby and they got to see their heartbeat today. makes me feel so sad to think that might never be me. sigh


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I hear you...friend of mine announced too...chin up we are next!


----------



## jury3

Your time will come ladies!


----------



## HawkLover

Everything is lovely with me. 
Doctors appt Friday.. Gotta take a glucose test.. Not looking forward to that. Lol
And she'll probably offer me a flu shot.. Which ill have to get. Ouch! Never had one before..
Also after this appt ill be going every two weeks! Can't believe it!


----------



## LoveSunshine

My temps are so weird :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea they are..hmmm..


----------



## jury3

I don't think they are so weird...If they don't go back up that'll be kind of weird.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, mine looked like the rocky mountains..i think it was hormonal imbalance..hoping glumetza clears all that up..
hoping for a bfp soon..i hate doing no carbs.. If I get a bfp..I will eat healthier..but not this extreme lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

If they don't go back up then I reckon something is a bit screwy :-/


----------



## pdxmom

LoveSunshine said:


> If they don't go back up then I reckon something is a bit screwy :-/

One of the girls on another thread im on had a very eratic chart in her lp too and tht was the mth she got her bfp....dont worry just as yet...ANYTHING is possible :winkwink:


----------



## jury3

I concur the Sonia :)

Are you completely cutting out pasta and bread Lauren or just limiting?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well it went up this morning so that's good.

We're not gonna get pregnant naturally, he only has one or two live spermies so I'm just keeping an eye on my cycles ready for when we do IVF.

And I know it only takes one but it ain't gonna happen! ;-)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

No breads or pastas...my favs. I had a cheat day .but I didn't gorge. Its hard..but worth it


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So earliest I've ever started to spot was 10dpo and at night..i spotted today..im 9dpo..hmmm..iwill see what my temp does in the am..strange..not holding my breath as I'm sure af will be around corner


----------



## lamago

I had my day 13 scan today, 1 follie at 17mm. Starting opk today for iui possibly Saturday. Food lock mrs LCS, u never know! I spotted early last month and tought it was it but. No go!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

this am I wiped and it was a full toilet paper worth of red brown blood.. but no cramps..i don't know.. should I call it spotting or light flow..??? also im supposed to call the specialist with cd1 so that we can schedule my sono.. my temp is still on the higher end, so im really not sure..i have a pad on to monitor it throughout the day..guess I should just see what today brings. no cramps, just a mild pain bottom left ovary area..

if no bfp this time, we'll do sono test and add clomid back into the mix with Glumetza.. 

Lamango good work on the nice sized follicle :) let us know about the iui. 

Hows Dannixo???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my bleeding has continued, so I guess I shall call it cycle day 1. very short this time, LP was only 10 days, and 25 day cycle..weird..but only spotted for 1 day, so I guess that's good?? waiting to get my call for when my sonotest/ultrasound will be.. that will be fun..hah! lol..


----------



## lamago

Darn u af! When you get your sono they can tell if u are preggo based on the lining.


----------



## lamago

Jury, I got my first batch of soft cups today. But they are huge! Are these really the ones you used?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, not prego temp dropped this am and still bleeding.. cd2 for me. not starting me on clomid til after sono..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry Lauren :-(

I give up on my temps, no idea what's happening lol.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

unless you o'd on cd22?????


----------



## LoveSunshine

The doctor I saw on the 24th Sep said I'd O'd the night before which would have been CD15 which would make me 10DPO today. He did a vaginal ultrasound and you could see one ovary had things and the other one didn't. So unless he was wrong...


----------



## Dannixo

CD 12 and BFN for me. Just waiting for AF now and will call the doctor again to see what's next.. This is getting old quick. Been on medicated cycles for 13 months now.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

U mean 12dpo?? Sorry dannixo...what do u think Dr will say


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> U mean 12dpo?? Sorry dannixo...what do u think Dr will say

Nothing. New cycle, same med's.


----------



## lamago

So sorry danixxo. Just got to keep going I guess.


----------



## lamago

Afm, +opk today going for iui tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Is this first iui lamango?


----------



## jury3

lamago said:


> Jury, I got my first batch of soft cups today. But they are huge! Are these really the ones you used?

Lol yeah they seem huge! They are really flexible and easy to get in though. I can't even feel them once they are in.

Sorry Lauren....


----------



## lamago

;). I tried the soft cup too and kept thinking of u! I don't think I did it right because in the morning it was already slipping out. 

Just got my iui. Turns out my husband spermies have clumps that trap them. The re said its normal but it made it hard to count the sperm. She said the number and motility were a little low but it only takes one she said. I hope this is a month full of bfps

My iui cost 700 buck, what about yours danixxo. 

Oh and yes, it was my first one. Going on Friday for progesterone.


----------



## jury3

Lol make sure you get it hooked behind your pubic bone...here's a video on how to do it. Gives a good visual! I hope it works for you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amPXaswKxyk


----------



## lamago

Yay, u officially have a fetus! If it's two is that fetii?


----------



## lamago

Lol, ok. I'm going for it again tonight.

I also stopped taking b6 because it made my period shorter and made me spot


----------



## jury3

Lol that's what we like to say too...feti lol

Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> ;). I tried the soft cup too and kept thinking of u! I don't think I did it right because in the morning it was already slipping out.
> 
> Just got my iui. Turns out my husband spermies have clumps that trap them. The re said its normal but it made it hard to count the sperm. She said the number and motility were a little low but it only takes one she said. I hope this is a month full of bfps
> 
> My iui cost 700 buck, what about yours danixxo.
> 
> Oh and yes, it was my first one. Going on Friday for progesterone.

Mine costs 300 at my old doctor, haven't done one yet with the new doctor.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> lamago said:
> 
> 
> Jury, I got my first batch of soft cups today. But they are huge! Are these really the ones you used?
> 
> Lol yeah they seem huge! They are really flexible and easy to get in though. I can't even feel them once they are in.
> 
> Sorry Lauren....Click to expand...

Oh man. ..no big deal..wasnt expecting shit this time..lol..after sono its game on though lol. Hows your fetti?


----------



## lamago

Oh man, I'm bloated and campy. Have a lot of pain in my abdomen. Is this normal?!


----------



## lamago

Look like I need to start shopping around. ;)


----------



## jury3

Mrs.LCS said:


> Oh man. ..no big deal..wasnt expecting shit this time..lol..after sono its game on though lol. Hows your fetti?

lol I really hope you see that bfp soon! The feti are good lol I actually got a little worried on Wed bc I had been super sick and then had a really good day, like the best I'd felt in weeks. So, I called the doc and they told me to come in. Did an ultrasound and both babies have nice healthy hbs and were moving around. It was pretty cool! Definitely nothing to worry about as I'm already sick again lol



lamago said:


> Oh man, I'm bloated and campy. Have a lot of pain in my abdomen. Is this normal?!

I would often get crampy just from insems themselves. I would assume an iui could definitely cause some pain/crampiness.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

That's great to hear!!! 
Afm..barely had a period..would really say spotting to light andmy temps still high...changed light to spotting on chart to see..so I'm gana test just incase..im sure it was af...but for price of mind..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ooooh interesting temps there Lauren, let us know how the testing goes!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm sure its nothing..prob just a mild AF due to my pills and vitamin B


----------



## LoveSunshine

When are you testing?


----------



## jury3

It's weird that you've had so much spotting and your temp is still up. Def test just in case.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Even if it was real AF..temps still high..am I right that this is so strange?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Test!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Laureeeeeen!! What's happening? I'm going to bed now, got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm not wasting money on a test lol. I get sono and ultrasound on Friday so that will suffice. We'll see how my temp is tomorrow


----------



## Dannixo

The witch arrived today.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sorry danni... i feel your pain. are you doing same meds etc this next cycle? are you doing ivf if no results this way? im so sorry..


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> sorry danni... i feel your pain. are you doing same meds etc this next cycle? are you doing ivf if no results this way? im so sorry..

Yes one more round of just fermera and ovidrel then we will do two rounds with injectables then our only option then is ivf which we can't afford.


----------



## lamago

I'm so sorry danixxo! I wish I could help those bfps come already!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my temp took a nose dive! hahaha.. I knew that would happen..i was just waiting for it. its all good.. I see the specialist again this Friday for sono and ultrasound, DH is dropping off his spermies for sperm analysis today..lol.. so we'll see what the plan of attack is after Friday.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> I'm so sorry danixxo! I wish I could help those bfps come already!

get the hell outta here Lamango!! Our 1 year wedding anniversary is on 10/27/13 as well!!!! hahahha...crazy!


----------



## lamago

Lol, that's pretty crazy! It's a popular day. What are ur plans for celebrating?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Were having a costume party at our house..getting a small replica wedding cake with skeleton couple cake topper lol

Wonder how long sperm test takes


----------



## jury3

Sorry Dannixo :hug: I hope this is the lucky one!

Lauren-No joke, that was a big dip! lol I don't think it takes too long for sperm. I think it's usually faster than results from a blood draw.


----------



## lamago

Were planning a trip somewhere but we don't know where yet. My husband has done two sa and both took about three days. But the last one my doctors office couldn't find it so we had to wait a cople of weeks for the result


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I wioke up at 4am with bad bad cramps and soaked sheets..u didn't put apad on overnight BC I had light spotting all week. So strange..maybe thus is real AF now?? So bad I have to stay home today..unlike me. But so many days of spotting


----------



## Dannixo

Well got a call from the doctor today. They want to do another round of fermera but add in the injection menopur. Only problem is waiting on my insurance to see if it's covered which I know it's not so it will cost me $500 out of pocket which we don't have. So we may just take the fermera and ovidrel this cycle and order the menopur from England for 180 bucks but it takes 3 weeks to mail and my doctor said its a take at your own risk kinda thing. Ugh just so frustrated. Why can't infertility be covered under insurance. I have my cd 12 ultrasound the 17th.


----------



## lamago

Danixxo,

Ugh darn insurance, I agree.

it's bad enough having to deal with
Infertility and not having help is worse. And why are drugs cheaper oversees anyways!


----------



## jury3

Lauren-That's strange...You never tested did you? Either your body is just f-d up or maybe you had something try to implant and it just didn't really stick. Very curious...

Dannixo-I'm sorry, I know that must be frustrating...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

the nurse thinks it was a miscarriage. makes sense. still having very heavy bleed.. sono test got moved to oct 18th... not sure how I feel about that since that will be AFTER I am to O..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> the nurse thinks it was a miscarriage. makes sense. still having very heavy bleed.. sono test got moved to oct 18th... not sure how I feel about that since that will be AFTER I am to O..

Awww :-( so sorry xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm just waiting for AF, been a long luteal phase this month, just want it to arrive already :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks, its ok..i really had no hopes for this cycle lol.. onto next one.. yay..
sunshine, looks like af will arrive tomorrow for you.


----------



## lamago

Did they have to postpone the sono because you are still on AF? Maybe adding progesterone will the baby's be more sticky...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea I'm going to ask for it and not taking no for an answer.. Yes can't do sono while bleeding and he's out of town too


----------



## Mrs.LCS

looks like my sono on the 18th is right when I start my fertile period..so maybe that's a good thing? im going to ask for progesterone and clomid.. clomid I would have to wait til next period start..but progesterone..when do you start taking that?


----------



## lamago

You start taking that after you ovulate. I'm starting tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks! Did u ask doctor..or do u just use the cream u can buy?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

And the day after o..or ??


----------



## lamago

The last month I used it I bought cream online. It did raise my progesterone I think. This time i told my doctor and she said that I should not use that bc we dot know the dose u actually get. She said to start 5 days after o using the progesterone she assigns. Then take until af arrives or negative test on day period is dur


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ahhh, ok thanks. I wonder if they will prescribe this to me if I ask?


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies, i wanted to update u girls tht all is well with my lil peanut...weve got a heart rate at 114bpm and all looks gud...:happydance:


----------



## lamago

I had a dream yesterday that I saw a bfp! ;). 

Congrats pdx, that's feet news


----------



## lamago

Lol, I meant great!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Awesome Sonia!! How many weeks are u? 

Lamango lol..lets hope! What dpo are u?


----------



## lamago

i'm 11 dpo now. I'm still waiting to hear what my progesterone levels were. Try8ing to keep my thoughts in check and be ready for the BFN!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol.. your just like me.. cant wait to hear your levels..i always looked forward to those calls..even though it didn't really matter.. it became like a game. hahah.. when are you testing?

AFM- sono Friday morning, should get sperm results back too im assuming? I will just be entering my fertile week Sono day.. ordered some preseed, opks, and preg tests :)
another good amount of money down the drain im sure lol..


----------



## lamago

aha, fertile week, I know what you will be doing! = ). I've been getting lots of cramping feelings so I'm just so expecting AF to arrive. I'm going to be so bummed. Trying to hold off testing until AF is due. It usually arrives right on time or early


----------



## LoveSunshine

Fingers crossed lamago x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hows Dannixo?


----------



## jury3

FX'd for you lamago!!!


----------



## lamago

Thanks! It's stress time checking my pee all the time.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> FX'd for you lamago!!!

awwww, your ticker says they have tooth buds! how precious does that sound!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> Thanks! It's stress time checking my pee all the time.

when do you expect af??? you don't temp do you? keep us posted!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies, i wanted to update u girls tht all is well with my lil peanut...weve got a heart rate at 114bpm and all looks gud...:happydance:

awww! so cute! I remember when our tracker called it a blueberry, that fruit stuck the whole 13 weeks though lol..was just too cute sounding! whens your next apt?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> i'm 11 dpo now. I'm still waiting to hear what my progesterone levels were. Try8ing to keep my thoughts in check and be ready for the BFN!

any word about your progesterone?


----------



## lamago

No word yet. Turns out I'm 12 dpo today, I'm taking progesterone suppositories so that will probably keep af away even if no bfp. I'm waiting to hear what doc says about stoping. But u know, I feel so much better taking this medicine like more clear headed. I think maybe the medicine is doing it. I feel more clear headed, the low progesterone must be affecting me.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol that's interesting..im hoping I get some at my appt Friday..whens AF due


----------



## lamago

I'm due for AF this Friday. But the clomiphene extends the date.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Hows Dannixo?

I'm doing okay, go in for my cd 12 ultrasound tomorrow and will trigger with noverall. Ordered my menopur online for next cycle if this one doesn't work so praying for nice big follicles again this month. Was hoping switching meds would of done it. Feeling hopeless. 8 rounds of clomid and 2 of fermera.


----------



## jury3

Mrs.LCS said:


> awwww, your ticker says they have tooth buds! how precious does that sound!!!! :)

lol right?! They are plums :) 

I can't wait for all of you to get preggo!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Aww your little sugarplum's!!!! Um...yea...we can't wait for us to all get preggo either lol..been layin here with my legs in the air for half hr now..lmaoooo ;) 
my sono is on cd12..what will my specialist be able to see and tell me?


----------



## lamago

Agree with mrs. Lcs, can't wait to get preggo. Dannixo, don't give up hope, I know it's hard. 

Arm, I'm definitely feeling cramps now so I'm not sure.....don't really want to test yet.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Just had sono waiting results..my doc is very unpersonable...hope I don't have to stay with himmuch longer


----------



## Mrs.LCS

1 follicle 22mm great lining sono all normal..told me to BD all weekend..go in for estrogen and progesterone check on 7dpo..if nothing this cycle..clomid day 5-9 and HCG shot. And I lost ten pounds of legitimate weight!!!!


----------



## lamago

Congrats on the weight loss mrs lcs!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good luck Lauren!

How are you doing lamago??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks, I cant remember the last time I lost more than 2lbs.. 
and I literally only went to the gym twice lol..


----------



## lamago

I'm getting all crampy =( Today I am 14 DPO, I am going to test tomorrow. Have not heard from the FS yet. But since I am taking progesterone I think this is keeping my AF away.:cry:

I started a diet on Monday and I was doing great until yesterday I went to the movies and ate a boat load of popcorn.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hmmm.. is this late for you. or do you think its progesterone related??? well for your sake I hope its a BFP! Cant wait to hear back from you! 

I asked about progesterone, he doesn't think I need it yet.. ?????


----------



## lamago

ahh finally got progesterone levels 20.1 the highest I've ever had them. they schedule a blood test for me on Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Great levels lamangooo!!!! U testing tomorrow?


----------



## lamago

I realized I'm only 13 dpo. Waiting until synday


----------



## HawkLover

Get to it Lauren! (; 

Lamago, fingers crossed!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> 1 follicle 22mm great lining sono all normal..told me to BD all weekend..go in for estrogen and progesterone check on 7dpo..if nothing this cycle..clomid day 5-9 and HCG shot. And I lost ten pounds of legitimate weight!!!!

Wow that's great! I've been in 8 rounds clomid and 2 fermera and never had an egg that big! Good luck!


----------



## lamago

I'm feeling crampy crampy crampy ;(


----------



## jury3

FX'd for you lamago!!!!

Lauren-That sounds great! Good job on the weight loss!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I have no idea about size..so that's good? Thought he was just appeasing me lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jury any names picked. Omg u have to come up with two of each just incase lol:)


----------



## lamago

15 dpo and I tested. Got BFN ;(. I'm so bummed now.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I didn't get bfp til almost 20dpo


----------



## lamago

Did you test everyday? I think I'm stoping progesterone today. I heard it prevents your period and I want to get started for next cycle.


----------



## jury3

Sorry lamago...you aren't out yet though!

We have Grayson and Jackson for boys and Sophie and Riley for girls. We could still change our minds though lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jaxon is ours for a boy too!!! But we are super obsessed with sons of anarchy lmaooo..very cute!!!

I didn't test everyday BC I didn't know any better then..bit tested at what would have been 16 dpo..bfn..then when still no period...20dpo


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Congrats on week 12 jury!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

had a small small amount of spot this morning on tp.. any ideas??? im only 3dpo..not worried about it whatsoever..just curious. in my damn tww now..ugh lol


----------



## lamago

3 dpo spotting hmmm, maybe it's from ovulation, I heard that can happen somethings.

Started spotting last night. But I didnt realize it until after I took progesterone so that is likely keeping full AF away for now,.


----------



## lamago

For me, that TWW is the worst!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

what dpo are you Lamango?


----------



## lamago

I'm 16 dpo today. I'm going to doctor's tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, keep in mind.. no Luteal Phases are longer than 14 days.. so unless you mis calculated your O, which I'm sure you didn't.. your pregnant! will you test already:)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im pretty sure if you did IUI, your doctor made sure you were ovulating hahah, so you got that done on cd15.. now your on 16dpo... my doctor said luteal phases are not longer then 14 days.. EEEEEEEK!!!! go get a cheapy!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sorry for another post, hahah, but just imagine what a wonderful wedding anniversary that would be :)


----------



## lamago

no kidding, but I tested yesterday (15 DPO) and got a BFN, then last night I started spotting. definite stains on TP when I wiped several times. Then I took the Progesterone so I think that's preventing AF. I heard that happens to 98% of women.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so strange!? I don't know anything about progesterone..yet lol.. cant wait to hear what doc says.


----------



## lamago

I'll let you know as soon as I hear. The whole progresterone thing is prolonging the LP. One lady I read kept taking it bc she didnt know to stop and had uteral bledding! yikes!


----------



## jury3

I'm pretty sure your doc is full of crap Lauren lol There a few girls on another thread who always have long lps (15-16 days). I definitely don't think that's the norm at all though. That's definitely on the long end of it. 
Have you spotted that early before? Maybe early implantation???

Lamago, how long is your lp on average?


----------



## lamago

My lp is usually 12ish days, but i'm taking progesterone so. The spotting has stopped now, but I think it's the progesterone again.


----------



## pdxmom

i agree with julie here cos my lp every single time ive ovulated has been 16 days...they wud only check for pregnancies if lp is longer than 18 days (14 days lp is quite a generalised thing and is not the case with everyone)...i also think the prog supp r making your lp longer but u defly need to check with your doc before stopping them :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea...im not a fan of my doc...i just need him to keep writing the scripts though lol..maybe he just meant mine since mine are never too long..
well I hope its good news either way lamango. :). 
no I never spotted this early..it only lasted til lunch..im thinking maybe a good O. Not thinking implantation this early..so for my progesterone cd 21 test...should I go 7dpo which is Friday or 9dpo Monday? I just want it as accurate as possible.
Julie and Sonia when are u both announcing?


----------



## pdxmom

Well honestly i dont plan on doing an fb announcement at all :haha: obviously my entire family and friends will know but i dont plan on making it fb official...as of now just waiting for these next 4 weeks to pass and then ill plan on anything...not really planning anything pregnancy related right now :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good for you Sonia!!! I say a little prayer for all of u every night:) looking forward to all of us getting our little buddies soon!! If I don't get one soon my dog is going to leave lol. I'm smothering him so much like he is a real kid lollllll. Poor thing lol. 

sunshine how are you?? And Dannixo?


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks for keeping me in your prayers Lauren...thts sooo sweet and nice of u....i truly hope to get some good news from u real soon :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Good for you Sonia!!! I say a little prayer for all of u every night:) looking forward to all of us getting our little buddies soon!! If I don't get one soon my dog is going to leave lol. I'm smothering him so much like he is a real kid lollllll. Poor thing lol.
> 
> sunshine how are you?? And Dannixo?

I'm okay. Triggered Friday instead of Thursday when I had my ultrasound. Bd everyday for two weeks. I think I'm 1dpo today. Long 2ww to go. Ordered our menopur injections overseas just in case if this month don't work...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck Dannixo! I'm just a tad ahead of you, by a few days.


----------



## lamago

Doc said I had a great cycle just didn't get pregnant. That the progesterone might be preventing my period. I should stop and period will come in a few days.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ugh...wonder why? sorry Lamango!


----------



## lamago

who knows! 

The tww begins, the best and worst time of the cycle. Good luck Danixxo and MRS. LCS. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both. Come on BFP's!


----------



## lamago

The bad part is since I told her I took an hpt and it was negative she didn't do the blood test. At the time it made sense to me, but now i'm thinking damn! I should have insisted!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol, yea, I hear ya.. sorry though!
I'm really not thinking this is my bfp cycle anyway.. not counting on it at least. I'm pretty sure I just had a really good O with a nice sized follicle. Going for 7dpo cd 21 progesterone testing Friday or Monday.. cant decide how to pick which day lol..but thank you!


----------



## lamago

I think it's supposed to be on 7 dpo, that's how my RE did it.


----------



## jury3

I think that if you stop prog and you are preggo, then AF won't come...Glad you had an often cycle though!

Lauren-Most of our family and friends know already. We have an apt on Fri, so as long as all is good we are announcing on fb. My profile pic right now is our announcement photo.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I will go get the test Friday..if not Saturday.. im always leary about that.. lol.. like, what if my O was late at night..does it push my dpo back/ahead.. so im s ure either way..Friday or Sat morning should be fine.. just like getting those numbers, its a little exciting hahahh..

Jury, I love your pic! that is so precious! Very excited to follow your story, and cant wait to see what you end up having (genders) the fun starts now.. :) still sending prayers/thoughts :)

AFM.. just livin the dream..in the TWW hahaha..not. Nothing out of the norm for me whatsoever. But like I said, I'm not really counting on this cycle either.. still letting the Metformin/Glumetza do its thing. I do have mild lower right side pressure around right ovary, feels warm like I need to put a cold pack on it..just pressure/annoyance/noticeable.. but that is the side my follicle was on. 
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nothing happening here, not even taking my temp any more. Just waiting for the referral to come through.

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting


----------



## Mrs.LCS

When do u think u can get the ivf


----------



## LoveSunshine

No idea, the gynae doc said it could be 3 months, it could be 6 months. Ideally we'd like to wait until after the wedding so after July next year. But we'll see what happens and what they say.


----------



## lamago

Happy Wednesday! Another BFN yesterday and I think I'm getting ready for AF (finally!) anxious to start next cycle!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Still havin pains near right ovary


----------



## Mrs.LCS

how is everyone doing?? any updates?


----------



## jury3

Had our 12 week apt today. Baby A's hb is 164 and Baby B's is 152. Didn't get to see them, but heard them for the first time. It's weird that I have hbs in my belly lol


----------



## lamago

omg, that's so great. I am so jealous! = )


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Um f'ing jelouse too lmaooo


----------



## Mrs.LCS

If nothing this cycle we are moving forward with clomid again..hcg shot..and iui. but my temps have never been this high before..i took one at my normal waking time 6am..then again just now and still around the same..hmmmmmm


----------



## jury3

Lauren-That is a super big spike! Very high compared to your other temps. I can't wait for you to test :)

Lamago-What is the game plan for you guys this cycle?

Hawk-How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea it really is!!! That's why I temped twice to make sure. Idk we will see..i will start testing Sunday am.


----------



## lamago

Plan this cycle is for iui #2. Hopefully this is the one. I'm also going to start a fertility diet. Hopefully I can lose some weight.



Great temps mrs. Lcs


----------



## HawkLover

Jury, Good heartbeats! 

Im good! Took my 3 hour glucose test on the 23rd but got sick 10mins before i was suppose to get my blood drawn for my last hour. /: So i go back to redo it on the 6th. 
Baby girl is doing good too, half of week ahead. At least its not a week and a half like she was. Made me a little scared she was gonna be a big baby! Lol


----------



## jury3

Lamago-I hope this is it too!!!

Hawk-I can't believe you're 28 weeks! Time sure flies!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Becklings!!!! I love it :)


----------



## HawkLover

Owh i know! 
She has everything she will need. Now we are playing the waiting game.


----------



## jury3

Our goal is to get as much done in Nov and Dec as we can, maybe a little in Jan/Feb bc that's when our baby showers will be. I have no idea when these babies will come! I don't want to be stuck on bed rest or have them come early with a nursery to finish! 
That's great you have everything ready! Way to be prepared!!!

Lauren-Lol thanks! My name before we married was Tapp. We used to say Tapplets and Becklings lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I hate temping!!!! Huge spike then this am huge dip...wtf..and was woken several times with bad cramping..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> happy wednesday! Another bfn yesterday and i think i'm getting ready for af (finally!) anxious to start next cycle!

happy anniversary lamango!


----------



## jury3

If you were woken up several times, that could be why. Or it could just be a fluctuation in hormones. Don't let one temp get to you! Is cramping at this point normal for you?


----------



## lamago

Happy anniversary to you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Spotting this am...


----------



## lamago

So weird. Could it be implantation?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Spotting this am...

Have you talked to your doctor about a luthel phase defect? That's one thing they thought I had when I first went. I looked at your charts and your lp has varied many times on your charts from cd 10-15.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ive brought that up do him before but he wasn't concerned.. maybe my O date was off? if nothing this cycle..i will make sure to re-ask him that question though.. he is doing clomid, hcg, iui this next cycle. thanks for the response though, its all so confusing to me.. but I don't ever have ewcm..so for O I just go off of either opk's or temp.. I had ewcm the other day though! not a lot..just stretched an inch..but that's new to me. but im not getting excited this time..


----------



## LoveSunshine

We'll have to keep an eye on your temps, fingers crossed.

And happy anniversary to you and lamago!

xxx


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Ive brought that up do him before but he wasn't concerned.. maybe my O date was off? if nothing this cycle..i will make sure to re-ask him that question though.. he is doing clomid, hcg, iui this next cycle. thanks for the response though, its all so confusing to me.. but I don't ever have ewcm..so for O I just go off of either opk's or temp.. I had ewcm the other day though! not a lot..just stretched an inch..but that's new to me. but im not getting excited this time..

I've never gotten ewcm either. I go off a positive opk every month and it seems to be dead accurate. Good luck with clomid hcg and iui I did that twice and it didn't work but I only have one tube.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanx doll. When's your next iui


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Thanx doll. When's your next iui

Who me?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea..and tell me what all happens since this will be my first..when does sperm deposit happen..my husband keeps asking me..lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

meaning..he is worried that he will have to "deposit" on command in the office ...but don't they "clean" it first? and put only the Olympians in there? I am supposed to call on cd1 and tell them to order the HCG awhile..


----------



## lamago

what's HCG?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I have no idea.. its some shot I have to have my DH give me before the IUI.. I think it forces the follicle to release an egg..??? hahah..


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> meaning..he is worried that he will have to "deposit" on command in the office ...but don't they "clean" it first? and put only the Olympians in there? I am supposed to call on cd1 and tell them to order the HCG awhile..

Yes he will have to deposit on command. I called on cd 1 and they ordered my clomid at the time. I took it days 3-7. On cd 12 I went in for my mid cycle ultrasound. If I had enough follicles and my eyes were big enough they would give me my hcg shot noverall there. I had to bring my shot with me and pick it up from the pharmcy before my appt. it needs to be refrigerated. It's also expensive. We then went in the next day at 8 am for hubby to give his sample. We left usually went out to eat. It takes 2 hours to wash the Sperm. So we came back in two hours. Then we'd go in the room. They'd let us look at the sample then prop me back on a table. Shine a light, insert the catheter and insert sample. Quite a bit of cramping. They lay you all the way back in the air for 20 mins and leave. They come back and you can go home. I always took off work and rested.


----------



## lamago

I'm not doing that with IUI. hmmmm


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Yea..and tell me what all happens since this will be my first..when does sperm deposit happen..my husband keeps asking me..lol

We are not doing iui's anymore. My new doctor days they were a waste of money and we never needed them since dh's sperm count is so high and we have no problems having sex when needed.


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> I'm not doing that with IUI. hmmmm

You should be, it's protocol. It's the only thing to know for positive you ovulated BEFORE your iui. Hcg is am injection. Most comply noverall or ovidrel. You take it the day of your mid cycle ultrasound usually if the follicles are big enough if not they may make you wait a day or two. It will force you to ovulate in 24-36 hours and them they do your iui. I would def ask your doctor about that one.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

shot I have to give myself to force follicle to burst out the egg


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so...maybe we can "deposit" at home..then bring it to lab..then wait the 2 hrs for them to clean it..??? I don't think he will be able do it on command! hahahahahha..omg


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dannixo, thank you so much for the detailed info!!! eases my mind a lot that I know what is to be expected. 
how much is the hcg?????


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> so...maybe we can "deposit" at home..then bring it to lab..then wait the 2 hrs for them to clean it..??? I don't think he will be able do it on command! hahahahahha..omg

It has to be a fresh sample and has to be kept warm or it will be no good. You can ask them about doing it at home. I just let my DH watch porn in his phone in the office to do it. I sat in the waiting room.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Dannixo, thank you so much for the detailed info!!! eases my mind a lot that I know what is to be expected.
> how much is the hcg?????

I've bought it at Walmart for 115. Cvs charged me 225 the first time we ever bought it.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Wow..insurance won't cover?? Great


----------



## jury3

All insurance is different, so you won't know until you ask...That's pretty expensive though! The things we do to get babies!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea true.
still waiting real AF..just wanna hurry and get this new show on the road lol


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Wow..insurance won't cover?? Great

Nope my insurance does not cover infertility. I pay everything out if pocket. All my meds, iui's everything. We paid $300 each time for just the iui plus clomid at $18 bucks and noverall at $115. My new protocol is injectables and we just paid $675 for only 5 vials! Some insurance do cover it though. I could only wish to be that lucky. We've been doing medicated cycles for a year now. Just about broke trying to get pregnant... So annoying. I have blue cross blue shield


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I have keystone east hmo and they cover all but not ivf..
sorry dannixo!! Really keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Dannixo

Hello ladies. I need your advice. I refuse to get excited as I've taken the cheap dollar store tests before and saw a line. I am either 9/10 dpo. I tested at 9 pm with diluted urine. This is within the 10 minute time frame. I'll test again in the morning. My boobs have been sore but that nothing new for me but I have felt nacous. I usually test at 12 dpo. It was hard to get a good picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LoveSunshine

Wo Dannixo, that looks like a line to me! Faint but there!!


----------



## pdxmom

I c a line too...hoping for better lines with fmu tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I can't tell my phone sux.cant wait to hear from u!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hurry up Dannixo! ;) 

nothing new here.. still waiting for full on AF.. still brown spotting..woke up with horrible throat pain/sore feels so bad I feel like I have neck cancer! lol.. not funny..but just sayin that's how bad it hurts.. 

Hawk, cant wait to see your 3D, those are so amazing, aren't they?! 

Sonia, how are you doing? how far along, and when are your US's/pics?


----------



## Dannixo

I re tested an unfourtantly I do not see a second line on the cheap test or a first response.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

try again tomorrow.


----------



## lamago

Yes try again tomorrow, I definitely saw a faint line on the other one!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

My cd 22 results came back..(which was Oct 28th) estrogen 174, progesterone 12.5. She said its strange it being that high but I'm bleeding..not full AF yet but enough to need a pad so were calling it cd 1 today. Wants me to come in Friday cd3 for an ultrasound to make sure lining shed and nothing in ovaries and no cysts. Then if all ok schedule iui with HCG and clomid.
anyone know why progesterone is high for just a few days ago and I'm having "almost" AF? Glad I ovulated unmedicated though


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I think what I mean is...if my progesterone was 12.5 at 10dpo. .and I started spotting what does she mean bu saying that's strange


----------



## pdxmom

All the best for tomorrows test dannixo :thumbup:

Hi lauren...first of all great tht u od on your own...but yes it is alil strange tht u would start spotting with progesterone tht high..im sorry i cant say what tht really means but i think maybe they can look into progesterone supp or sth...i dono im just thinking aloud...all the best for the ultrasound day after...hope to get some better news tht all is well :hugs:

AFM 9 weeks today....suprisingly i feel absolutely fine today...no ms no tiredness...no nothing...made me think alil but eh ill take this and just believe tht all is well :winkwink:


----------



## jury3

Dannixo-I tested with that same test, a cheap internet strip and an FRER. It showed up the best on the walmart one you tested on. Hopefully you get better results in the morning! I didn't believe mine on the walmart one bc they are known for evaps, if it wasn't for the faintest lines on the others I would have done with evap. I still can't believe that one had the best line for me... Here's a pic.... good luck in the morning!!!


----------



## jury3

P.S. That was 12dpo for me...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks Sonia, yea not sure either, guess we'll find out.. I'm not too sure why I spot for a few days before AF all the time.. ?? Im not worried about it. Ultrasound tomorrow to check out my goods, and we'll take it from there.
congrats on 9weeks!


----------



## lamago

Thats so interesting Jury I thought the FRER would be the best one.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just an update, we had our cd3 ultrasound today. So far I have 3 follicles on one side, and 2 on the other. we will start clomid this sunday, then go in November 8th for ultrasound to check size of any matured follicles, then they will tell me when to do HCG, then IUI :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sounds good Lauren!

We got our first proper IVF appointment through today - 6th May 2014!

So a bit of a wait but that's fine, don't want to be pregnant on my wedding day which is 26th July!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## jury3

lamago said:


> Thats so interesting Jury I thought the FRER would be the best one.

Yeah, that's what I thought too. 

So excited for you Lauren!

Woohoo Sunshine!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Is five good..just had one last time


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Is five good..just had one last time

Yes if they all get to a good size. I always had 5-6 with 50 mg clomid and 11 on 100 mg


----------



## HawkLover

I wish she would've been up and moving, but she had a better plan.. Sleeping!
 



Attached Files:







20131030_154936-1.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2









20131030_155132-1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









20131030_215123-2.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20131031_2.png
File size: 155.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jury3

Awww! I think she looks like you :) How exciting! You're getting close and looking pregnant!


----------



## lamago

Wow, what great pics! I only had one last iui. I was on 100 clomid, does that mean I'm doing bad? This month no ultrasounds just waiting for positive opk.


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah i think she does too! 
I definitely feel pregnant. And she reminds me every like 30 mins. 
Her feet are right on my bladder. Lol


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Wow, what great pics! I only had one last iui. I was on 100 clomid, does that mean I'm doing bad? This month no ultrasounds just waiting for positive opk.

Everyone responds differently but you should def have more than one on 100 mg.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im only on 50mg clomid days 5-9. This Friday I have another ultrasound to check follicle sizes and determine when iui is.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. The witch arrived in fill force today with horrible cramps. I called the doctor. He ordered in my fermera. I start that on the 6th cd 3-7. I go in on the 7th for a 20 min training session for my doctor to show me how to mix the menopur. I will start my menopur injections on the 10th and have my cd 12 ultrasound the 15th. Hoping menopur is the magic combo for us!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lots of luck!!


----------



## lamago

Dannixo, Darn you AF. I hope this next month is a good combination. I'm on day 13 still waiting for LH surge. I'm supposed to go in after that, getting worries I might miss my it. =(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck Lamango and DAnnixo! 
I'm still waiting for insurance to call me back about the HCG coverage..ikes!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

No coverage for novirel . $90


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> No coverage for novirel . $90

That's a great price! I pay $115 at Walmart and had to pay $225 at cvs our first month. My insurance does not cover anything so I know how you feel.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Omg dannixo...i went through Walgreens..i can give u the 800 number! They ship it to u overnight and bill u a month later


----------



## Mrs.LCS

And not the Walgreens u drive by like a cvs..its an online thing


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Omg dannixo...i went through Walgreens..i can give u the 800 number! They ship it to u overnight and bill u a month later

Awesome! That will work! I have to get it the 15th.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

1-888-347-3415


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I will clarify..my doc called it in..theyuse that BC its the cheapest..they said I can get it anywhere I chose..but I had them go through them..then walgreen called me to confirm details and insurance..which mine didn't cover..but anyways..89 bux


----------



## lamago

At dr. For iui. Been waiting 45 minutes. My husband specimen was barely covering the bottom of the cup. How much should there be?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I don't know lamago :(

I am just waiting for AF to arrive, the next 6 months are going to be pretty boring from me TBH :) Hope everyone is well x


----------



## lamago

Well, the Doc said it was ok but that his motility was down to 5% from 34%! WHat the heck! She also said I had ovulated already, didn't even say how many follies I had.

I'm so bummed now = (


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Well, the Doc said it was ok but that his motility was down to 5% from 34%! WHat the heck! She also said I had ovulated already, didn't even say how many follies I had.
> 
> I'm so bummed now = (

Not to be mean but id switch doctors if I were you. My doctor makes me starts opk's at cd 10. I had cd 12 ultrasound and if everything looked good I triggered then iui next day. If I got a positive opk before cd 12 or on that day they would then trigger me and do my iui. For your doctor just to schedule an iui and assume you haven't ovulated yet is stupid. Now you wastes your time and hubby's sperm sample for nothing because you already ovulated. I would if been pissed. We don't do iui's anymore because there a waste of out money. We don't have male factor though. One reason I switched doctors. My old one had me do 8 rounds of clomid and would of kept going. Didn't bother to try nothing new. My new fs days clomid is junk and does not work and tried two fermera and went right to injections when those failed. Good luck dear. Hope you still caught the egg with bding!


----------



## lamago

I hope so. I was taking opks and got a positive last night so I went in today for IUI. She did have me do that. She also said I could go in for ultrasound if I wanted to but it was too much time from work. 

I'm going in to my obgyn to get a recommendation for another FS. Ive had a hard time of it. My first ob-gyn just kept giving me clomid for three months and did no us or anything. She did HSG then said I needed IUI but never got my husbands SA. Then I went to the one i'm with now.


----------



## lamago

Tww aiting


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ultrasound today..only on cd 8..but I have a follicle on each side..i go back Monday for another ultrasound to check if they've matured..bd all weekend lol


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Ultrasound today..only on cd 8..but I have a follicle on each side..i go back Monday for another ultrasound to check if they've matured..bd all weekend lol

Good luck! I can't wait to start my menopur injections Sunday and gave my first ultrasound cd 12 to see how I responded.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea I'm anxious to hear how that works for you! Why those meds?? I am clueless now with the shots..hcg is my first and I didn't do it yet..just curious ..hope its the magic one for you!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Yea I'm anxious to hear how that works for you! Why those meds?? I am clueless now with the shots..hcg is my first and I didn't do it yet..just curious ..hope its the magic one for you!

Menopur is one of the most potent injections out there. High risk for multiples. I guess it works 85% of the time for everyone who uses it. It is the only one with FSH and LH. It matures the eggs and gives good quality eggs. Plus I should respond well since I always have 5-6 eggs with fermera/clomid. My doctor thinks I'll get 10-15 eggs and most will mature. If not they can up the dose at anytime through our my cycle to increase egg count plus menopur gives you a super thick lining and raises the e2 levels really high. It's expensive though. Insurances don't cover it, well mine don't. I choose it because we can't afford ivf and this is a fast approach drug. It should work once we figure our the right dosage.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So menapur isn't hcg per say? Like what I will be doing soon?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> So menapur isn't hcg per say? Like what I will be doing soon?

No menopur is an injectable drug. Your taking ovidrel or noverall. That only forces you to ovulate. It won't do anything else. I take ovidrel when my eggs are big enough and my linings thick enough so it forces me to ovulate. They only contain hcg in them plus the hormone to force you to ovulate. Menopur is used with clomid/fermera to produce more eggs with better quality.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Just a quick update..
had an ultrasound today (CD 11-12) I have one follicle on the right measuring 14, and three on the left measuring 17,15,14. Last appointment on Friday I only had one on each size measuring 11 and 12. Last appointment my uterine lining was 4, now its 7. But she said that my lining is not triple layered?? um?? They are concerned about all the follicles on the right side.. they are having me come back Wednesday to see if any are measuring at least 20-22, and hoping that some of the others diminish. They wont do my trigger shot and IUI if all those follicles mature..and if my lining wont get better.. I agree.. so.. hoping for some good news Wednesday..im a little frustrated.. if nothing gets better then this cycle is a bust and no IUI for us.. 
is there anything I can do to get a better lining??? im super stressed and a little bummed now, I don't know.. its not like its bad news.. I guess im just getting overwhelmed with it all..


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Just a quick update..
> had an ultrasound today (CD 11-12) I have one follicle on the right measuring 14, and three on the left measuring 17,15,14. Last appointment on Friday I only had one on each size measuring 11 and 12. Last appointment my uterine lining was 4, now its 7. But she said that my lining is not triple layered?? um?? They are concerned about all the follicles on the right side.. they are having me come back Wednesday to see if any are measuring at least 20-22, and hoping that some of the others diminish. They wont do my trigger shot and IUI if all those follicles mature..and if my lining wont get better.. I agree.. so.. hoping for some good news Wednesday..im a little frustrated.. if nothing gets better then this cycle is a bust and no IUI for us..
> is there anything I can do to get a better lining??? im super stressed and a little bummed now, I don't know.. its not like its bad news.. I guess im just getting overwhelmed with it all..

Clomid ruined my lining. It was okay like the first 2 months and then it kept thinning it. That's why I switched doctors and we started fermera. I had to endure a few cancelled cycles as well. Fermera does not thin your lining. Clomid does and continue to if it's already doing it to you now. My advice switch drugs. There's nothing you can do to make your lining thick now. Some people say drink red leaf tea.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Is there a chance it will thicken in a few days? I'm only in cd11


----------



## HawkLover

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

*update*: I have 3 follicles on right side, one is 20 the other 2 are 14. my lining went from 7 to 10 and is triple layered :) so we are doing the HCG shot tonight, and our first IUI scheduled for Friday morning!!! I'm excited, but trying to remain realistic. I know they don't always work on the first pop. But I can still hope :)


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> *update*: I have 3 follicles on right side, one is 20 the other 2 are 14. my lining went from 7 to 10 and is triple layered :) so we are doing the HCG shot tonight, and our first IUI scheduled for Friday morning!!! I'm excited, but trying to remain realistic. I know they don't always work on the first pop. But I can still hope :)

Yay!!! I just know this is your month. My lining never got over 7 on all 10 rounds of clomid/fermera. Plus I only got 2 eggs at 20 mm the whole time. Plus your doing iui! Great chances girl! I hope this is finally it for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks Danni! I think about ya a lot though! Really routing for you! Where are you at now in cycle? waiting to O?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Thanks Danni! I think about ya a lot though! Really routing for you! Where are you at now in cycle? waiting to O?

Yeah I have my cd 12 ultrasound Friday to see if I responded to the menopur.


----------



## lamago

Sounds good mrs. Lcs. I only had one follie


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren excited for u...all the best sweetie...:thumbup:

Dannixo...best of luck to u too for this mth hun....i truly hope some magic works :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dannixo said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Danni! I think about ya a lot though! Really routing for you! Where are you at now in cycle? waiting to O?
> 
> Yeah I have my cd 12 ultrasound Friday to see if I responded to the menopur.Click to expand...

that's exciting!!! cant wait to hear how you made out! hopefully this is the magic cocktail! ;)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> Sounds good mrs. Lcs. I only had one follie

all it takes is one! :) when do you test? I test 11/29


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks Sonia! How is the little lime doing? (I love the fruit comparisons!)


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> Thanks Sonia! How is the little lime doing? (I love the fruit comparisons!)

im guessing alls well bcos i was hit hard with ms...have been puking 5-6 times/day....started taking some meds a couple of days bak tho tht now make me feel lil more human...:winkwink:


----------



## lamago

I'm 7 dpiui


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Sounds promising! Good luck!

Good luck to lamago and Dannixo as well!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I had my cd 12 ultrasound and thank god the menopur worked. I was so nervous buying it overseas thinking it may be fake. I have 4 big mature eggs. 17,18 on the left and 19,20 on the right. I have no left tube so they don't worry about those eggs. Also had quite a few small ones that won't catch up. My lining was 11 mm and triple layered. I've never had that in all 10 rounds! I'm excited. I took my ovidrel injection today and we are to bd tonight after I get off work at 11 and tomorrow/Sunday. Fingers crossed this was our magic combo.


----------



## jury3

Sounds good! My fingers are crossed for you for sure! So exciting :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sounds great!!! If this isn't my cycle iam doin all that! Lol. What a great outcome!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Our first iui went well. Very quick..dh had 25million after the wash. So now...the dreaded wait...test on the 29th


----------



## lamago

Dannixo, that's I'd great news! Fx for this cycle. Mrs. LcCS. Good counts! My FS doesn't give me the counts, so frustrating.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea I have no idea what is good....our RE is rather quick with words lol. I'm not holding my breath this cycle..or ever. I won't ever be relaxed til that little person(s) is in my arms


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Danni and lamango..when are u testing


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Danni and lamango..when are u testing

November 30th but I'm sure I'll cave and test early


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol me too!!! But not too early BC of trigger...


----------



## lamago

I'm not a big fan of testing. Maybe tomorrow, I'm 12 dpiui


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Any news?


----------



## lamago

Saw twinges of brown cm and feeling bloating. I think I might be out. Going for baseline us today


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ugh.. keep us posted.

my last pregnancy..the day af was due is when I had brown cm then nothing after that day.. so still hang in there..


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Saw twinges of brown cm and feeling bloating. I think I might be out. Going for baseline us today

Did you test? Why are you going for a base line ultrasound with spotting? My old doctor does it on cd 3 to make sure you actually had a period.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea cd 3 is what I do for baselines


----------



## lamago

They said I could go it up to three days before. She said if I get af we can do clomid iui again next cycle and injectinles after that. They said it cost 1200 for the medicine. She has never mentioned doing the trigger tough?!? So frustrating.


----------



## lamago

NO luck, AF just showed.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ughh


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> NO luck, AF just showed.

I'm sorry dear. What's your next protocol?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Danni when r u testing I forgot?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Danni when r u testing I forgot?

The 30th but I might cave and test from 9dpo until I get af.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I was thinking about testing now til AF..line will be there from trigger just a matter of it getting darker or lighter


----------



## Mrs.LCS

...for fun and I have 30 tests


----------



## lamago

My plan is to loose hope and cry myself to sleep


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol lamango..dont do that!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I tested today at 6dpiui bfn..i was going to see if trigger was still around...either test is too cheap (internet cheapy) or trigger really is out..anyone know?


----------



## jury3

:( Lamago...don't give up hope! One of the girls on my other board just got a bfp after over a year of trying. Another one has been struggling through clomid and been trying for a few years and just got a bfp too. Please don't give up hope...
Also talked to a woman at our multiples class the other night that tried for 7 years before getting pregnant!!! Finally went to ivf and now preggo with twins. Makes the 7 months I tried seem like nothing. Anyway, just don't give up! You'll get there!


----------



## lamago

Thanks for trying Jury. Right not those stories scare me because at the rate i'm going it will take years!


----------



## jury3

The one that was on clomid for a few months, she was trying for 14 months. This was her first month trying femara...You might ask your doc about it. Sorry my stories didn't help, just trying to say that you will get preggo.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7dpiui estrogen 233 and progesterone 16


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7dpiui estrogen 233 and progesterone 16

We'll you def ovulated! I wish my clinic did bloodwork but they say they know I ovulated because I took ovidrel and they can see through ultrasounds how good my eggs were. My old clinic did it. This 2ww sucks!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea it does!!!! I'm trying to remain blank about it so that I don't keep getting destroyed everytime I get a bfn


----------



## lamago

It's so hard to stay blank! Fx this is it for you guys!


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> It's so hard to stay blank! Fx this is it for you guys!




lamago said:


> It's so hard to stay blank! Fx this is it for you guys!

Stop being so down. This was your first iui. Doctors says by 3 iui's it works for most people. You can still try it two more times dear. Try sex from cd 10 everyday until two days after your iui. Are you taking prenatals? Was this your first medicated cycle? I can't remember. How long have you been trying? I just hate to see you bear yourself up over 1 iui. Rarely does anything ever work in the first attempt. Having a good attitude can affect you get pregnant. Your body feels off negative energy. If you drink caffine, stop. Only drink caffine free pop. Try baby aspirin if you've had a thin lining. Raspberry lead tea is also known to help with implantation. Was that your first medicated cycle? You have a game plan. Trying 100 mg clomid and another iui and if nothing injectables! Feel lucky, I had to do 8 failed clomid cycles, surgery, many breaks off due to cancelled cycles and 2 femera cycles before I could even try injectables. They are very effective. You've only been trying 10 months. I'm in 2 years and still have hope and faith. I'm not trying to sound mean but you always have something to look forward to and try again dear!


----------



## lamago

Dannixo, I can't help it right now, I'm truly depressed about it. It was my second iui and 5th on clomid. I've been doing acupuncture and drinking raspberry leaf tea as well as prenatals. My husbands sperm is sometimes good and sometimes not. I never get numbers from the my doc. I'm looking for a new fs. This one said I could do injecti les next cycle but that they cost 1200 dollars.


----------



## lamago

This is my cycle 13,never seen a bfp


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Dannixo, I can't help it right now, I'm truly depressed about it. It was my second iui and 5th on clomid. I've been doing acupuncture and drinking raspberry leaf tea as well as prenatals. My husbands sperm is sometimes good and sometimes not. I never get numbers from the my doc. I'm looking for a new fs. This one said I could do injecti les next cycle but that they cost 1200 dollars.

My injectables would of cost me 1500 but I ordered them overseas and paid $425. You should look into ordering then overseas. There very expensive and you'll never know how many you need or how long you'll take to stim. I know how you feel though. By my 5th round if clomid I felt nothing would ever work either. It was hard to keep moving on but I just kept thinking it will all be worth it. We only get one more try one injections if this round don't work before we have to do ivf which we can't afford so it would be the end if the road for us. I have faith and hope your next iui will work. Just because you produce eggs every month don't mean there good. So next month they could be better than last month. What was your lining last month? Could if just been an implantation problem. Switching to femera helps with lining. Mine was 11 mm this month thanks to menopur.


----------



## lamago

She doesn't give me my lining numbers just says it looks really good. I know frustrating! Of course u are right Dannixo. Thanks for the pep talk.


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> She doesn't give me my lining numbers just says it looks really good. I know frustrating! Of course u are right Dannixo. Thanks for the pep talk.

Next time you go in ask her for a copy of your files. They have to give them to you. It's the law. You can go through then and check your numbers. Also tell her you'd like to know how thick your lining is next app and how big the follicles are. My old doctor lied to me many times to keep me coming back to steal money from me. I couldn't believe it when I switched to an fs and got my old files transferred how much they told me things looked "good" and they weren't. Just because careful. There are doctors out there who do try to steak patients money. They were over charging me for my copay.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Dammit they've changed how everything looks!

How is everyone?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Just waiting for bfp or af


----------



## lamago

Mrs. LCS you are so close now! It's stress time. What does the m mean in your meds?

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Metformin for my insulin resistance 

I started mildly spotting....


----------



## lamago

Mrs. LCS, are you full on AF now? It seems early for you no?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

It was enough to use a pad..and to call RE. I will see what happens tomorrow..but plan is to start clomid Saturday and iui #2


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I just don't know how to call it cd1 or not


----------



## HawkLover

I'm good.
Found out last Thursday that I have placenta previa gotta have another ultrasound on the 5th to see if the placenta has moved up.. If not I guess ill be having a c section. But guess we'll see..


----------



## Dannixo

Tested this morning and if course another bfn.. Just waiting for af to arrive now. This is most likely the end if the road for us as nothing is going to work. We can not afford ivf and hubby got fired from his job after 2 years on Wednesday so no insurance anymore either. I was a fool to get excited thinking the menopur would work. I just can't get pregnant and I have to come to terms with that. We already looked into adoption and got turned down. I'm going to try to enjoy my holiday with a fake smile on my face. Good luck to the rest of you this month! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## jury3

Dannixo-I'm so sorry...that's really shitty. I hope things get better for you guys.

Hawk-You're getting so close! Are you excited? Freaked out? Are you all ready for her to come?

Lauren-That's a huge spike in your temps...

How are things with you sunshine?

Things are good with us. We definitely have a baby boy. We are pretty sure the other one is a girl, but she wouldn't keep her legs open long enough to get a good shot. Never saw anything pop up though lol Waiting until our 20 week scan to confirm.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Awwww jury that's greatttt..how cute would that be one of each!!! Awesome!

sorry dannixo that is awful..but maybe u will be one of those ladies it happens to when u stop trying..i know how miserable u must be.. :(

as for me..i had some mild bleeding then nothing so I don't know!? There was the faintest of lines on the internet cheapy..but I forgot I actually peed on it..and saw it like an hr later..so prob nothing at all?? My temps are high..but I thought maybe BC I drank a few beers last night BC I was so sure i was out..so I really do not have a clue???

happy thanksgiving to all of you!!


----------



## HawkLover

Sorry to hear that dannixo. 

Jury, I'm very excited for her to get her. I'm very nervous, but just going with the flow. Hopefully the 5th we find out good news about the placenta previa. 
And how exciting boy & girl!! So dang sweet!



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## lamago

Dannixo,

How many dpiui are u? I'm sorry about your husband, that really sucks.


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Dannixo,
> 
> How many dpiui are u? I'm sorry about your husband, that really sucks.

I'm 13 dpo today. Cramping all night and morning so I'm sure she will be here today.


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. Witch arrived this morning. Doctor called and wants to do the same protocol again since last cycle was really good. Fermera 5 mg cd 3-7. 75 iu menopur cd 7-11. Cd 12 ultrasound the 9th. Fingers crossed it works the second time....


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw so sorry Dannixo :-(


----------



## lamago

i'm sorry to hear that Dannixxo! At least you are going for another try. Where exactly did you buy your meds from? How does the oversees company get your subscription?


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> i'm sorry to hear that Dannixxo! At least you are going for another try. Where exactly did you buy your meds from? How does the oversees company get your subscription?

I bought mine from ivfpharmacy.com my doctor emailed me my prescription and I emailed it to them.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Fingers crossed you get a Christmas BFP


----------



## Mrs.LCS

How is everyone doing? 
Jury and Sonia, anymore US pics? How is the pregnancies going?
Danni- same protocol for you this cycle? 
Lamango- what are you doing this cycle?

afm- I have my cd 10 ultrasound/labs to see what my follicles are up to.. then hopefully next week we'll be able to have our #2 IUI.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Jury and Sonia, anymore US pics? How is the pregnancies going?
> Danni- same protocol for you this cycle?
> Lamango- what are you doing this cycle?
> 
> afm- I have my cd 10 ultrasound/labs to see what my follicles are up to.. then hopefully next week we'll be able to have our #2 IUI.

Yes I'm on the same protocol except they have me coming in earlier for my ultrasound this time. Not sure why. Good luck with your cd 10 ultrasound!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sweet! whn is that?
I go in Friday, it seems my follies are never ready at cd10 though, which always falls on a Friday, so I always have to go back Mondays lol.. 

its been so hard for me to lable cd1 anymore.. I spot, then nothing, spot, then flow..then spot..then nothing.. like wtf??? so im worried when I called RE to report I got my period (bc I thought it was) and nothing the next day..etc.. so my cd 1 might not be true..worries me bc of starting clomid on right day etc.. anyone else have this go on?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> sweet! whn is that?
> I go in Friday, it seems my follies are never ready at cd10 though, which always falls on a Friday, so I always have to go back Mondays lol..
> 
> its been so hard for me to lable cd1 anymore.. I spot, then nothing, spot, then flow..then spot..then nothing.. like wtf??? so im worried when I called RE to report I got my period (bc I thought it was) and nothing the next day..etc.. so my cd 1 might not be true..worries me bc of starting clomid on right day etc.. anyone else have this go on?

My fs tells me not to call until I have full on bleeding and fill up a pad/tampon. Spotting is not a period and should not be labeled as cd 1. Google it, they have websites about it. I'm going in Monday on cd 11 because I already had 4 mature last month at cd 12 so there hoping I'll have less mature at cd 11 to trigger. My doctor don't like more than two on injections not that any of the 4 took last month lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm expecting AF either tonight or tomorrow so nothing interesting to report.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea I know about spotting not being cd 1..but it was a full pad then nothing was so weird..i guess it won't matter to much..eeither way I got the clomid in on time..idk..not like it matters in sure I will get bfn for Christmas lol


----------



## jury3

Lauren-Not much has changed. I'm getting huge! I look like I'm 6 months preggo already lol Next ultrasound is Dec 18th. They'll do all the scary scanning to make sure all is developing well and we'll hopefully get to see if baby girl really is a baby girl. Started feeling some braxton hicks today. Getting exhausted and it's hard to move...already feeling slightly like a beached whale!

No new ultrasound pics...but I do have this


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Damn!!! Are u sure there's only two;) that's great!!! What's the scary scan??? Mine was the twelve week one ..are u still sick?


----------



## jury3

We've had several ultrasounds and only two found, so I sure hope that's it! Lol scary scan is when they look at all baby's organs to make sure all is growing properly. They will be measured which hasn't been done since our first u/s. Just want all to be ok so it's scary. Hope they are growing on track too. 
Yes still sick. Went from all day nausea and exhaustion to nausea 40-60% of the day and exhaustion is kicking back in. Now the back pain and heavy, uncomfortable uterus are joining in lol I don't see myself working much longer.

I hope your iui works! I still keep up with all you girls :) can't wait to see some bfps!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

it all is so scary, I know!! but you will be just fine, and so will your twins! im really rooting for boy/girl! cant wait to hear! 

afm: had cd10 ultrasound/bloodwork this am.. right ovary: 4 follies all under 10, Left ovary: 6 follies all under 10, lining is only 5..so I have a ways to go yet.. going back for another ultrasound Monday..god.. lol


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> it all is so scary, I know!! but you will be just fine, and so will your twins! im really rooting for boy/girl! cant wait to hear!
> 
> afm: had cd10 ultrasound/bloodwork this am.. right ovary: 4 follies all under 10, Left ovary: 6 follies all under 10, lining is only 5..so I have a ways to go yet.. going back for another ultrasound Monday..god.. lol

That's a great response on just 50 mg of clomid! 10 follicles!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm worried there will be too many and they wont do the IUI.. im sure most of them will diminish as the days go on.. guess i'll know Monday? whatev.. trying nnot to get too out of control this cycle lol..ya rightl.


----------



## lamago

Jury looking great! Mrs. LCS great response! I am using 100 mg and only have 2 follicles this time! I should ovulate today or tomorrow


----------



## jury3

Good luck lamago!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm on CD31 today and would really like to know why some months my body decides to mess me around. I'm a 28/29 day girl normally. I know the witch is coming, just wish she'd make her damn arrival lol.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Still no sign except the usual light brown CM now and again


----------



## LoveSunshine

Bah I'm out. 31 day cycle - whhhhhyyyyy??


----------



## Dannixo

LoveSunshine said:


> Bah I'm out. 31 day cycle - whhhhhyyyyy??

I'm sorry dear.


----------



## lamago

Lovesunshine, my body does the same thing! I ovulated cd 18 this month usually it's 15 and I'm just think damn more dys to wait!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Right ovary- one 13, and a few smaller ones
Left ovary- 15, 11, and a few smaller ones
Lining- 7

have to go back Wednesday again to check..ughhhhhhhh.. this is really draining :(


----------



## lamago

hang in there Mrs. LCS maybe this is your cycle.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, prob not.. lol
its just a lot of work hours im missing, that I have to either use my vaca time for or make up..not fun..and the clomid was really rough on me this time, surprised DH even WANTS to BD anymore hahah.. ive been nasty!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So sorry danni..i know hoe you feel..but I was in the same spot..jobless without insurance..it will fall into place soon..maybe your body needs a break? Keep your head up..it seems things are always darkest before the dawn


----------



## Mrs.LCS

CD 15.. had my follicle check today, my follicles went from Right: 13 to 16, and Left: 15 to 14..... not sure why that is happening... but not looking good this cycle.. waiting for them to call back with my blood work..if estrogen is rising as it should be, then I will just have to go back in on Friday to check the follicle sizing and see when we can IUI..if not rising, then this cycle will be a bust and we will either have to up the dosage of clomid..ughhh.. or move on to injectables which my insurance doesn't cover and they are $3-500 a pop, not to mention the two HCG shots I will need at $90 a shot.. so not a very good day in Fertility land for me.. :(


----------



## lamago

Sounds like we need to pump up that estrogen rising! GOOOO MRS. LCS estrogen.


----------



## lamago

So here is my update! I got my positive OPK on last Friday and called in FS for IUI on Saturday. I showed up promptly at 10:00 am with spermies in hand using a conservative and the FS didnt show up! I was crying and it was raining so sad. So I went home and on the way home she called saying she had thrown out her back but she was there if I wanted to do the IUI. I drove back and by now the spermies were 2 hours old. She looked at them and said they were good so we used them.

ay, ay, ay.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Get the f out of here!! What state are u in lamango!? I woulda threw a fit lol. Glad u still got to get it done..guess you will know by Xmas!? 

afm..my estrogen did go up from 69 to 105..so I go back Friday...again....to check follie size..im wondering if I screwed up cycle start date...i bet I did since it was so weird this time...ughhh lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Need advice.. So re having me come back Friday to check follies again..and we will decide when to trigger and iui..now..what if I'm o'ing tomorrow..or Saturday..when would I trigger? Don't u O 36 hrs after trigger? So what if I go in there tomorrow and I am about to O!?!?


----------



## lamago

Just go with the FS, they will know what to do once they see where you are. They even estimate your O based on the size of your follies. I am in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Mrs.LCS

La...lucky!!!!


----------



## lamago

Where are you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i'm outside of Philadelphia, PA.

So update: I have one follicle on right at 20mm, and a smaller one on the left. My lining is 8 and triple layered :) They said to do HCG trigger shot tonight, and I will either have to go in Saturday morning or sunday morning..i will know when they call me back with my blood work results. I'm hoping for Sunday bc its supposed to be a wintry mess here Saturday.. But i'm just thankful I'm in this cycle and not have to let it go to waste. So we'll see..


----------



## lamago

They give you so much information, that is great! My FS just says everything fine see you next time!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I've been in there last Friday, Monday, Wednesday and today for them to check my follicles to make sure all ok.. a little too thorough, but im not complaining..


----------



## jury3

lamago-I would have been so upset too! I'm glad she came in and the sperm was still good though...I hope it works!

Lauren-Good luck! I personally like to know more info from my docs, it is my body after all! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks jury we will see what happens..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Looks like end of the road for me..last iui today that my insurance will cover (changes in January) only 100,000 sperm..doc even said it won't work. He was awful to us..rude and cold ..devastated.


----------



## lamago

Mrs lcs, what did he say to you? Your insurance only covers 2 iui's? I'm sorry you had such a bad experience but you know there are countless of stories out there about ppl who thought they were at the end of the road and then bam.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw Lauren :-( so so sorry that he was like that. I assume they still did it though? Think positive thoughts hun, you never know xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

They still did it..but Jan 1st my insurance changes..i won't be ovulating and ready for another iui til mid Jan..so that's why this is last one. How was his sperm so high last time and nothing this time!? I'm just so upset..i know it could still happen w/o iui's..but I highly doubt. 

Dr was just an ass..dh asked him why it could be so low and he just was rude to us


----------



## lamago

That sucks Mrs LCS. some FS can just be so insensitive. When I asked mine about my DH counts this last time she said they are moving that's all we can ask. WTH does that mean? Is it good or not!! Just try and take this day easy. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thank u:)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Has anyone heard from PDX?


----------



## jury3

Sorry to hear that Lauren...However, one of the girls on my other board was told there was no chance of pregnancy without IVF bc her husband only had 2% motility (or something like that)...she's due in a few weeks. Don't listen to that d-bag!

Last I heard from Sonia she was finally getting past being so sick. She had been miserable for weeks. She's in her 2nd trimester. That's all I've got lol


----------



## HawkLover

Hello ladies. 
Still checking up on yall. 
Wish it was a lot easier.. Hate that yall have to go through so much. 


As for me, I had a doctors appt yesterday(12/17) Got the group B strep test done and got my cervix checked.. double ouch! Dilated 1cm and cervix is soft. She said keep doing what im doing and she'll be here before I know it. She acted like she was gonna be here soon. Sooo excited/nervous/scared! Guess it normal to feel this way. Lol


----------



## lamago

It is exciting Hawklover. Just be happy you don't have to give birth to two at once like Jury = )


----------



## jury3

Hawk-She'll be here so soon! Excited/nervous/scared...I'd say that's about right lol I'm sure I'll be a mess when we get close to these babies coming. 

Just wanted to update you girls...They confirmed we have a boy and a girl. Everything looks great! I'm measuring 30 weeks already...I'm huge!

Anyway, thinking of you girls :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Great news to jury and hawk!! Thanx for the story..hoping we bd'd enough..i mean..we did get preg naturally a yr ago..so I know it can happen..


----------



## lamago

How exciting jury. Just right, I would love to have twins boy and girl!:thumbup:


----------



## HawkLover

That's so lovely, Jury! Glad you get one of each!  

And good luck to you Mrs. LCS


----------



## jury3

Hawk-How big is that belly now?


----------



## HawkLover

I don't think it's as big as it was cause she dropped, but here it is. 
25 more days if not before! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20131221_130456.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lamago

Well af showed up a day early today.


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Well af showed up a day early today.

I'm sorry dear. Prayers for next cycle..


----------



## jury3

Sorry lamago...

Hawk-not too bad! I'm sure you feel huge, but it's a cute preggo belly :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dani where do u get follistim? Were going that route


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Dani where do u get follistim? Were going that route

I didn't take follistim, I took menopur. It's totally different but it depends. Is your doctor calling it into a pharmacy or giving you a prescription? Does your insurance cover it?


----------



## lamago

How's everyone? I keep trying to imagine what getting a bfp might feel like but I used to be able to pretend but know its been so long ttc I can't even imagine.


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. The witch arrived. Will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see what's next but we don't have insurance now so we will be taking a forced break until DH finds a new job with good insurance.. I'll still be here rooting for you all! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Out too..af came hard no spotting either..and 4-5 days early! I'm done..taking a month off.


----------



## HawkLover

Merry Christmas ladies! 
Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

U too!! Any day now right!?


----------



## lamago

I'm sorry for af. I'm taking the month off too waiting on new insurance. Dannixo why did they remove your left tube?


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> I'm sorry for af. I'm taking the month off too waiting on new insurance. Dannixo why did they remove your left tube?

Because when I had surgery they found endometriosis and my left tube was swollen and stuck to my left overy. They removed it so it wouldn't burst.


----------



## lamago

Did u do an hsg before surgery? Did ur tubes look clear?


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Did u do an hsg before surgery? Did ur tubes look clear?

I did my hsg with surgery. I had a combo surgery where they did 4 different thing in one.


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> U too!! Any day now right!?

Yes yes!! 19days.
Had a appt today and she said I'm still 1cm and cervix is still thick but still soft I'm taking it.
My doctor wasn't there so I had some other lady.. She was weird..
She didn't tell me anything really.. Didn't tell me what her heartbeat was.. (which wasn't her heartbeat, Was the freaken placenta! I've listened to her heartbeat plenty of times to know what it sounds like compared to the placenta) nor if my belly was measuring 37 too.. nothing!! Wasn't happy with that visit.. :nope:


----------



## Dannixo

Called the doctor yesterday and they wanted to do a full injectable cycle. Baseline ultrasound and follicle checks. After discussing it with my husband and pricing the 10 vials of menopur we would need at $800 we decided to take a few cycles off until we can afford the meds or get insurance. We will try naturally but it won't happen. So good luck to the rest of you ladies! I'm still here rooting for you all!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So only 800 for injectables and all that and iui???? How so cheap!?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So only 800 for injectables and all that and iui???? How so cheap!? Were doing that too. But taking a cycle or two off


----------



## HawkLover

Don't lose hope! 
Maybe all your bodies need is a little break from all the stress of trying and the meds yall are sticking in it. It is true when they say once you stop trying it will happen.
I know this cause I stopped trying.. stopped putting my legs in the air. Yes I may have just laid there for a few min after but I wasn't checking when I ovulated or anything and it happened!!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> So only 800 for injectables and all that and iui???? How so cheap!? Were doing that too. But taking a cycle or two off

I wouldn't call that cheap. And we don't do iui. That's just for the menopur and that's ordered overseas. It's like 1500 in the us. And an iui at my clinic is 450. Plus we have no insurance so we'd have to pay for the ultrasounds and doctors apoointments. I wouldn't call that cheap....


----------



## lamago

How long were u ttc hawklover? I guess we are all off this month. Dannixo I has an hsg and they said my tubes are clear but no talk about surgery. I wondering if maybe I have scarring too since I do get subtle pain after O


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dani I thought that was for all of it and iui ..at my place for iui ultrasounds its 1800. But they said leading up to pregnancy..wonder if that means all inclusive iui and ultrasounds..?? Our insurance doesn't cover iui..so we did a flex spending account with our insurance for 2500..will use when trady..and that all doesn't include the meds.. No not cheap..none of it..i feel your pain girl. 

we've been going hard for a year now..taking a cycle or two off..finally able to take a honeymoon at end of February (should be my fertile week) so maybe all this crap were doing is a waste and I just need a timeout..going no crbs in Jan til we leave and hard-core gym..if stil nothing then we will pay for it with flex account


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I prob don't need iui either..need a cm test..post coidal?? So who knows


----------



## lamago

What a cm test post-coital? Abaya yay. Ttc land sucks!


----------



## HawkLover

lamago said:


> How long were u ttc hawklover? I guess we are all off this month. Dannixo I has an hsg and they said my tubes are clear but no talk about surgery. I wondering if maybe I have scarring too since I do get subtle pain after O

We tried for 11 months.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yes post coital


----------



## lamago

My fs has never tested that. How do u do the sample?


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> My fs has never tested that. How do u do the sample?

Mine either, I'm curious about that as well


----------



## Mrs.LCS

U think it would be the first item in the list right!?


----------



## lamago

I know! So tell us more about what it's for and how you do it?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

post coidal..not even sure i'm spelling it right, but you pronounce it post coy-dal.. ?? hahahha.. its a test you do after intercourse, they test your cm to see if its hostile towards sperm.. I think it should be done before any iui!!! but it wasn't , I only knew about it bc I researched and told them I wanted it...and he said, oh yea, that would be a good idea.. hah.. 
but im taking a break from all of it.. burnt the hell out.. my cervix is just going to have to wait..


----------



## lamago

I think I'm ovulating soon, I have so much ewcm this cycle. I wonder if it's because no clomid?


----------



## pdxmom

Happy new year ladies...hope this year brings lots of love and happiness into all of your lives...:)


----------



## lamago

I got my referral. Here is the info the new doc posted about himself. I'm waiting for an appointment. What do you think?

Biography

I completed my fellowship in reproductive endocrinology and infertility at the University of Pennsylvania in 2002 where I had several publications and focused my research on several aspects of infertility. I attended medical school at the American University of Beirut in Lebanon where I graduated with distinction, then completed my residency in obstetrics and gynecology at Wright Patterson Air Force Base, Wright State University, in Dayton, Ohio. I worked as director of infertility at Texas Tech University in Lubbock, Texas, from 2005 to 2010 before I joined Kaiser Permanente.

About my practice

I concentrate on helping couples with fertility problems. I also help women who have problems with fibroids, endometriosis, polycystic ovaries, diminished ovarian reserve, and tubal problems, and men with low sperm counts. I believe that the most important part of infertility treatment is giving good counseling not only about the medical treatment itself but also about the psychological and financial impact of infertility on couples enduring it. I practice infertility treatment like everything else in life  with plenty of compassion and positive energy.
How I thrive

I speak fluent French and Arabic (Lebanese). I love to travel and enjoy international music and reading about history of old civilizations and religions. I exercise four times a week at the ocean, and I love to walk on the beach.


----------



## HawkLover

I get on to see if anyone has posted but nothing..
Sure hope yall ladies are okay.


&#8226;Just a update on me..
5 days til due date.
Had a doctors appt today (1/10), Belly measuring 38 weeks.. I'm dilated to 2cm & 75% effaced. She did a membrane sweep and set up me a day to be induced(1/22) I'll be 41 weeks. 
She thinks if I would to have her today or next couple days she would be 6/12 to 7lbs. Smaller than what she feels like. (;

Hope to get on and see some good news. Good luck!


----------



## jury3

So excited for you hawk! I hope all goes smoothly and can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

All is good here..no news lol..not trying but certainly not preventing..
hawk omg I can't wait to see pics of her!!!! Are u nervous!?

PDX how far along are u now?
Julie I love the names for them!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Nervous/scared! 
But I know its all gonna be worth it in the end..
Which makes me excited!! Got last minute things.. like tylenol and gas drops.. so we are 100% ready!!


----------



## lamago

Ahhh, now I'm nervous! So excited for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

not a thing new here for me.. just waiting on our Honeymoon the end of Feb.. (which will be during fertile week lol)


----------



## LoveSunshine

I wonder how Hawk is doing!!


----------



## HawkLover

Im still here.. and still pregnant. Lol
Doctor's appt tomorrow.. NST and cervix check. If everything is looking good then Wednesday will be my induction date.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so exciting!!! I bet she is going to have a full head of thick black hair! please send pics asap.. and on FB!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I had a small spotting episode at 6dpo and a temp dip.. um.. watch this happen when I need it not to happen lol (honeymoon in cancun)..


----------



## lamago

Dont' need it to happen?!? wuaat :winkwink:


----------



## jury3

Lol Lauren, isn't that how it goes though?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol I'd welcome it with open arms lol..but it would figure that's when it would happen haha.. I got a triphasic chart now too..never had that..ff said it's triphasic


----------



## Mrs.LCS

And hawk had her baby girl the other day! 6 lb 8oz I think


----------



## lamago

Yay for hawk! Great looking chart mrs.lcs!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Probably nothing though


----------



## jury3

Yay! Congrats Hawk! Can't wait to see pics!

Lauren-You never know!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yay Hawk! We need pictures!!

Fingers crossed Lauren!

xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm still here, pop on and off to keep up to date with you all.

Only 3.5 months until we have our IVF appointment and only 6 months until our wedding!


----------



## lamago

Lovesunshine, the time is flying by. It will be here before u know it. At least you get some time to'prepare for it.


AFM, guess what! I got a bfp on the dollar tree brand. Yikes!


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Lovesunshine, the time is flying by. It will be here before u know it. At least you get some time to'prepare for it.
> 
> 
> AFM, guess what! I got a bfp on the dollar tree brand. Yikes!

Yay!!! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-Getting close!

Lamago-Holy crap! Picture???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg! congrats!! lol, werent you not really trying either? ive been using the internet cheapies..
yea, send a pic! 

afm..spotting a bit after the gym today.. we'll see what the next few days bring, but this is a rather long LP for me so far..but i have been taking B6, prenatals, glumetza.. so idk.. really werent trying, so not counting on anything this cycle..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nvrmind..my LP's average about 13 days.. whatev.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Waaa lamago?!? Pics!!! Congrats!!


----------



## HawkLover

Zoey Belle Hawk.
Born: January 17th @2:28pm
6lbs 8oz 19in
 



Attached Files:







IMG_228789104336300.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20140118_1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20140119_2.png
File size: 255 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20140119_1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So cute!!!! How was labor?


----------



## jury3

She's adorable Hawk!!!! I second Lauren, how was labor? 

Lamago-No pic?


----------



## HawkLover

The contractions was horrible! I made it to 5cm and got the epidural.. then it was a breeze after that. They had gave me the pit to make the contractions regular.. I slept through all that, woke up and they checked me, I was a 9. Almost two hours later It was go time. Pushed for little over a hour and TADA! I didn't feel anything.. thats why it took me so long to push her out. And I had to stop in the middle cause my back was killin me. I cried! It was from pushing so hard and from pullin my legs to my chest. Since I didnt eat my sugar was down and from pushing and sweating so much my temp was pretty high.. so when she came out she had low sugar and high temp as well, and she had also pooped inside. But she is healthy!!


----------



## Dannixo

Hawk congratulations!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## lamago

Congrats hawk! She's so beautiful!

Here's my pic. It's a digital.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lamago

I started a journal so that I can hopefully get advice from you guys! It's below my link!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Soon happy for you mama!!! That's pretty legit right there


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sooooo...looks like me..Dannixo and sunshine need to be next ;)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

My temps...wtf is that about...no more spotting..sore boobs..and I'm crying watching little people big world hahahahahah...see what temp does in am


----------



## lamago

It could happen sooner than you think! I'm just really nervous about making it the first 15 weeks!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Your temps are so weird/cool Lauren! Eeek fingers crossed!

This is a pretty lucky thread hey!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lamago just try to relax mama..that is the best thing..I'm praying my face off for ya ;)


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies! 

& Congrats Lamago!!


----------



## pdxmom

COngratulations Hawk...Baby Zoey is a pretty little babe...so glad everything went well for u :hugs:

lamago....Congratulations Hun...soo happy for u!!!!!! Wishing u a happy and healthy and boring nine mths ahead :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Sooooo...looks like me..Dannixo and sunshine need to be next ;)

Yes we do! :)


----------



## Dannixo

Well decided to test tonight and of course another bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive now.


----------



## jury3

Congrats lamago!!!


----------



## lamago

I'm sorry Dannixo. Bfn suck!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Um..can u guys look at my temp this morning....I never had a temp this high....I'm scared to get outta bed!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am freaking out at your temperature!!!!

Wow!!!

Oh my god surely this can only mean one thing?!??


----------



## LoveSunshine

When are you going to test???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Very very faint positive...enough to call doctor lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

We need a picture!!!

I can't believe this, so so happy for you!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Very very faint positive...enough to call doctor lol

Wow congratulations!! Pictures please! Now just sunshine and I left..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

let me see if I can figure out how to get it on here.


----------



## HawkLover

Owh my!! Lets see, lets see!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i cant believe it either.. we weren't trying, well, not really..we both thought nothing would happen..and were just going to wait til after our Honeymoon in Feb.. but my temp this morning made me test..and i have cramps on the right side.. and my skin looks fantastic..so i knew something was up.. but im not counting on much until i get a blood test..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

https://C:\Users\lsuzenski\Desktop\bfp.jpg


----------



## Mrs.LCS

https://C:\Users\lsuzenski\Desktop\bfp.jpg 
is this working?


----------



## HawkLover

Nope. Not that I can see.. /:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i don't know how to do it..


----------



## HawkLover

Click go advanced. Its right beside post quick reply.
Then go down to manage attachments..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Come on Lauren!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ok, I think I did it.. its faint..but its there..saw it in person..enough for me to call my mom and the doctor..my boss also saw it and agreed.. blood test tomorrow am.
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LoveSunshine

I can see it!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

its barely there on the pic.. but it was stark white yesterday..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

oh well, we'll see what happens..


----------



## HawkLover

Yep I see it. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks! by the way, I know I already told you Hawk, but she is just precious.. I will stalk your FB now for pics.


----------



## HawkLover

Haha. Thank you! 
I love her sooooo much! Makes me want to cry to think that in a couple days she will be a week old. )': 
I want her to stay little..


----------



## jury3

Oh my gosh Lauren!!!! Such exciting news! Are you going to test with another brand of test or make us wait for the results of the blood test? lol I thought your chart looked pretty amazing, but I didn't want to say anything and jinx it lol Aaaaaahhhhhh how crazy, you and lamago in the same week! I'm so happy for you girls!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, as soon as I get home I will use a FR one.. lol.. I thought for sure I was out..cramps backache bitchy.. tired and hot today..
im going with the flow of things..but I wont feel better until 15 weeks lol


----------



## jury3

I was crampy for a few days after AF was due. I don't blame you not feeling comfortable until you are further along, but I'm still excited for you :)


----------



## lamago

Omg Mrs. LCS we're bump buddies! I can't believe it! I didn't get to see ur temp. How crazy that we were both in between trying cycles! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Ta da!
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-22 19.17.32.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lamago said:


> Omg Mrs. LCS we're bump buddies! I can't believe it! I didn't get to see ur temp. How crazy that we were both in between trying cycles!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Definately!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Ta da!

Aww! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear your blood test results!


----------



## HawkLover

Ahh yay!!!
Congrats ma'am!


----------



## lamago

My blood test came back positive. RN appointment next tuesday


----------



## jury3

I am so happy for you girls!!! Amazing neither were trying this month lol congrats ladies!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well that's pretty definite!! Awesome news, so so happy for you 

Come on Dannixo, we can do this!

:hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

OMG Lauren...thts awesome...so so happy for u girl...Hugh hug


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks! I'm wide awake at 4 30 am today.......stuffy nose and very mild nausea. .husband's on couch be I was yelling at him all night to stop snoring..about accurate right lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pretty big temp dip this am..not sure what to make of that.. I went and got blood test, so just waiting for them to call..


----------



## lamago

That's interesting dip, maybe you didnt sleep as well


----------



## LoveSunshine

Stop temping now!!


----------



## Dannixo

Did you get your blood test results back yet?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i was freezing all night, and didn't sleep at all..barely.. (still waiting lab results)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

by the end of day today they said


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Def preg. Hcg is 65..progesterone 25..said I'm early..I go back Monday to check levels again


----------



## jury3

I wouldn't worry too much about your temp at this point Lauren. It's still higher than it normally is at this point, so you're fine. I agree with sunshine, stop temping! lol

Yay for the positive blood test!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hard not to worry..I don't want a repeat of last time..I will try to stay sain lol


----------



## lamago

I know! I worry everyday about something going wrong. I dont know, when do you start feeling like it's going to stick?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol..I know..maybe when we start getting symptoms


----------



## HawkLover

I pray for a happy 9 months for you..


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. the :witch: arrived today.. Figured as much. On to another natural cycle..


----------



## jury3

Sorry Dannixo...

I don't know that you ever stop worrying honestly. I did feel better when I started to have the nausea. Felt better after first u/s. Felt better after 12 week mark. Felt better after each time hearing their hbs. Definitely feel better now that I can feel them kick all the time. Felt better after 24 weeks (viability stage). Even now I still worry something will happen though. I freaked out a little yesterday bc I hadn't felt Olivia very much all day, but today she kicked like crazy. There are horror stories at every stage unfortunately. I think you just have to remind yourself to take it day by day and have hope that everything will turn out for the best. It took me a week or two before I would really believe I was even pregnant lol You'll get there. Just remind yourself to take it day by day...


----------



## lamago

Thanks jury! Sorry to hear about AF Dannixo. We're here for u!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry Dannixo :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sorry Dannixo!!! one day its going to happen. and like me I'll tell you all..the things I did different are:

take B6, prenatals, my insulin Glumetza prescription, cut carbs, and did cardio almost everyday.. I feel it was the B6..to give my LP a little more time to make stuff happen, and the working out to increase blood flow to my uterus for implant.. but who knows.. I just know we took the month off in prep for our honeymoon.. hahahaha


----------



## LoveSunshine

Your temp looks good again today Lauren


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea they do :) made me feel better.


----------



## HawkLover

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks:)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well this is a very lucky thread isn't it! Don't hold your breath for me, we're not really trying because we've got the wedding in 6 months and we'll see what the IVF consultant says in May. 

So happy for you all


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thursday hcg was 65..today (monday) it's 383. First US is Feb 4th


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Thursday hcg was 65..today (monday) it's 383. First US is Feb 4th

Awesome! Good numbers. Can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks danni. I'm saving all my good prayers for ya :)


----------



## lamago

Yay great numbers!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> Thursday hcg was 65..today (monday) it's 383. First US is Feb 4th

So happy for you!!!


----------



## jury3

Woo! Sounds good Lauren!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

First scan..Tuesday 730am fx


----------



## lamago

FX Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

whats up with you Lamago? any symptoms??? scans??


----------



## lamago

I had an appt yesterday for pre natal registration but they booked me wrong and I got an US. She said it was too early to see anything, so all I got was a black dot on the screen. I told her about my low progesterone during TTC and she prescribed progesterone supplements. I'm just not sure if I should take them because she didnt do any tests for it. She just said ok i'll give you some progesterone to be safe.

Have the first OBGYN appointment next Tuesday


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So when I go at 6 weeks..it's too soon to see anything?


----------



## lamago

I think you'll see something maybe even a heart beat. I went in at 5 weeks 2 days. I had a little sac :kiss:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So how's everyone doing? 
Nothing new here. Just sore boobs and tired all the time.. not sick?????? Makes me worry..


----------



## Dannixo

Nothing new here.. Coming up on my ovulation week so will start bding Monday. Trying softcups this time. Waiting on my Medicaid card in the mail and then we will try a straight injectable cycle with menopur with our income tax money.


----------



## HawkLover

Me and the little lady are good!! 
Sending a lot of baby dust your ladies way. 

 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140201_2-1.png
File size: 281.7 KB
Views: 2









Day 16.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoveSunshine

TOTM for me - rubbish :-( saying that, we didn't really try last month. I'm just waiting for IVF consult really...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I just had a wipe of red blood..it's only 630 am here so doc isn't in yet..and even if they were of course we're having a snow storm..so not sure what's happening..but I had red blood last pregnancy and that didn't end well..


----------



## LoveSunshine

How's it been since your post Lauren?


----------



## jury3

Bleeding is normal though, so don't let it scare you just yet...did you call doc?


----------



## lamago

Try to relax mrs. Lcs. I had bleeding too sat after intercourse. now its stopped. I went to ER said hcg was slow rising and us was too early. Going to obgyn tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I've been resting all day..I've wiped a few times and it's barely there..my boobs still sore..I'm 5w 6d US is tomorrow..I'm so scared..I haven't had sex since before bfp lol so it's not that.. I didn't call Dr only bc I wouldn't be able to get anywhere anyhow we have a snow storm..and I see them first thing in am...should I call or wait


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no bleeding since..i told nurse about it today, she wasn't worried at all..said I had a cyst on right ovary. Got my ultrasound pic, all it shows is a sack hahaha.. and said it was too early for heartbeat. My next apt is next week.. which of course can not come soon enough.. but they dated me at 6weeks and said all looks good and where it should be :) FX


----------



## jury3

Yay! So glad to hear that Lauren :) Next week you should be able to see the hb! That'll be the exciting one!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Phew! Awesome news  xx


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> no bleeding since..i told nurse about it today, she wasn't worried at all..said I had a cyst on right ovary. Got my ultrasound pic, all it shows is a sack hahaha.. and said it was too early for heartbeat. My next apt is next week.. which of course can not come soon enough.. but they dated me at 6weeks and said all looks good and where it should be :) FX

Awesome! That's really good news!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks Ladies. I'll feel much better once I hear the HB, and then I will feel better at 13 weeks :)


----------



## lamago

I'm measuring behind in betas. Doc says we have to wait and see.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lamago, any news? and what does that mean?


----------



## lamago

They are rising slowly. Luckily they went up this last time. I have a follow-up with the doctor on Monday.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good news!!! Are u having any symptoms? ? I just have: big sore boobs, thirsty alot, short fused, hungry all the time, hard time sleeping but tired all day long...no sickness


----------



## lamago

Nope, i'm pretty symptom free.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I spotted a tad again this am..and nothing since....ughhh..so stressful. 
How's everyone


----------



## Dannixo

I'm good. Officially 1dpo and finally got medicaid insurance. Now just to find someone to accept it. Hubby's still job searching. A friend of mine off here donated menopur to me so excited to get af and start a new cycle hopefully!


----------



## lamago

Yay for the menopur and Medicaid!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Awesome danni!!!


----------



## jury3

That's great news Dannixo!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Great news Dannixo!

We're just BDing and having fun


----------



## Mrs.LCS

2nd scan is this afternoon..hurry up already!! been praying everything will be ok..


----------



## lamago

I was told the sc is not growing. 99% chance to miscarry. I'm taking a time out.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg Lamago...i'm so sorry to hear that..i'll be praying for you..


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> I was told the sc is not growing. 99% chance to miscarry. I'm taking a time out.

I'm so sorry dear. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh my god lamago :-(((( so so sorry :-(


----------



## LoveSunshine

How did your scan go Lauren?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

It went great..great heartbeat and said everything looks just right enough to release us back to regular obgyn :)


----------



## lamago

Thanks ladies and congrats mrs. Lcs


----------



## HawkLover

Sorry Lamago. 

Yay, Mrs LCS


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lamago..how are u holding up????


----------



## LoveSunshine

I guess this thread is going to be quiet now that most people on it are pregnant :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i still look at it every day to check and see if anyone else has anything going on.. anyone hear from Lamago?


----------



## jury3

She posted in her journal, she's miscarrying :(


----------



## Dannixo

Tested today and bfn like expected. Waiting for AF now. I'm so beyond blessed and thankful that Cntrygrl donated menopur to us so we will be calling the fs on cd 1 and getting back to treatments! I'm super stoaked. The break for natural cycles was nice but now I can have hope again. Please work this time!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks Jury! that's awful.. I hope she finds peace with it all soon.. :( 

Danni, that's great! How much do you have? You and Sunshine are next, so sending positive vibes your way!!!!

8 week ultrasound showed heartbeat at 169, and yolk sac normal, everything was where it should be and measuring what it should..we are very blessed and thankful. Hoping everything works out.. We are opting for Panarama testing at 10weeks, since our last pregnancy resulted in Chromosomal Abnormalities.. FX. Next US wont be til 12 weeks (March 18).


----------



## jury3

Good to hear Dannixo!

Lauren-Glad it all looking good! What is panorama testing?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Newest prenatal test for abnormalities. https://www.panoramatest.com/prenatal_test_overview


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Thanks Jury! that's awful.. I hope she finds peace with it all soon.. :(
> 
> Danni, that's great! How much do you have? You and Sunshine are next, so sending positive vibes your way!!!!
> 
> 8 week ultrasound showed heartbeat at 169, and yolk sac normal, everything was where it should be and measuring what it should..we are very blessed and thankful. Hoping everything works out.. We are opting for Panarama testing at 10weeks, since our last pregnancy resulted in Chromosomal Abnormalities.. FX. Next US wont be til 12 weeks (March 18).

We have 20 vials. I'll be calling the fs on cd1 for a baseline to make sure we are good to start a new cycle and then I think he's doing straight menopur at 10 vials.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So how many cycles will that be used for? I'm really hoping this is it for you


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> So how many cycles will that be used for? I'm really hoping this is it for you

Hopefully 2 but it all depends on how I respond.


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sad for lamago :-( Life can be so harsh.

I can't believe there is only 2.5 months until our IVF consult, time is passing so quickly!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## lamago

Thanks for thinking of me ladies. I'm taking a time out to see what's next for us. I'll check in on you guys.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Danni- very exciting! hope this is it, finger crossed!!!!!
Sunshine- that went really fast!!! it will be here before you know it, and im sure you will fall preg on the first one!
Lamago- Your in my thoughts everyday as I know exactly what your going through..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Maybe, we'll see. We're not planning to do it until after our wedding so maybe in August?

My friend has just found out she has cancer (non-Hodgkins lymphoma) and she is having her eggs taken for freezing next week and then starts chemo the week after. Feel so sorry for her but might have an IVF buddy one day!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

is IVF free overseas?? I know it is in Canada..


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies the :witch: arrived today like expected. I called the fs and he wants me in tomorrow for a cd 2 baseline ultrasound and then we'll have a consult to see our next steps. It was nice to have a break with two natural cycles but I'm so ready to get back to treatments. If all goes well I should be doing 10 shots of menopur. Wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## LoveSunshine

In the UK it can be free depending on your circumstances, in Norway it will be about the equivalent to £2000 or $3400 and includes 3 tries.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

oh my god! in the US its anywhere from 12,000-$17,000 if insurance doesn't cover it.. wow! Europe has the right idea!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Right or wrong, depends on how you look at it! ;-)

I'm excited anyway


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm excited for you too! Because, you know it WILL happen one of those times..


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Cd 2 ultrasound went well. The doctor didn't find anything to bad with my ovaries. He said we can go ahead and start treatment again! I start taking 75 units of menopur Saturday-Tuesday (cd 3-6) then 150 units Wednesday (cd 7) and I go back in for bloodwork and an ultrasound Thursday (cd 8). To see how I'm responding and go from there.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. Well I had my cd 8 ultrasound today and it went horrible! :( we had a bunch of tiny follicles on both sides. The largest at 9 on my left "bad" side and a 5 on my right. My lining was only at 5 mm. They also found a huge 26 mm endometrial. I had to go get blood drawn to check my estrogen levels. I'll have the results tomorrow but had to up the dose again to 2 vials tonight and if my estrogens under 200 I'll be up to 3-4 vials by the weekend. Way more than we expected and we may not have enough medicine now.. Just a horrible day all around. I'll update tomorrow when the doctor calls.


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry dannixo...I feel like you just can't catch a break!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry Dannixo :-/

Waiting for AF here... ho hum. CD28 15DPO (maybe, haven't been taking note of ovulation) having brown watery CM as usual. Sigh.


----------



## Dannixo

The doctor called and my estrogen was only at 146. They wanted to see 200. So I have to take 2 vials of menopur tonight, Saturday and Sunday and go back in for an ultrasound and blood draw at 9 am Monday. I want to thank everyone for there kind words and thoughts. I am praying and sending :dust: to everyone for there sticky baby :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

I might only be 12DPO so still waiting...


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm out.

I find it so strange this whole not getting pregnant thing. Through out life you're told not to have unprotected sex because it only takes one time to get pregnant. We had sex 8 times this month around the right time and it still didn't happen. It's just weird lol. Anyway, 2 months to go til our consult and then we are going to have IVF probably august or September


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-that is so true! We spend all that time trying not to get pregnant and then struggle when we actually want to. So messed up...your consult is getting close though! So exciting!


----------



## HawkLover

How are you ladies? 

I'm great other being really emotional tonight. I have no clue why. I feel like when I first brought Zoey home.. Overwhelmed with everything.. like scared we will be broke and stressed about bills and I'm upset I didn't get Zoey's newborn pics done. She's growing up to fast and it breaks my heart! Im just blah feelin! 
But Zoey is lovely! Slowly growing outta her newborn clothes. Growing girl! Will be 7 weeks on Friday.. Crazy how time files. 

Hope you ladies are doing good.


----------



## jury3

Hawk :( Don't be stressed! I'm sure it will be just fine. I have those days now where I cry and get overwhelmed for no real reason, I'm sure I'll be a mess when the babies are here lol Don't beat yourself up for not getting newborn pics, I'm sure you at least have lots of pics of her that you guys and family/friends took. They don't have to be formal to be remembered :) And, she's still pretty tiny, you could do pics with her now. She's still technically a newborn! Not quite as squishy as she was, but not really plumped up yet either. She's adorable though, you kill me with all those big bows lol

We are good. Had an u/s today. Baby A is still breech, but baby B is head down. Hopefully baby A will flip so we won't be forced to do a c-section. They are measuring 3lbs 12oz and 3lbs and 13oz, somewhere in the 60th percentile. So, they are good sizes so far. We have 27 days til the average twin birth and 50 days until our scheduled c-section...time is flying by!


----------



## lamago

Ahhh. Getting. Close jury! Soo excited for you.


----------



## HawkLover

After baby hormones are no joke! I started back on birth control not long ago so I think that's why I was a mess.. hormones are everywhere. Lol.
You are right.. We have plenty of her when she was really squishy.. I'm waiting on her bloomers and headband to come in and we will be getting her pics done.. and I can't wait!! I love her big bows. She really don't have to many big big ones though. (;

Glad yall are doing good.. You're getting there! I can't wait to see them. Owh gosh i'm to excited. Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good timing too jury you get summer off right? 

Nothing exciting here..10weeks..just got back from vaca..waiting my nerve wracking 12 week visit..it's the one where I got all the bad news last time..I'm nervouse. . March 18th


----------



## jury3

Yes, I will have 3 months off with them before I have to go back to work. A benefit of being a teacher and of getting pregnant at just the right time lol

I'm sure your apt will be just fine :) How have you been feeling? Any ms or anything?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i get queezy-ish at one point or another at any given time each day..usually at night but I don't vom. boobs ache at night also, and I have an almost constant ache in my uterus, like its stretching out feeling.. if I don't eat I get weird feeling like low blood sugar. That's about it. 

jury, your due date is like a minute away! Are you and dw all ready to rock and roll? I still think its so neat your having one of each! :) 

dannixo, any news?


----------



## jury3

Your symptoms sound similar to what mine were except the nausea was pretty much constant lol
I know! I can't believe we are so close! We are using this month as the finishing up month. We got tax money so we are having our carpets cleaned and having a deep cleaning of the whole house since I'm too huge to do it myself now lol we are also finishing up buying the last few items we need and then we'll be ready! Hopefully they cooperate and wait until at least next month to make their appearance lol


----------



## Dannixo

My cycle was cancelled on Monday.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ugh sorry dannixo! whats next step?

jury, I will just feel better after that 12 week apt.. I haven't announced to friends yet either..just close ones and fam. 
I cant wait to see pics of your little Becklings. ;)


----------



## pdxmom

HI Girls i know its been a very long time since ive posted here...wasnt on the boards for quite sometime but im back now...

Lauren so great to c your progression goin so well...im sure all will b fine for your scan this time...this is your take home baby hun :hugs:

Dannixo...im sorry your cycle got cancelled hun...TTC is tough and is a b***....hugs to u


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> ugh sorry dannixo! whats next step?
> 
> jury, I will just feel better after that 12 week apt.. I haven't announced to friends yet either..just close ones and fam.
> I cant wait to see pics of your little Becklings. ;)

Same thing again next cycle!


----------



## lamago

I'm sorry Dannixo.


----------



## jury3

lamago-How are you doing?


----------



## lamago

Not too good jury. I'm finding it hard to use opks again after I was pregnant already. It's so sad. I also worry that my low progesterone caused the mc to happen and I just wasn't prepared to support the pregnancy. I just don't know how to change it.:cry:


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry lamago...I can't even imagine what you are going through. Did the docs check your progesterone at all? Hopefully you'll get pregnant again quickly and they can monitor your levels to make sure everything is ok. Hang in there, your rainbow baby will happen soon :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I am out. The :witch: arrived this morning, which I figured since the cycle was cancelled. Since it's a weekend my fs office is closed so have to call first thing Monday morning and get in for a baseline ultrasound and go from there.


----------



## jury3

Good luck this cycle Dannixo!

Lauren-When is your 12 week scan?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good luck dannixo!!! 
Lamago how are your cycles going? I hope that you are feeling better each day.. thinking of you!!

My 12 week scan is Tuesday at 1:30pm...can NOT come soon enough..lack of symptoms worries me..


----------



## jury3

Hang in there, it's close! I'm sure it will all be fine, but I understand being nervous. Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks :) I will post as soon as I'm outta there


----------



## lamago

Good luck mrs. Lcs . I'm still waiting for af. ;(. So sucks to say those words.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

12 week went well..All is good. Heartbeat 160. :)


----------



## jury3

Yay! So happy for you Lauren!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanx :) now the fun begins


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. Had my cd 3 ultrasound yesterday and of course bad news again... I just can't get a break... I have 2 massive cysts the size of a baseball on my left ovary so we have another cancelled cycle and have to sit this month out. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry Dannixo! I can't even imagine how frustrating that must be!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Dannixo, you really can NOT get a break!! im so sorry you have to keep going through this.. clearly there HAS to be something that can be done??? im so sorry..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Great news for you Lauren! x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

anything new ladies? 
nothing here..


----------



## jury3

34 weeks today...Olivia is still breech so we will most likely end up doing a c-section. That is scheduled for April 23rd. They estimate both babies at 5 lbs. That's about it with us!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Wow!!! Do u think u will make it til then


----------



## jury3

I don't know...I don't really have any reason not to think so at this point. My cervix is completely closed and I haven't had any preterm labor. I mainly worry about the toll the weight of the babies is starting to take. Having lots of pain and pressure in my pelvis, mainly pubic bone and lower back. I get kicked in the cervix a lot as well. We'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## lamago

Almost here jury':happydance:


----------



## HawkLover

It seems like its went by so fast for you!!
Hope everyone is doing lovely. 

Zoey goes for her 2 month appt today.. Means she gets her first shots. I'm not ready for it!! )':


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nothing new here. We have BD'd about once this month due to sickness and don't think it was the right time either so just waiting for AF.

We had to change our IVF appointment from 6th May to 25th April but that is right when AF is due and I don't want an internal exam then! So we need to change the date and I think it will probably end up being quite a bit later on in the year. We shall see.


----------



## LoveSunshine

P.S. 4 months tomorrow until our wedding day!!


----------



## jury3

Sunshine-I hope it doesn't get pushed back too far...I hate having to change appointments! Yay for wedding getting close!

Hawk-Boo for shots :( I do not look forward to those times...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sunshine, I would just keep the appointment, AF or not.. they might not even do an internal..they will probably start with just a consultation etc.. so I would def keep it..those appointments are hard enough to get!! :)


----------



## HawkLover

Hope you ladies are doing alright


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies I'm out. The :witch: arrived today. Calling the doctor on my lunch break to see what's next.


----------



## HawkLover

Sorry Dannixo.


Congrats Julie!! So perfect!! Can't wait to see more pictures of them.


----------



## lamago

Sorry danixxo. What plan are you on now? Im doing good getting used to af now. It was really hard to get it after miscarriage. Today im 13 or 14 dpo waiting on af.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hi ladies, how are you all?? I thought I would update you 

We had our IVF consult yesterday, it went well although it was a lot to take in. We will be doing ICSI due to my OH's low sperm count and we can decide when we want to do it so we will be calling them in June to make a plan for September.

I will be on the pill until then (Yasminelle) with no breaks to stop the spotting which the doc put down to my endometriosis which is great because hopefully my skin will clear up and be perfect in time for the wedding!

The programme I will be following is a nasal spray for the 3 weeks and then Gonal F injections for 10 days before I go in for an ultrasound. They will then either get me to trigger myself with Ovitrelle or if I don't need that I'll go in the next day and they will collect my eggs. We get three tries at this place and the success rate is apparently 50/50 so we shall see what happens. I'm not excited yet because there is too much to worry about lol but I'm sure it will be fine.

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

That's great!!! I can't imagine it won't happen in 3 tries!!


----------



## lamago

That's great sunshine. It's is exciting that u are moving forward. Does your insurance cover you?

AFM, I'm with a new re now. He seems pretty good but I'm waiting for test results to come back to get plan together for next cycle.

Still bumbed about mc but trying to be positive.


----------



## lamago

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Dannixo

I'm good. Last foster class yesterday! Home study Tuesday and we will almost be done. We didn't get to time bd anywhere near ovulation this month so just waiting on af. I bought a clearblue fertility monitor though.


----------



## lamago

Dannixo, 

Tell me all about your foster process. I'm thinking of going this direction too. I don't think I knew you started the process.

The fertility monitor is good. I used it for a few months but I just couldnt get to do it at the same time everyday to I had to give it up.


----------



## HawkLover

I know I have a little one now.. but I still like to check up on how you ladies are doing..

My little darling will be 4 months young on the 17th!!! Still can't believe how fast its going by.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I still look too..I'm waiting for dannixo lamago and sunshine :)


----------



## Dannixo

The :witch: arrived today


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sorry dannixo :( how's the foster process going ??
How's everyone else?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.LCS said:


> Sorry dannixo :( how's the foster process going ??
> How's everyone else?

Good had out home study Saturday. Just have to do a few more things and we will be done!


----------



## lamago

Just wanted to check in. I had iui this morning. Medicated with bravelle. Test date June 9th. Fx.


----------



## jury3

Good luck! Fx'd for you!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good luck lamago!

No news here, just enjoying being on the Pill and the big boobs it brings ;-) 7 weeks until our wedding then honeymoon and then who knows!

Hope you're all well, miss our chats on here!


----------



## Dannixo

Doing well here. We got our approval letter in the mail Saturday. We are officially foster and adoptive parents. Just waiting for our license to come in the mail and then we can get a placement. Im cd 4 today. First month using clearblue fertility monitor.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good luck girls!! 
Nothing here..23 weeks today. .it's a boy we found out a few weeks ago. I'm sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

How's everyone


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations on the boy! Im good 12dpo just waiting for af. We became licensed foster parents. Got approved monday, just waiting on our first call for a placement.


----------



## lamago

Yay! So exciting!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies just wanted to update tht baby is here!!!SARA was born on Saturday June 7th @12:40pm n was 7.7 lbs n 19.5 inches...&#128515;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Congrats sonia!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of her! ! 
Dannixo that's pretty exciting. .I'd be jumping every time my phone rang ;)


----------



## lamago

congrats PDX!


----------



## HawkLover

Congrats pdx!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

So where is sunshine? Any luck yet ladies??


----------



## Dannixo

No luck yet. 12 dpo tomorrow. Testing just because im going to kings island. Not holding out much hope.. how are you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

doing ok, no complaints 
almost 29 weeks along, third trimester is no joke lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hows everyone??
sunshine and Dannixo any news?


----------



## Dannixo

Nope, thanks for checking in though. Still waiting on a foster child... hubby got fired again.. we both started new jobs. Im cd 10, just waiting to ovulate. 5th month using cbfm with no luck. Kind of just gave up on it all.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey everyone! I have started our first IVF cycle, currently taking a nasal spray 3 times a day then start injections 2nd September. Nothing much to report so far which is good!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sunshine that's so exciting!!! How many tries do you get??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sorry Danni, you cant catch a break! one day this will happen for you! somehow..it just will. and you will look back on all of this, I promise!


----------



## jury3

Dannixo-I 2nd what Lauren said...Hopefully fostering will be a good experience for you! It's definitely something we've considered, just aren't in a place for it right now.

Sunshine-Exciting! Wishing you lots of luck!

I'm good, just taking care of my babies. I'm back at work which really sucks. I hate being away from them. They are getting big though! Had their 4 month check up today...Liv is 14lbs and Grayson is 14lbs 7oz. Doc said they are right on track for everything growth and developmental wise.


----------



## LoveSunshine

We get three tries Lauren, don't want to think about that tho!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

only takes once! 
when do you do the actual procedure! keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

It depends, they do the ultrasound next Thursday then if I'm doing ok it will be the following week.

I did my first injection last night, my god, what a trauma that was! I thought I wouldn't have a problem doing it but I proper freaked out ha ha. Managed to do it in the end when my other half wasn't watching so will just do it on my own in the future I think!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I cant imagine having to do that, id freak out too..i had to do shots, but always had someone else do it lol..
well, lots of luck t hat you can go through with this next week!! :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hello, the ultrasound today showed 5 follicles, 19mm, 16mm, 14mm, 14mm and 11mm. We are booked in for egg retrieval on Tuesday and then they will be put back in on Thursday - it's really happening!! Feeling positive about it all  Pregnancy test will be taken on 1st October...


----------



## Dannixo

Yay!! All sounds amazing! Good luck. Prayers for you!


----------



## LoveSunshine

We're going in on Wednesday now for ER then Friday to put one back in.

Ovitrelle injection tomorrow night. It's weird, I don't feel nervous or anything just feel ready for it I guess? Weird 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## lamago

Fx this is it. Its good youare feeling so positive. Everything is lookinf good so far for you!

AFM. I got my bfp on july 5th and am 13 weeks preggo, :) still nervous but getting adjusted.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh my god lamago that's awesome news! Congrats!!


----------



## lamago

Thanks LoveSunshine. I'll be here for your BFP later this month!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg Lamago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats! that is great!!! you and sunshine might end up being bump buddies! 
cant wait to hear about your ladies progress!

AFM, I'm due any day now.. well, October 1st is my due date.. but its to the point I feel my bones will crack open down there.. lots of pain and pressure to walk. but im so excited to meet him!


----------



## jury3

Congrats lamago!!! That is so exciting! I'm so happy for you!

Sunshine-Good luck! I hope you see your bfp this month!

Lauren-You are so close! I know exactly how painful it is! I had 12lbs of baby in there and I felt it everywhere! You forget all of it once they get here though :) I never even realized how heavy they were until they were out. Even with a c-section incision, it was still better than being pregnant towards the end lol

My babes are 5 months...went from 5.6 and 6.6 to now almost 15lbs! They grow so fast.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey everyone, so they found 4 maybe 5 eggs, we will find out more tomorrow about how many fertilise. The procedure was fine, the worst bit is the embarrassment of having your bits on show! I haven't had any pain, maybe been uncomfortable every now and again but really not bad at all. Fingers crossed for good results tomorrow and then inserting one back in on Friday


----------



## LoveSunshine

We have three fertilised eggs! Woo hoo! One goes back in tomorrow - wish us luck!


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

lamago said:


> Fx this is it. Its good youare feeling so positive. Everything is lookinf good so far for you!
> 
> AFM. I got my bfp on july 5th and am 13 weeks preggo, :) still nervous but getting adjusted.

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so when does your TWW start??? how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well I guess after tomorrow after they've put one back in??


----------



## lamago

Amazing! Fx.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

how are you feeling lamago?


----------



## lamago

Have not had any symptoms really. Feel pretty normal still.


----------



## jury3

Good luck Sunshine! So exciting!

Lamago, enjoy having no symptoms! I never threw up, but was nauseous for half the pregnancy. It was like a hangover everyday lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i didn't have any symptoms either..never threw up..got very nauseous on a plane though..but that's about it..then around 5 months I got psycho and mean to everyone lol.. but other than that.. 
wishing you a happy and healthy rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Lol you are funny Lauren!

All good here, I am 3 days post 2 day transfer (3DP2DT) and have nothing to report lol.

Stopping myself from testing is going to be tough!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Not long to go by the way Lauren!! How are you doing?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Urgh I am 4dp2dt so only 6 days in and the waaaaaaait is sooooo long!! Pffft.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

you can do it! im sure the wait is killing you, it would be me!!! 
now the delivery date is killing me hahaha.. im hanging in there. im pretty uncomfy, but not too bad..hoping he's here soon because the only shoes that fit me are my flip flops! hahahaha..and its starting to get cooler here. I'm also getting sick of people telling me that I better enjoy things now because my life will be over soon...um.... its not over, its just starting, everyone is different. lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

Any news Lauren??

I am 6dp2dt... :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nothing yet.
I had my 39 week appointment the other day and I was measuring a bit larger than I should be..so she wants me to go in for ultrasound Friday to check babies size..depending on what that shows, I might have to get induced this weekend if he is too big.. if not, I will wait it out. I scheduled an induction for 41 weeks just incase he is late though..so regardless, I will have a baby no later than October 8th. :) 

Sunshine, I bet this waiting is killing you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do you feel anything..any signs???


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nah, have felt a bit ill today and my tummy has been playing up but not sure that's a symptom, think I've just had too much coffee!

That's it...pfft.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Well, i'm stalking here to follow up with you, so make sure you keep us posted!!! How many tries do you get? I know Canada allows them 3.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah we get three tries too but can then go to Denmark if we want to carry on. Not sure I'll want to though. Feeling quite rough!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, lets hope it only takes 1!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Indeed! I am 7dp2dt today, took a test this afternoon when I got home from work, looks vaguely like a line...


----------



## Dannixo

I'm on my phone but I think I see something!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Praying and hoping...


----------



## Dannixo

Yippee!! I can clearly see the second line! Praying for you!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i totally see it, and I had the girls at work confirm they see it too!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
take another one every day and watch it get darker.
I cant believe this is finally happening! are you temping??


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nah no need to temp  I will be doing it every day, can't help myself! If it works first time I will be amazed, there's still time for it to be a chemical so I am being very cautious...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, im hoping this is it for you! I had a very faint at around the same time too..and got darker every day so good luck!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Argh I'm an idiot. Just peed on a stick tonight and it's still faint :-( was hoping it would be darker tonight. Now I'm really worrying about a chemical :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no don't do it again in same day.. pee isn't the same at night. first morning urine is best. and 7dpo isn't that much..so. 

did they tell you to wait exactly 14 days, bc I know with iui they do since we're taking a hormone or something, I cant remember... that might make the test show up positive..so they wanted us to wait til 14 days past.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yeah Thursday is my official test day, I tested a week ago tho and it was BFN so the hormone is out of my system.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good. well, then just keep taking a test everyday. but I wouldn't worry about the night ones.. that's just torture! ;)


----------



## LoveSunshine

I know. I'll do another tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good girl! now relax.. :) im sure everything will work out for you just fine. make sure you post as soon as you test though!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha I will. How are you doing? Anything happening??


----------



## lamago

Yes! I see the positive too. And i second disregard the evening tests. I did the same thing and the afternoon ones werr always lighter


----------



## HawkLover

Congrats ladies!!!  

My baby girl will be 9 months old on October 17th. 
I still cant believe its been 9 months already..&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aaaah Lauren have you popped yet?! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Last one...until tomorrow hehe!


----------



## lamago

Yay! OMG we are bump buddies!


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lookin good sunshine! 
Afm..lost my mucus plug yesterday morning..nothing since. Just very sore pelvis from the weight and cramping here and there.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Any update???


----------



## LoveSunshine

Miscarriage :'-(


----------



## Dannixo

I am so very sorry! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Thanks Dannixo. I'll be ok xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oh sunshine. .I'm so sorry!


----------



## lamago

I am so sorry Lovesunshine.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Just quick update. .I'm in hospital been here 8 hrs contractions bad but got a pain med. Waiting on dilation to progress..I'm at 3cm


----------



## LoveSunshine

Wishing you the best of luck! We need pictures as soon as you can!! xx


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck!


----------



## lamago

Yay!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

After 23 hrs of labor I didn't progress past 9cm so they upped pitocin. .worst 2 hrs of my life lol. But still nothing. They finally said let's do a c section. Baby Jaxon was born 8 lbs 13oz 21" long at 2:57pm. We are both home happy and healthy. I'd do it all over again for him..scariest best feeling is being a mom. I'm rooting for you ladies !!


----------



## lamago

Congrats mrs. Lcs.


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Girls what is up


----------



## Dannixo

Nothing new here....


----------



## lamago

Danixxo, do you have foster kids at home now? I was 27 weeks on monday. Just starting the third trimester.


----------



## Dannixo

Yes we have 2. A 3yr old boy and 5yr old girl.


----------



## lamago

Oh my goodness, that's great! They must be so cute!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Congrats on 27 weeks!!! Do u know what your having? ??
Dani that's great!!! What if u want to keep them?


----------



## Dannixo

If they don't go back home then we are first to be able to adopt them.


----------



## Dannixo

Afm: nothing to exciting going on here. Did not opk the past few cycles, just kinda over it... Did bd 2 days before i think i ovulated. Hubby and i decided after a year break it was time to start back with a new fertility center. Consult appointment is January 14th. I'm nervous and scared... Hitting the 3 year mark of TTC... never seeing a positive.


----------



## lamago

We are having a boy. Haven't decided on names yet.

Dannixo, maybe a new FS is just the thing to get the new year going!


----------



## HawkLover

I miss getting on here all the time! 
My little beauty will be a year old in 15 days!! )':


----------



## jury3

Me too! I check it every once in a while to see what everyone is up to...


----------



## lamago

Hi jury I wonder about how ur doing all the time too! Maybe we can be Facebook buds!


----------



## Dannixo

Well.. not good news.. :( The fertility doctor said i can not get pregnant naturally. I have polyps and my only tube is no good. Our only option is IVF, which is $15,000 plus meds. Looks like this is the end of the road for us. Atleast now i won't get my stupid hopes up thinking i can get pregnant.


----------



## lamago

I'm so sorry about the news. Companies really need to start covering IVF with our health care, it's really is just as damaging as other conditions!


----------



## jury3

Lamago-Sure! https://www.facebook.com/julie.tapp How's pregnancy going?

Dannixo-I'm so sorry :( I can see how it would be a bit of relief. Are you still doing the foster thing?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sorry danni..maybe move to Canada for a year?? 
We were also told we wouldn't get pregnant naturally. ...bam..The month we stopped taking meds amd doing iui.


----------



## Dannixo

We tried naturally for a year. 2 years on meds and currently on a year break with no meds. It's not going to happen and we can't afford ivf.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Anything from anyone? ? Just checking in


----------



## Dannixo

Nope. Started birth control for a year.


----------



## jury3

Anyone still following this thread?


----------



## Dannixo

I am


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am! On to IVF no 3 - miss you girls!


----------



## lamago

Me too!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I so excited to see Sunshine has a bfp


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, anyone still on here?


----------

